# About that time II (training)



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Reason for a new journal is a cut is in place and its about time. I figured I need to be taking in around 3,000 calories a day to make an effective and slow cut. I did this with my past journals. And as I go I will add or subtract food. I am pretty excited about this and fellas this is where I was talking about you guys getting down right mean with me about my diet!!!

So heres the workout that I have put together. This will be starting as of Friday. 

Workout A
Bench-11-15 reps with rest pauses 
Squat-4-6 reps with one week having a widowmaker
OH Press-11-15 reps with rest pauses
Dips or skulls-11-15 with rest pauses
Laterals-2x10 

Workout B
Deadlift-4-6 reps (not real sure if this is it or not, waiting for some help from Stewart with this)
Rows-11-15 with rest pauses
Chinups-15-20 reps with rest pauses
Curls-15-20 reps with rest pauses
Hypers-2x10

This will be a 3 day a week workout. I will be doing cardio 3-4 days a week. Along with a bat speed drill Trips posted about a month ago. 

My diet will look something like this:

Breakfast
Either 3 whole eggs or 1 whole egg and 4 whites
1/2 cup of oats
2 cups of yogurt

3 hours later
1 can of tuna or chicken breast
vegtable
brown rice
fish oil

Lunch
Steak or Chicken
broccoli (up to 4 cups)
Brown rice or red potato

3 hours later
Egg Whites (6-8 of em)
Oats (1 cup)
Vegtable
I need to add some Olive oil here, but probably fish oil

Dinner
Chicken or Steak or Salmon
Brown Rice (1 cup)
Vegtable
Olive oil (If I didnt have it last meal)

3 hours later
Chicken or Fish or steak
Some fruit
Almonds 

I will also add fruit as it becomes avaliable to me. My wife doesnt buy much fruit, I normally dont eat it much. 

My current weight is about 215 and I am looking to get to 200 or a little below. I want to drop 1-2lbs a week 2 being the most. 

Well there it is, lets get this shit started!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Just wanted to have the first reply.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

It appears as if you are doing some sort of dogg crap training?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes this is right. I needed a switch westside wasnt cutting it anymore. Camaro suggested this and Stewart help me put this together.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice new digs you got here, Dub.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I like it. I think I did a nice job of presenting a new journal....what do you think?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn Trips you that happy I got a new journal?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn guys I did a search on DC training here and there is alot of bad blood about it here. Most of the threads are locked. Now thats kind of crazy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

You must have missed the excitement.  There was a guy with a screen name of Iron Man, had his own subforum for a while, and tried to pawn off a training program similar to DC as his own.  The originator of DC came here and basically called him out, a flame fest occurred, and that's why most threads got locked.  Even if the thread started out worthwhile, with TOM and FR getting in the middle of the fray, you can see why things kept getting out of hand.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn Trips you that happy I got a new journal?



  A new place to post whore!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

What do you think would happen if I started a DC thread? How long would it take to get locked?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Given that IM is a gentler, kinder place now, it should survive.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

This is true. With the likes of Foreman, Myk, Tough, and a few others it never did take long for a thread to get destroyed.

So I made one.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

I missed all that excitement as well.  I remember "Iron Man" when he started his sub thread, but I never read much of it.  Oh well...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ill keep an eye on this one for sure.

I wouldnt call this DC training, but I like it none the less.  Similar no doubt.

Its very brutal....and dont forget the extreme stretches at the end of each bp.

go to intensemuscle and do a search if you like.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes this is right. I needed a switch westside wasnt cutting it anymore. Camaro suggested this and Stewart help me put this together.



Dc is upper/lower why the squats on upper? This shouldnt be locked for you doing DC. 

Kick some ass D!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

*About that time II?*

You do know that sequels normally suck?  


Ive asked this before and I dont know why I keep forgetting but what are rest pauses again?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

*Cam* Ya this isnt DC, but it does take some of their ideas and add my own little twist. I think it will be interesting. Along with it being interesting will being able to hear your comments about it. First workout is tommorow.

*Brutus* It ought to be interesting to see how this works. I know its going to be super hard! 

*Akira*The sequels do suck sometimes, but not this one! Hell the Rocky sequels didnt suck. And rest pauses are going to failure stopping for 15 deep breaths and going again until I get 11-15.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Godfather 2 rocked!


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Todays diet was a little out there becuse I was in a hurry today and I didnt have time to bring the food with me shopping with the wife.

Breakfast
7 whites
2 yogurts (sf, ff)
Oats (1/2 cup)
Fish oil

2 hours later
Foot long subway club w/ wheat bread
diet soda
*I was out and about and it was either this or some other fast food and this was the best choice.

2 1/2 hours later
2 yogurts 12 grams of protein each
fish oil

30 minutes later
4 cups of broccoli

This is so far today. I will post the rest as it comes throughout the night.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

BTW-No cardio today, hamstrings are sore!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

That's the best time for cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yo, D!
Dam...that's a LOT of food! I'm stuffed..and I only read about it....


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I figure my maintenence cals is around 3500 so I am shooting for around 3200. We shall see how it goes. 

Last meal

1/2 cup of brown rice
1 chicken breast
1 orange
Fish oil


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Diet doesnt look to bad to me. I like to see that fish oil in there. Maybe some more veggies


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah I need more vegtables. They take so much time to prepare and thats normally what I dont have, time.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

really? I open the can...drain the can...drop them into microwave safe dish...heat and serve...


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont think canned greans are good for ya


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Canned veggies have a lot of sodium, so they could stand a rinse, but draining  them should help.  I get the frozen stuff.  Poke a few holes, toss the whole bag in for 4 or 5 min, ready to go!


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah I do get me some frozen broccoli now and then. I like it ok. Its not the best, but its not bad either. Along with that I like cauliflower and brussel sprouts as well. I will have to make it to the store tommorow and get this taken care of. Krogers here I come. I am going to raid the frozen section!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

I usually stick with either spinach or the normandy mix (broc, caul, carrots)


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I dislike spinach, but I love the other one of your choices.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dislike spinach, but I love the other one of your choices.



Just the frozen or fresh too?

Oh, and I forgot that green beans get time in the rotation on occasion as well.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Spinach is general.

I like green beans from the can, but I try to leave those out since they are out of the can. Frozen ones do suck the big one!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D;1531458[B said:
			
		

> Akira[/B]The sequels do suck sometimes, but not this one! Hell the Rocky sequels didnt suck. And rest pauses are going to failure stopping for 15 deep breaths and going again until I get 11-15.



Thats what I though they were.  11-15 after failure?  Whats the rep scheme on the way to failure?  Same thing?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Your shooting for a rep arpund 7 to 8 on your first failure. Then try for 3-4 more then probably 1-2 more. So its kinda 3 sets wrapped into 1.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont think canned greans are good for ya



I get canned green beans, PACE salsa with mushrooms!!!! sugar free and protects your prostrate!, romaine lettuce with sugar free salad dressing(splenda added), mushrooms bell peppers and onions go good together steam fast and taste good raw.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

My taste buds dont want me to be healthy. I hate onions, mushrooms, and most peppers.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

It's ok to hate onions.  They're the devil's weed...


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

This is true!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> It's ok to hate onions.  They're the devil's weed...



He smokes em?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> My taste buds dont want me to be healthy. I hate onions, mushrooms, and most peppers.



You must like salsa


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your shooting for a rep arpund 7 to 8 on your first failure. Then try for 3-4 more then probably 1-2 more. So its kinda 3 sets wrapped into 1.



Ohhh now I see what you mean.  Hmm.  Not sure if I like the idea...


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

*Brutus* I dont really care for salsa. Just not my thing.

*Akira* I dont know if I like it either, but hell I am open for new things. I am goin to give it a try. Just watch my progress and then you can tell from that whether its worth a shit or not.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

The first thing I thought of was chance of overtraining.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I hear that alot about DC. Its only 3 days a week along with it being more like 3 sets per exercise. Yes there is failure, but I am kinda up in the air, but I will give it a few weeks and see.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

3 sets of failures?

Well, you never know until you try and if youre bored with your current program, you better check it out then.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats the first thing that I thought. 3 sets to failure. Sure does seem like alot.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Just doesnt seem like it takes to long for you guys to fill up my journals.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

When i did DC i gained muscle pretty good. I just always was mentally fatigued and felt over trained.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

No kidding. Thats is pretty nuts. You felt overtrained, but yet you still made good gains. That is odd.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

they say the program might border on overtraining, come to think of it, you want to cut right?  you might have to be especially careful then with the rest pausing.

I am of the opinion that if you did one all out set per exercise, you will do just fine on your cut.  just make sure you keep the sets heavy, like no more than 8 reps per set.  The key to a successful cut is to keep the weights heavy, or as heavy as you can if you are feeling weaker.

the rest pausing in effect is really still only one set...i mean, usually you are lucky if you get half the reps of the first set, and half of that on the second rest pause.  so while you can consider it 3 sets to failure, it really only is one.  If you get 8 reps on the first "set", you would be very lucky to hit 4 on the first rest pause, then you would be lucky if you got 2 on the last.  you are still so tired from the lack of rest, that while you "fail", it's not the same as doing a set to failure, resting 2 minutes, doing a set to failure, resting 2 minutes and doing a set to failure.

just keep your protein really high, and you should be alright


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

If I was to cut out the rp's what kind of sets and reps would you go with Stew?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> If I was to cut out the rp's what kind of sets and reps would you go with Stew?


 
one all out set, 6-8 reps, on all the big compounds.  think quality, not quantity....

I know you have done 375 or so, I forget for a bunch of reps on the squat....after doing a bunch of other squatting sets.  now, think about warming up and doing ONE working set with 405 on the bar for 5 or 6 reps.  Now don't you think that would be enough for squats?  And don't worry, you hit it AGAIN only 4 or 5 days later!  It is enough, trust me


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Then trust you is what I will do. So should I ramp up to the weight or just get ready and loose and start the one set?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Last meal was

chicken breast (very large one, and I like large breasts)
2 cups of yogurt
small apple
fish oil


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats up with that? No love?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

I was laughing at the chicken breast comment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Bedtime for me.  4 am comes early.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes it does, see ya later Trips. Dream of nice big breasts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Then trust you is what I will do. So should I ramp up to the weight or just get ready and loose and start the one set?



nahh, just warm up regular, no ramping...2 or 3 warmups should do depending on the exercise.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Alrighty. I will run this for about a month and then probably change it from there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Alrighty. I will run this for about a month and then probably change it from there.



lets see if you actually last a month...heheh

lets see if I actually last a month


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

We never last 2 long with our programs, but maybe thats why we have the strength we do? Who knows. I know my body very rarely gets used to a workout. I was on westside for almost 3 months.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

So Stew should I still shoot for 11-15 reps or go lower?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey DD.  What is this about large breasts?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes it does, see ya later Trips. Dream of nice big breasts.



I dreamt about large scary monsters.  I guess I shouldn't have taken off my glasses before I read your post.  I thought you said _Dream of nice big beasts._


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> So Stew should I still shoot for 11-15 reps or go lower?


 
no,. it was 11-15 reps total INCLUDING the two rest pause sets, but if you do the straight sets, stick to 6-8 reps.  

A set of 300x8 on the  bench press isn't going to make you feel like you need more


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2006)

On a previous cut, i did 2 full body wo's and 1 day of complexes along with cal cycling. Found that to be very effective for me.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

*JD* Nice to see your around. I know everyone likes large breasts. Trips just read it wrong and a bad dream came out of it. Poor fella.

*TT* That sucks, dreaming about nice big ole breasts wouldve been muc much better!!!!

*Stew* Got my first workout in about 30 minutes. I am going to do 11-15 reps with rp's. I will let ya know how it goes.

*BMU* I am going to stick to this and see how it goes, it I dont like it I will try something else. I normally dont do to much carb cycling at the beggining. A simple diet plan for about a month is all I need, then I get into other things.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

BTW- This is my diet journal. So here is my last meal last night and my meal today.

Last night before bed-2 cups of low carb sf yogurt and 1/4 cup of almonds

Today
5 whites
1 cup of yogurt
5 fish oil
handful of grapes
1/2 cup of oats


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Postworkout meal
1 1.2 scoops of whey mixed in water
1 medium banana
1/4 cup of quick oats
CEE
Vit C
Vit E


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd like to be the first to point out your workouts were posted in your nutrition log, and your food posted in your workout log.  See, trying to keep up 2 journals is a lot of work!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Ya I see that. Rob did it wrong, but its cool. I will just do what the title says. I will copy and paste and start from there.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Just finished and I am spent!



Pull DC

Deadlift
370x6, number 7 was failure

DB Rows
125x8
rp
4
rp
2

Pullups
bw=25x8
rp
4
rp
2
* Did pullups instead of chins because I had to workout at home and had to hang from the rafters. Cant get my hands around it in chin position

Bar Curls
90x8
rp
4
rp
3
rp
1

*threw in 1 extra rp.

Hypers
bw+35x10 (2 sets) Hold 2 seconds at the top of these
RI-30 seconds at most

BB holds
225x30
225x40
225x20
*RI 30 seconds at most

Workout time-30-35 minutes

After this ridiculous shit, I also did;
10 50 yard sprints
*These topped it off nicely, because I could feel myself wanting to puke.

Nice workout though, I cant say I enjoyed it, however it was effective!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

So now I got it straightened out. I am not going to delete the nutrition I wrote in this, one but from now on I got it the way I want it. This is training and the other is nutrition. I dont imagine the nutrtion one will get much hit, but I sure hope so because thats what you guys need to stay up on me about.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

So you want use to be picky?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Rob did it wrong,


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Of course I want people to be picky. I would rather they be more picky with my nutrition part of it, but any suggestions in the training aspect of it would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm glad to see you're not doing rp's on the deads.  That could be dangerous.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> 10 50 yard sprints


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuckin sprints suck! 

BTW- I will be whoring in all journals tonight at work! I hate work, but I love whoring!

*Also rp's on deads could get bad! I just dont know if 1 set only is enough?????*


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn, I thought I left a comment here...hmmm, well looks like a successful workout.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

You left one in the other one. I had to erase and post and copy to get the right stuff into the right journal.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Ohhhhh, right right.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Fuckin sprints suck!
> 
> BTW- I will be whoring in all journals tonight at work! I hate work, but I love whoring!
> 
> *Also rp's on deads could get bad! I just dont know if 1 set only is enough?????*



Yeah D be careful on the deads.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

One set enough?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2006)

125lb DBs for rows?  Damn.  Thats ahead of me I think.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I was getting the 145's for 6 strict reps. Now those are tough! But in the shadows of the program that weight sure was tough!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I have now looked into extreme stretching and I am going to do it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Share the link (if you got one)!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> One set enough?



YES!!!

And I wouldn't really label what you are doing as DC training...it is DC-Like...you have taken some of the principles and used them, but you are NOT doing DC training.  I just wanted to tell you that before anyone else jumps all over you for that....just label it push or pull or whatever 

unless you are doing the routine to a T, then you really aren't doing DC....


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah Stew I mentioned I used some of the DC ideas and things like that in my DC training thread. 

Hey Pylon theres a thread in like the second page of this thread.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

So I decided to workout today. 

Basically an upper push because my legs and lower back were so damned sore. 

*DB Bench*
95x9
rp
95x4
rp
95x2

*OH Press*
155x9
rp
155x4
rp
155x2

*Skullls*
115x9
rp
115x5
rp
115x2

*Laterals*
30x10 
*easy
40x10
*strict on every rep.

*Hanging knee ups*
bwx20
bwx20

*Ab Lounge*
bwx25 (4 sets)

*Side Bends*
40x20 (2 sets)

*Crunches*
2 setsx20

*Bat Speed Drill*-10 reps with each weight of bats. (bats went from about 45-50 ounces (heaviest), then the 30 ounces I swing, and then the lightest being a broom stick.
This goes 10 hacks with each bat. This circuit goes through 3 times. 

Workout time-55 minutes (with weights)
Workout time-10 minutes (bat drill)


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

So I think I am going to have to drop the DB presses and use a BB. Simply because I cannot do the DB's easily because we have to use the little oly bar on each and it takes a ton of effort to put them down and then hoist them back up. Its not like we can rack it and go back to it. I would love to stick to db's beings my strength is increasing with em. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> So I think I am going to have to drop the DB presses and use a BB. Simply because I cannot do the DB's easily because we have to use the little oly bar on each and it takes a ton of effort to put them down and then hoist them back up. Its not like we can rack it and go back to it. I would love to stick to db's beings my strength is increasing with em. Any ideas guys?



Use DBs till your shoulder feels better. You could then use pec flys for the chest. Wide grip dips maybe


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Well the dip bar he gots doesnt move and its about average. I am not a big fan of flyes, I dont see them improving my bench strength. I think my shoulder will be ok, I was just trying to find something else to do in the mean time. Dammit I need a gym membership! To bad the closest is like 45 minutes away, I defnitly wont be driving there.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

BTW-Did extreme stretching today as well, it hurt, but felt good at the same time, kinda wierd.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> I need a gym membership! To bad the closest is like 45 minutes away, I defnitly wont be driving there.



Do you live out in the country?  It's hard to believe that there aren't any gyms within a closer driving distance.  I don't blame you.  I wouldn't drive that far either.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Back to the old westside stuff, I'm curious to how much you trained your benching technique. Did you ever read any articles on how to better your technique?


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

*Trips* There really isnt. I live in the country. I live like an hour from Springfield Illinios. Which even Springfield is po-dunk. 

*Fufu* I read some articles, but it was just the proper techniques on how to bench. Nothing really comes to mind in adding to your bench. I know they preach alot of back and tricep work. As you do your ME stuff once a week you really arent suppose to do regular bench other than your dynamic days. Instead you are suppose to do things like; board presses, floor presses, close grip incline presses, etc. As far as benching to get your bench up, there really isnt any. 

*Side note I am sore as fuck!*


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Trips* There really isnt. I live in the country. I live like an hour from Springfield Illinios. Which even Springfield is po-dunk.
> 
> *Fufu* I read some articles, but it was just the proper techniques on how to bench. Nothing really comes to mind in adding to your bench. I know they preach alot of back and tricep work. As you do your ME stuff once a week you really arent suppose to do regular bench other than your dynamic days. Instead you are suppose to do things like; board presses, floor presses, close grip incline presses, etc. As far as benching to get your bench up, there really isnt any.
> 
> *Side note I am sore as fuck!*



I'm not talking about assistance training. There are elite level powerlifters and strength coaches who would disagree with you. They really preach that working on your bench technique can improve your bench alot.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's an article for you.

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/progression_of_the_bench.htm


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I have seen all of that before. I dont think it was that exact article, but westside has all of that on their main website.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I would really like some ideas on what to do to incorporate DB bench into my routine without having to resort back to BB?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> I would really like some ideas on what to do to incorporate DB bench into my routine without having to resort back to BB?



i don't think i am understanding your question......If you want to DB press more and not BB press, then just do DBs.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Well P, if you look back you will see what I mean. I am doing a total push and a total pull routine. On my push day I am doing DB's however, I am incorporating some ideas from DC (the idea of rp). You see it is very tough for me and my partner to lug these weights up and down and still try to get the rest in thats needed. I feel like I am spending those 10-15 seconds resting, lugging weights back up into position to do another set. Understand?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

If only you didnt bench so damn much


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah, you can't really do dbs with rest pausing.  I am going to attempt it with the shoulder press, but still I can see that becoming a pain in the ass as well...db bench is definitely out for me, as lugging up 130lb dbs after 20 seconds of rest isn't gonna cut it


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

*Brutus* I am only benching about 3/4 of what I am wanting to.

*Stewart* Yeah I figured they were out for now. I love doing them though. I think one day a week I will run rp on bench and the other day I will knock out 4 sets of DB bench close to failure.

No training today as I am suffering from some serious DOMS. It is pretty ridiculous actually.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Brutus* I am only benching about 3/4 of what I am wanting to.
> 
> *Stewart* Yeah I figured they were out for now. I love doing them though. I think one day a week I will run rp on bench and the other day I will knock out 4 sets of DB bench close to failure.
> 
> No training today as I am suffering from some serious DOMS. It is pretty ridiculous actually.


 

or, you can always just straight set the db work....for instance, if you want to include db bench into a rp workout rotation, just do a straight set with the dbs...I might do that on shoulder press, just do a straight set instead of rest pause...

it seems to me you are having a real hard time grasping that one intense set to failure is enough for you....don't forget your frequency here...you don't want to overdo it with lots of sets....


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah your right. So do one set of rp with the BB and then a straight set with the DB?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year...wait a minute.  Didn't I do this already?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah your right. So do one set of rp with the BB and then a straight set with the DB?


 
yeah, that's what I would do


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year D!


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Years to all of you as well. Even though it doesnt feel like New Years. Hell I am at work!

I forgot to add I didnt traing at all today. This was a much needed day off! And boy did I need it. I played video games all night at work. A buddy had a PSP and I tore that motha up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Happy New Years to all of you as well. Even though it doesnt feel like New Years. Hell I am at work!
> 
> I forgot to add I didnt traing at all today. This was a much needed day off! And boy did I need it. I played video games all night at work. A buddy had a PSP and I tore that motha up!



You know hydrogenating oils doesn't sound to bad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I played video games all night at *work*.



  No wonder you have all that energy left over for workouts.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

*Brutus* Yeah I like to make America overweight and send them to an early grave. 

*Trips* Oh yeah video games all night long, it was awesome, I think I will do it again tonight.


Pull workout
*Deadlift*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x8
370x2 *Stopped due to extreme pain in my lower gut!

*Pulldowns*
200x8
rp
200x4
rp
200x1

*Cable Rows*
200x10
rp
200x4
rp
200x1

*DB Seated Curls*
40x9
rp
40x4
rp
40x2

*Shrugs*
225x10

Workout time-50 minutes. I had a workout partner today, so it took a while.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work, Dub!  What was the pain?  A pull, cramp, or something you ate, maybe?  Hope its nothing serious...


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I only had some whey and flax before my meal. So I dont know. I have heard plenty of people talking about pain from a hurnia in that location, but I dont know. I figured I would go on the safe side and stop.

On a side note I got so pumped up driving home from work last night, thinking about how awesome 07 will be. I will be bigger, faster, stronger, and leaner. I cant wait.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> On a side note I got so pumped up driving home from work last night, thinking about how awesome 07 will be. I will be bigger, faster, stronger, and leaner. I cant wait.


 

You're silly


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Right on.  Just 'cause you ain't a noob doesn't mean you can't get cranked up for the new year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have heard plenty of people talking about pain from a hurnia in that location, but I dont know. I figured I would go on the safe side and stop.



Could be a couple of things in that area.  Wise choice to stop.  Do you think it might have been too big a jump from 225 to 370?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I will be bigger, faster, stronger, and leaner. I cant wait.


Happy New Year, 'bionic man'! 


I thoght hernia too....be careful...I think the weight jump was too much...maybe next time...just ease up to it...a couple warm up sets at hight weight till u get to target range...


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya you guys are right I think the weight was increased to quickly.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, warm up more next time....one time I was db benching after squatting and I thought the squats properly warmed me up enough , so I jumped right to 130lb dbs without warming up...yeah, that was a mistake, won't do that again...


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

So another long night of video game playing here at work. It sure was nice. Different from what normally goes on here.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet.  Good work if you can get it...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

what were you playing?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2007)

I've never had any glute pain only lower back on deadlifts. So do you feel ok D? Feel any bigger?


----------



## Double D (Jan 3, 2007)

Yesterday
*BB Bench*
255x7
rp
255x2
rp
255xneg+1 forced rep

*Squat*
400x4 PR

*Oh Press*
155x10
rp
155x3
rp155x2+1 negative

*Dips*
bw+2 platesx16 
rp
bw+2 platesx9
rp
bw+2 platesx3
*Underestimated myself here a bit.

*Side Raises*
45x10
45x10

BW-212

Today I decided to go hit some softballs. I tell you guys I hit one call every bit of 380. I will swear to this. I nailed this ball. There was a road about 100 feet past the fence and I hit it on there. Some car ran over my ball and we lost it (good thing we had a bucket full). It was nice to know I still have it. Oh it was a 525 ball as well. But w/ a stock synergy extended. It was one hell of a tomahawk swing. I can tell after all this hard work I put in over the off season my grip strength and back is so much more stronger and my bat speed is phenominal!


----------



## Double D (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh I am not doing this anymore either. I will post my next routine, I simply dont like it. I find myself very tired all the time. I am instead going to go with something high volume and working out 3 days a week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh I am not doing this anymore either. I will post my next routine, I simply dont like it. I find myself very tired all the time. I am instead going to go with something high volume and working out 3 days a week.



Your stopping DC training? I stopped for the same reasons.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah DC doesn't appeal to me very much either. Never tried it and I don't want to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah DC doesn't appeal to me very much either. Never tried it and I don't want to.



It killed my libido and i felt like shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope you had a Great New Year my Friend!!! You have some impressive w/o's in here, sorry to hear your switching routines, but I know you'll rip it up whatever you decide!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Squat*
> 400x4 PR
> 
> 
> Today I decided to go hit some softballs. I tell you guys I hit one call every bit of 380. I will swear to this. I nailed this ball. There was a road about 100 feet past the fence and I hit it on there. Some car ran over my ball and we lost it (good thing we had a bucket full). It was nice to know I still have it. Oh it was a 525 ball as well. But w/ a stock synergy extended. It was one hell of a tomahawk swing. I can tell after all this hard work I put in over the off season my grip strength and back is so much more stronger and my bat speed is phenominal!



 on the squat PR.  

Getting the softball itch already?  I've been doing the bat drills prior to every outdoor cardio session.  I've still got 4 more months before we even think about getting out there.

What kind of bat is the synergy? Composite? Double Wall? Single?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It killed my libido and i felt like shit.



Really, just from the DC training?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Funny, I was just thinking I need to go back on JerseyCrapp!  It is taxing, and I think you only need to do it for 4-6 weeks or so, before you must take a break.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

*Brutus* Me and my workout partner are definitly looking for a change. Just not enjoyable and I want my workouts to be enjoyable. 

*Fufu* I wouldnt recomend it. Just not for me. 

*Archie* I am going to go with a 3 day push/legs/pull. I need a seperate day for legs. One day with all just doesnt cut it for me. I have got different reps and sets each week. 

*TT* The Synergy is a composite bat. Very legal, and my brother says not broke in, however I think it is, haha. We got our first tournament March 31rst, if not sooner! The 400 for 4 reps made me very happy!!!!

*JD* Good to see your posting here again, I guess Jerseycrapp is your equivalent of dogcrapp?


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey stranger  Happy new year!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> The Synergy is a composite bat. Very legal, and my brother says not broke in, however I think it is, haha.



If it wasn't broken in, you might be looking at 400 ft!

How big are the fields where you play?  If you're hitting 350+ and the fences are only 300, doesn't it turn the game into HR derby?  Or are you one of the few who can hit it that far?


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

*Sara* Hi nice to see you.

*Trips* The fields i am accustomed to playing on is like 310-320. Biggest was 375 last year. I hit one that hit the base of hit in the air. There are a handful of guys who hit with my distance and one who out hits me. Hes a huge guy. His arms are every bit of 20!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Squat*
> 400x4 PR


 awesome!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Really, just from the DC training?



Yeah it worked well(muscle wise) but there are plenty of programs that work as well or even better for me without making me feel like shit. Not to say HIT is bad just DC was very tough on my CNS.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear ya, I HAVE to have a seperate day for legs sometimes too, just gets too taxing!!! I'm doing an Upper/Lower split and LOVING it!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

Well guys heres another shitty workout I put out. I dont understand whats goin on?

*BB Bench*
225x10
235x8
235x6
205x10 *Easy

*OH Press*
135x10
145x8
155x5
105x10 *Easy
*I am so exhausted at this point!

*Close gip Bench*
185x10
185x8, failure

*Side Raises*
30x10 (3 sets)
*This is a super light weight

Workout time-40 minutes

Rest in between sets was 1 min 45 secs-2 mins.

What is the deal guys? Was it just alot of reps or what? I felt really weak.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

^ Maybe you need to take a week off- rest up. Our bodies have their own way of telling us who's boss. When was the last time you took time off?


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

About 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

BTW-This is for Brutus. I decided to do some hang cleans the other day.  did 3x10 with 185. Those are tougher than I remember.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> BTW-This is for Brutus. I decided to do some hang cleans the other day.  did 3x10 with 185. Those are tougher than I remember.



Oh yeah? THats some pretty good numbers for a while off you still must have it. I wouldnt go over 10 reps when doing cleans. I also think you need to take time off or just go really light for 1 week like 5-6 reps from failure.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I think you need to take a week off, and cut some volume down!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Just my opinion, but I think you need to take a week off, and cut some volume down!!!



I agree with Arch.  If you can't stand to not workout at all, how about a deloading week?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2007)

2-3 months is exactly the perfect time to take a break .. every 8-12 weeks you should rest, whether it be a week of COMPLETE rest or a week with two or deload workouts. I know right around 8-12 weeks for me exercises stop progressing and I might even lose reps ... a for sure sign it's time to relax.

Also During this time I would eat a good dose of Protein/Fats AND carbs while sitting at maintenance calories. Your body not only needs a break from training every once a while, but also from dieting.

Other than that how are things going??


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> 2-3 months is exactly the perfect time to take a break .. every 8-12 weeks you should rest, whether it be a week of COMPLETE rest or a week with two or deload workouts. I know right around 8-12 weeks for me exercises stop progressing and I might even lose reps ... a for sure sign it's time to relax.
> 
> Also During this time I would eat a good dose of *Protein/Fats AND carbs* while sitting at maintenance calories. Your body not only needs a break from training every once a while, but also from dieting.
> 
> Other than that how are things going??



I smell a debate coming!


----------



## Double D (Jan 7, 2007)

*Everyone* I have been gone for a few days which is unusual for me. I am taking 5 days off. Whatcha think is that enough? Last day I lifted was Friday and I am not going again until Weds. 

I got a bar story it includes me throwing a guy through a table. You guys will love it, will post it later.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 7, 2007)

I love to rest and deload.

I usually break in some way every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Everyone* I have been gone for a few days which is unusual for me. I am taking 5 days off. Whatcha think is that enough? Last day I lifted was Friday and I am not going again until Weds.
> 
> I got a bar story it includes me throwing a guy through a table. You guys will love it, will post it later.


how about a whole week?
and..I gotta hear this!


----------



## Double D (Jan 7, 2007)

Well went to the bar last night and me and my buddy walk in. As soon as we get there I have a guy come up to me and ask me and my buddy, what are you guys drinking? I say, bud light, my buddy says Keystone. Well He comments back to us, So your drinking Keystone and you look like you need a punch in the face (to me). I started laughing. I told him well do what you gotta do dont hold back. So after a few words were exchanged I walked to the bar to get a beer. About 10 minutes later I saw him coming after me. I stepped to the side and pushed him into a bar table gashing his head wide open. I actually walked away at this point. I went to the bartender and demanded a free beer, because this was horse shit that he spilled my new beer. So he kept looking at me the whole night. Right before I left I walk up to him and say, well I am leaving you wanted to be a big shot and hit me from behind now yours chance. i will walk out and you can come at me from behind, but you had better knock me out because I am going to make both eyes match. I went outside waited 10 minutes. His brother comes out, and says you arent going to fight my brother, I say so am I goin to fight you because I would love that just as well. He says well no yadda yadda yadda. My buddy ends up ripping my shirt off and saying to this guy, do you want to really fuck with him. By ripping my shirt off it was ripping the sleeves off of my shirt. It was funny, but now I am not so happy because he ruined my shirt. So I ended up telling his brother to get his happy ass back inside before I fuck him up. He walks back in and out walks 3 guys, but behind them walks out 2 of my buddies. At this point I was so ready. 

Story will contiune later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

do u have 'come fuq w/ me' tattoed on your forehead?
I NEVER have these problems.....

1) your friend drinks...keystone? 
2) he riped your shirt off?

answers:
1) introduce him to a better beer...that swill is only good when u are a poor student
2) shoulda punched him for ruining your shirt...and as he was picking himself off the ground...look at the other guys and said: He's my friend...what do u think I'm gonna do to you?


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Ready for what was the question. I had no idea what condition these guys were in. I was told from another guy that these guys were huge crack heads and werent so much drunk as they were cracked out. And if anyone knows about trying to fight a crack head you know you have to really beat them to even get anywhere. They feel nothing. So picture this, theres about 5 of them and 4 of us. I am thinking I like my odds since the guy who wanted to start something with me was a soaking wet 170lbs. I was thinking this should be over quickly. Right before something happened the cops come flying in with their lights on. I was actually made to leave. I asked the cop do you really want me driving he said, "I dont care just get outa here, I know these guys you are fuckin with and I dont like where this is going!". At this point I am thinking wtf? Why is he picking sides with these guys? I am completely thrown for a loop on this one. I call my buddy who is from there. I tell him the whole story he tells me the cop actually buys stuff off of these guys. So I guess to make a long story short, nothing happened whenever the guys came out the door other than the cops pulling up and running us off. This was fine with me at this point, I was so drunk I am not real sure I could do much at this point anyways. I probably wouldve lost to the guy weighing in at 170lbs, haha. 

Burner to answer your question, I think alot of people underestimate me sometimes simply because like my buddy says, "He doesnt look like much, but you ought to see him under that big shirt.". 

Ya he did ruin my shirt, but he also said he would pay for it. I also think alot of people like to start things with me because we are the new guys out of town and we are always going places where we know no one. And at these po-dunk bars its easy to pick out the new guys. Besides I am your typical Abercrombie guy. I wear the Abercrombie clothes and things like that, so sure I am an easy target sometimes, but hey I like it that way, it makes it fun. Its a little better than my buddy, he likes to wear pink shirts now and then, and that has trouble written all over it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

You need to find a classier type of bar.  Either that or start going with an army.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> do u have 'come fuq w/ me' tattoed on your forehead?
> I NEVER have these problems.....
> 
> 1) your friend drinks...keystone?
> ...


 
 CLASSIC!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 8, 2007)

regular fight magnet, arent you 

I'd stay away from those type of bars. Not worth the trouble. Who needs crack-head zombies to fight with


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

dude, I know you're only 25 and all, but you have a family, don't you think you should try to be a little more aware of that before you go and rumble with people?  One of these days the law of averages states that you will get your ass handed to you HARD....now do you want your kids to see you all beat up for no reason?

of course, if people start with any member of your family, you have full reign to kill them for all I care, but to start nonsense bar fights with crackheads is a little silly at this point, to me anyway.  If you were single, hey, that's another story, but that's just me.  Personally, I love to look the part, but in reality, I would probably get killed if in a fight, I am not a fighter at all, I am a lover  ...but, at 5'10" 225 lbs, at least I might look like someone not to fuq with, so getting big acts as like a built in deterrent  

Of course, if I HAD to throw down, I am sure I could splatter a 170 pound person on the pavement, but I would rather not have to find out....

Rant over.....
although I do have to admit, these are very entertaining stories!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

There's a lot of wisdom in Stewart's post.  You can probably handle yourself in a fist fight, but what if some drunk or doped up jerk pulls a gun?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> There's a lot of wisdom in Stewart's post. You can probably handle yourself in a fist fight, but what if some drunk or doped up jerk pulls a gun?


 

Ah, good point Oh Wise One....Totally true, that is the one thing that stops me from confrontations 9 out of 10 times is the thought of the other person having a weapon.  One on one, mano a mano, I have no problems taking on anyone, hey, if you can beat the crap out of me, so be it, but once they take out knives, guns, etc, that is just not worth the risk. 

 DD, talk to Burner about that one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Good story


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2007)

Your break sounds perfect! (lol it's actually what I'm doing .. last lifted on Friday and I plan on starting back up Wednesday). 

LOL Brutus why are you so against carbs? What did they ever do to you? 

And RE: on the bar story...
BAHAHAHA! omg I'm losing it laughing! You almost got into a brawl with a bunch of coke heads, but then a bunch of dirty cops showed up and save their dealers! LOL such an amazing story, defintly keep that one in the back of your head. 
I don't know why but this reminded me about the other day ... me and my friend were talking about her childhood - and her most strongest memory is eating Pizza at 3am with her family. See her dad use to be a bouncer, so he would come home every morning around 3 or so with a large pizza while everyone was sleeping. And becuase he was always drunk he'd stumble a bit wake everyone up, so they'd all go downstairs to see him, open the pizza, grab a wet cloth to wipe off the blood from his knuckles while he tells them all about the fights he got into that night. LOL her family would gather around her father at 3am, wiping blood from his knuckles as he tells them his latest bar fight story. She loved it.

(But yes .. it is dangerous.. you never know how fucked up the person you're dealing with is. However you gotta have a bit of adventure in your life! hahaha just try not to get into stuff with coke heads who deal to cops.)


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Your break sounds perfect! (lol it's actually what I'm doing .. last lifted on Friday and I plan on starting back up Wednesday).
> 
> LOL Brutus why are you so against carbs? What did they ever do to you?



They made me fat thus causing me to develop a eating disorder for a long time. Also it should be noted that they are the reason most people are fat. Most people have some allergy's to gluten. People have a fat ass tolerance for carbs(except 1/4 of the population). Carbs make one hungry. When i say carbs I'm excluding fruits and veggies except potatoes. Its easier to overeat carbs then protein and fat.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the reason most people are fat is because they are lazy and don't want to change their lifestyle and eating habits.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

Its very hard to have a binge on steak and broccoli.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your altercation my Friend!!! The break is the best thing you could have done, now when Wed. comes around, LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its very hard to have a binge on steak and broccoli.



So you avoid it all together! If you are eating generally healthy a cal binge now and again won't hurt you too much, let alone make you obese.

I think I'm gonna binge tonight actually. Large pepperoni pizza here I come! Ahhh, I'll make it a medium, I'm trying to eat healthy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think I'm gonna binge tonight actually. Large pepperoni pizza here I come! Ahhh, I'll make it a medium, I'm trying to eat healthy!



Don't forget the diet soda.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

How could I forget!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

My plans have been dashed! No medium pizza for me tonight. Sigh


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> They made me fat thus causing me to develop a eating disorder for a long time. Also it should be noted that they are the reason most people are fat. Most people have some allergy's to gluten. People have a fat ass tolerance for carbs(except 1/4 of the population). Carbs make one hungry. When i say carbs I'm excluding fruits and veggies except potatoes. Its easier to overeat carbs then protein and fat.



Right there with you, I use to be overweight, and developed a eating disorder myself, so I know where you're coming from.
But heres the thing Brutus, carbohydrates themselves DID NOT MAKE US OVERWEIGHT. The combination of excess calories + inactivity + highly processed carbohydrates containing little/no fiber, vitamins or minerals + Low protein is what made us overweight. We would sit on our ass all day and eat junk. 
There is nothing wrong or to fear about whole grains such as oatmeal, oat bran, brown rice etc. They provide FIBER, VITAMINS, MINERALS! They're HEALTHY and by no means will they make you "fat" (especially in combination with a solid training routine performed at the correct intensity + frequency, and a good dose of protein and fats to accompany them.). How can you argue the fact that eliminating an entire food group as being part of a healthy diet? Hell Its extremely arguable that even eliminating carbs from your diet would even be good for body composition! Carbs play an important role in hormonal production, and your argument that carbs make you hungry is debatable as well. A good amount of Fiber (which can be found in the carbs you avoid) + Healthy fats + Protein is going to have the greatest satiety effect on your hunger.
But yes I agree with you .. you don't see too many people binging on steak and broccoli (I could however..), but I can guarantee you someone that sticks to eating only protein + veggies will eventually binge. Your setting your body up for one, you deprive yourself for so long and your body will let you know. However you treat your body well, you give it healthy amounts of everything it needs (including all those good vitamins/minerals found in carbs) and you can just sit back and watch the magic happen on body compostion.
Look at my gallery - I eat carbs, tons of them. But that hasn't prevented me from getting lean, if anything it has actually helped! (ps I'm actually a bit leaner now than what I am in those pics ... while eating carbs!) 

Living a healthy lifestyle, while maintaining a healthy body means Balance. You can't find Balance whilst you deprive your body of something as essential as carbohydrates.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Dub -

Quick story.  I knew a guy who was sitting in a bar and had some kid get all up in his grill.  Dude looked at him, leaned back and said "You know, the interesting this is you don't know the first thing about me or who I am."  Then he went back to his drink.  Dude slinked away.

The point is, you never know who is out there.  Be careful.  Good story, tho.


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Me and my buddy were talking and this whole story just seems unreal to me. I cant get over the nonsense that did happen. Normally my fights are over my wife. Someone gets smart with her and then a fight ensues. I am not the one who starts the fights however. You know I would think that at 5 foot 10 and around 210 people would think it through, but the fact is they dont. I have taken my lumps in the past and handed my share out, however I do agree with Stew. The thought of him pulling a knife and them being about 10 to our 2 was definitly scary. I know sometimes I need to swallow my pride, but damn its tough. If I stay around home this normally doesnt happen, but seems like every damn time I leave the county I get put through some dumb shit like this. 

On another note you guys wont believe this:::::

I think my wife is preganant!!!!!! We shall find out for sure tommorow, but I need a boy I got 2 beautiful girls, but I need a boy.

Oh and training starts WEDS!!!!! I cant wait!!! I want to go back to westside, what do you guys think?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2007)

Fantastic news, Dub!  My wife is due with our second boy at the end of next month.  Good luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Ah, good point Oh Wise One....Totally true, that is the one thing that stops me from confrontations 9 out of 10 times is the thought of the other person having a weapon. One on one, mano a mano, I have no problems taking on anyone, hey, if you can beat the crap out of me, so be it, but once they take out knives, guns, etc, that is just not worth the risk.
> 
> DD, talk to Burner about that one


yeah...blades suck...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Me and my buddy were talking and this whole story just seems unreal to me. I cant get over the nonsense that did happen. Normally my fights are over my wife. Someone gets smart with her and then a fight ensues. I am not the one who starts the fights however. You know I would think that at 5 foot 10 and around 210 people would think it through, but the fact is they dont. I have taken my lumps in the past and handed my share out, however I do agree with Stew. The thought of him pulling a knife and them being about 10 to our 2 was definitly scary. I know sometimes I need to swallow my pride, but damn its tough. If I stay around home this normally doesnt happen, but seems like every damn time I leave the county I get put through some dumb shit like this.
> 
> On another note you guys wont believe this:::::
> 
> ...


wahoo! Hopefully, congrats, D!

yeah...you being a little largetr than your average guy and muscular...people are gonna want to test you. My friend; 6'2" , 210 and lean/musclar...I hear about some of the same type of stories he has to tell...
maybe 'cause I am all of 5'9"...I don't get messed w/ like that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Me and my buddy were talking and this whole story just seems unreal to me. I cant get over the nonsense that did happen. Normally my fights are over my wife. Someone gets smart with her and then a fight ensues. I am not the one who starts the fights however. You know I would think that at 5 foot 10 and around 210 people would think it through, but the fact is they dont. I have taken my lumps in the past and handed my share out, however I do agree with Stew. The thought of him pulling a knife and them being about 10 to our 2 was definitly scary. I know sometimes I need to swallow my pride, but damn its tough. If I stay around home this normally doesnt happen, but seems like every damn time I leave the county I get put through some dumb shit like this.
> 
> On another note you guys wont believe this:::::
> 
> ...


 
Damn D, possibly 3 kids at age 25 WOW!  I am 32 and just on my first, hehe.
you really need to post some pictures of yourself on here so we can see what all the fuss is about.  We need a visual for all these crazy stories! 

on to the training....why don't you just try some instinctive training for a couple of weeks until you know for sure what you really want to do.  Meaning, have a general idea of what body parts you want to do, but just do whatever exercises and set/rep scheme you feel like doing on that day.  Of course, try to follow some kind of progression so you aren't spinning your wheels, but I find it's a nice change when you are undecided about a set routine to follow, just do whatever you feel like.  As long as you keep increasing the weights, you should be fine


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> wahoo! Hopefully, congrats, D!
> 
> yeah...you being a little largetr than your average guy and muscular...people are gonna want to test you. My friend; 6'2" , 210 and lean/musclar...I hear about some of the same type of stories he has to tell...
> maybe 'cause I am all of 5'9"...I don't get messed w/ like that?


 
does your friend go out of his way to make sure people see his muscles?  By that I mean does he wear tight shirts, or really tight short sleeve shirts in the winter time, you know, the kind of thing that overly draws attention to the fact that he is muscular?

you know those guys, you see them at bars in the middle of winter wearing tight ass ribbed t-shirts, while everyone else is wearing long sleeve shirts or sweaters.  I have to laugh at them cause it is so obvious what they are trying to do, and maybe that's why people start with them cause they are just asking for it maybe?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Right there with you, I use to be overweight, and developed a eating disorder myself, so I know where you're coming from.
> But heres the thing Brutus, carbohydrates themselves DID NOT MAKE US OVERWEIGHT. The combination of excess calories + inactivity + highly processed carbohydrates containing little/no fiber, vitamins or minerals + Low protein is what made us overweight. We would sit on our ass all day and eat junk.
> There is nothing wrong or to fear about whole grains such as oatmeal, oat bran, brown rice etc. They provide FIBER, VITAMINS, MINERALS! They're HEALTHY and by no means will they make you "fat" (especially in combination with a solid training routine performed at the correct intensity + frequency, and a good dose of protein and fats to accompany them.). How can you argue the fact that eliminating an entire food group as being part of a healthy diet? Hell Its extremely arguable that even eliminating carbs from your diet would even be good for body composition! Carbs play an important role in hormonal production, and your argument that carbs make you hungry is debatable as well. A good amount of Fiber (which can be found in the carbs you avoid) + Healthy fats + Protein is going to have the greatest satiety effect on your hunger.
> But yes I agree with you .. you don't see too many people binging on steak and broccoli (I could however..), but I can guarantee you someone that sticks to eating only protein + veggies will eventually binge. Your setting your body up for one, you deprive yourself for so long and your body will let you know. However you treat your body well, you give it healthy amounts of everything it needs (including all those good vitamins/minerals found in carbs) and you can just sit back and watch the magic happen on body compostion.
> ...



I never said to never eat them. You should always have a carb up when on low carb diets. I also never said to eat only steak and broccoli, you should also eat healthy fats from varied sources. Veggies from varied sources should be eat protein from varied sources should be eaten. It can be argued that our ancestors didn't eat carbs(in the since of grains). There are more important nutrients in fruits and veggies of bright colors than carbs if you had to choose veggies or carbs(for health reasons) i think you would choose veggies. Also it should be noted i never said there was anything wrong with black eyed peas, chick peas so on. If you eat nuts,fruit,and veggies you get plenty of carbs. While i was eating 3000 calories i was eating 120g of carbs all that came from was nuts,seeds,veggies(including black eyed peas),and fruit. That 120g of carbs was 60g of fiber. The total amount of carbs to fiber is almost always higher in veggies than in carbs ie
green beans 120G serving 4g of carbs 2g of fiber. 20 calories

oatmeal(quaker old fashioned) 40g serving 27g of carbs 4g of fiber. 150 calories

Now thats a pretty crap amount of fiber per carbs.
Oatmeal 
DV of
vitamin a 0%  vitamin c 0%  calcium 0% Iron 10% 

Green beans (in a can)
DV of
Vitamin a 6% vitamin c 2% Calcium 4% iron 4%

It is also well noted that high carb diets cause inflammation so many problems stem from this ,but a few of the very well know ones are heart disease, ashma, and arthritis. First thing most notice after 1-3 weeks of low carb dieting is the lack of joint pain(if preexisting) also this is one of the main reasons we take fish oil is to prevent inflammation.

The final point i would life to make is that you should eat fresh foods, grains are usually not fresh and can last for a while(this excludes a couple like bread and so on).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Im like you.  Confrontation doesnt bother me.  I like people to get in my face, because I usually eat them alive.

But the older Ive gotten, and especially with a wife and daughter, the more my wife has to bring my ego back to reality.

No matter what it may LOOK like... you never know what the other person has in mind.  Not just weapons, but just being mentally nuts. 

I understand where your coming from, and I probably would have had a similar reaction.

But now I try to think more logically.  I try to imagine that my daughter is everywhere I am, and how would I act if she were watching me.

It works pretty well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother D2, Awesome news, hope she is pregnant!!! Wishing you nothing but the BEST my Friend!!!
Excellent post by Brother Camaro too, just be careful my Friend, you have 2 little ones, a wife and possibly a third on the way, things could have gotten ugly and you would never know, Not trying to preach, hope I didn't upset you, just letting you know people care!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh and training starts WEDS!!!!! I cant wait!!! I want to go back to westside, what do you guys think?



I for one like westside.  Even though I do go off and experiment with other types of training periodically, I always enjoy coming back to westside. 

Westside is like the faithful girlfriend, always there when you want/need it and the other training programs are flings, immensely enjoyable, but eventually you get tired of it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 9, 2007)

*PY* Thanks buddy.

*Burner* I never wear anything to show off what I have worked for. I always wear button up shirts in the winter. I truelly dont get it.

*Stewart* I know I am never the guy who starts it, I am normally so laid back! 
As far as instictive training I may try that for a while see how it goes.
Oh and its very wierd my wife gets negative on every pregnancy test she tries, but on the last 2 she was prego anyways.

*Cam* That is very solid advice. Its funny you say that because my girls was the first thing I thought about after that happened.

*Archie* Its ok, sometimes I need some sense talked into me.

*Trips* Old girlfriend huh? haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> does your friend go out of his way to make sure people see his muscles? By that I mean does he wear tight shirts, or really tight short sleeve shirts in the winter time, you know, the kind of thing that overly draws attention to the fact that he is muscular?
> 
> you know those guys, you see them at bars in the middle of winter wearing tight ass ribbed t-shirts, while everyone else is wearing long sleeve shirts or sweaters. I have to laugh at them cause it is so obvious what they are trying to do, and maybe that's why people start with them cause they are just asking for it maybe?


he wears normal t-shirts...regualr shirts and has some fitting shirts.
I dunno..maybe he just has 'that look'?

heh...I wear tight shirts in the club..short shirts....all year long...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I never said to never eat them. You should always have a carb up when on low carb diets. I also never said to eat only steak and broccoli, you should also eat healthy fats from varied sources. Veggies from varied sources should be eat protein from varied sources should be eaten.


I know you meant 'never eat carbs' and that you advocate Carb ups alot, I also know you never meant to only eat broccoli and Steak. The point that I was trying to get across is that one does not have to live a life on low carbs, with periodic carb ups, and that one who deprives themselves of carbs (By eating veggies+protein+fats) are going to end up craving them.. which can potentially set them up for binge patterns.
I was merely saying that living a low carb lifestyle isn't practical, and doesn't *need* to be done.


Brutus_G said:


> It can be argued that our ancestors didn't eat carbs(in the since of grains).


Just like it can be argued that back a few hundred years, the rich were associated with always feasting on things such as roast beef, lobster etc. Mostly fats and protein. And the poor were stuck with 'the poor food' which included mostly stuff like oatmeal. Weirdly enough the rich were the fat ones, and the poor were always thinner... key word being that the rich would FEAST on food. Once again it comes down to calories. (Showing that it's calories in vs calories out that make people put on weight.. not necessarily carbs vs protein.) 
I know that one can survive without eating grains, but how healthy are they? How practical is that in todays society?



Brutus_G said:


> There are more important nutrients in fruits and veggies of bright colors than carbs if you had to choose veggies or carbs(for health reasons) i think you would choose veggies.


Well that's kind of a general statement..
If someone were to ask me - So for this meal should I have a cup of broccoli or a bowl of oatmeal? Which is healthier? 
There are so many variables, whether said person trained that day, if they train at all, what their other meals for the day look like, what there total calories were for their other meals etc.
(But you're right, veggies are extremely healthy, and if someone were to ask me that I would almost always tell them either way to eat the broccoli, then asses to see if they needed the oatmeal or not.)


Brutus_G said:


> Also it should be noted i never said there was anything wrong with black eyed peas, chick peas so on. If you eat nuts,fruit,and veggies you get plenty of carbs. While i was eating 3000 calories i was eating 120g of carbs all that came from was nuts,seeds,veggies(including black eyed peas),and fruit. That 120g of carbs was 60g of fiber.


I honestly will never understand why one would bulk on low carbs.. just doesn't make sense to me...
1/ Carbs are cheaper on the wallet than protein
2/ Carbs are going to give you a more easily accessible source of energy, so you can go heavier and harder in the gym.
3/ Carbs are protein sparing.
4/ Carbs are less thermogenic, therfore you'll save some calories.
5/ Going to aid in repair
And so on and so on.

But if Low carb bulking works for you, then all the more power to ya!


Brutus_G said:


> The total amount of carbs to fiber is almost always higher in veggies than in carbs ie
> green beans 120G serving 4g of carbs 2g of fiber. 20 calories
> 
> oatmeal(quaker old fashioned) 40g serving 27g of carbs 4g of fiber. 150 calories
> ...


See Green Beans And Oat bran, yes the green beans are going to have more fiber (that's obvious) but they're both sources of *their own* different vitamins/mineral, not just those four.


Brutus_G said:


> It is also well noted that high carb diets cause inflammation so many problems stem from this ,but a few of the very well know ones are heart disease, ashma, and arthritis. First thing most notice after 1-3 weeks of low carb dieting is the lack of joint pain(if preexisting) also this is one of the main reasons we take fish oil is to prevent inflammation.


Sorry .. but I'm going to say this is too 'broad' of a comment. To say whole grains can be linked to things such as heart disease .. well just doesn't work for me.
Same thing could be said for a high fat, high protein diet .. it's just way to broad of a comment.


*Just to let you know Brutus I'm not saying everyone should always be following a diet with a moderate - high level of carbs. I do believe that low/no carbing it with timed refeeds do have their place in someones diet, especially depending on their goals. I'm just saying that for optimal health one shouldn't be living off a low carb lifestyle indefinitely, and that they'll be missing out on a lot of different vitamins/mineral and to a certain extent fiber.
This debate came around when I told DoubleD to eat some carbs during his break. The point of a break is rest, recover and repair - to get ready to hit the gym harder and stronger when you get back. And carbs will certainly help with that, and help get him out of his current 'rut' of shitty workouts with lowered strength. Remember Carbs aren't just going to affect ones physique, but strength in the gym as well.

LOL I think the whole carb thing could be argued over and over for years..there's tons of evidence supporting your claims, and tons supporting mine. Its really going to come down to trial and error, personal preference and what works for you and your body. So lets agree to disagree .
Good Debate though, it's nice seeing things from someone else perspectives.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> So lets agree to disagree .
> Good Debate though, it's nice seeing things from someone else perspectives.




Agreed Tom. I would like to say one more thing. The rich could afford to gorge on pastries(which they did) they ate meat to prove their status this doesn't mean they ate alot of it. The poor usually couldn't eat enough to maintain weight so they ended up fat skinnys(fat from the crap carbs like beer ,pastries,bread,and so on.) A high fat diet raises testosterone one of the keys to muscle.

I think it is very possible to live a very healthy life with just protein,veggies,fruit,and healthy fats.
Once again Tom good to debate with you man.

LOL i know there are more than 4 vitamins and minerals of importance lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

On one last thought i don't consider oatmeal,sweet potatoes, and beans crap carbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

I came in here looking for a workout but I found myself looking at Brutus' avi


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Well guys today is my first workout in a week. I hope it has been a productive week off. If I keep losing strength like I have been I am not going to be very happy. Whats the use of carrying a little more bf around if I cant be as strong as I want to be. 

Oh and good argument Brutus and Tom. There sure was alot of writting in there. My wrists hurt looking at it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

What are the new goals?


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

This is simple. 

Stay or of course decrease bf%
deadlift more than I squat
Bench 350 (Current 320-330)
Deadlift 450 (Current 425)
maintain squat numbers (Current 430 or so)
Become more flexable
Become faster

Those are my goals.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

my goal is to incline bench more than DD can flat bench


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah thats not very cool.

If I keep in the direction I am going that shouldnt be a difficult task.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

However I am intrested to know, what were you benching at 25?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> However I am intrested to know, what were you benching at 25?


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on spill the beans. I would like to know. I always had a buddy who would say, yeah your bigger than me, but what will I look like in 3 years. I gurantee I will be bigger than you are now. I always said maybe, but you'll never be bigger than me in the present time. And hes not. Though he has a massive deadlift, I have him killed measurments. He deads about 525. His bench is only around 280! Weighs about 200lbs. Squats about 400. All this at about 9% bf. Now that part makes me mad, fuckin guy and his low bf. He is a mesomorph by every part of the word. Maybe a little ecto since he has such a hard time keeping bf.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

the problem for me was that back when I was 25, it was around the time 
I was just starting, but there really weren't any boards like this one to get info, so I was spinning my wheels big time.  I worked out with an ex-marine for a couple of months and he got me to bench 275 for reps, which at the time was my best.  I never maxed out ever, plus I never really worked out legs or did deadlifts, so basically, I wasted the best muscle building years of my life working out in circles.  now I throw 275 on the bar to warmup.  

but I have to say, when I look back at the last 3 or so years since I have been doing squats and deads and such, all my numbers really started going up, I just wish I could have that time back (training wise anyway) and do it the right way, cause if I could have had these numbers at 25, God knows where I would be now.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate bench press. 

Hate it.

I probably couldnt press my shirt on an ironing board.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> I hate bench press.
> 
> Hate it.
> 
> I probably couldnt press my shirt on an ironing board.


 
 

unless i am on a powerlifting kick, I don't do flat bench either, I only do declines, inclines and close grips, basically all the variations that don't stress my shoulders.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I came in here looking for a workout but I found myself looking at Brutus' avi



It has that effect on people i suspect its her pretty smile.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

My biggest thing is I took something like 2 years off. Got fat and lost all strength. While it didnt take very long to get it back, I couldve done some major ass kickin in that time. I think I got up to 245lbs!!!! I did absolutly nothing, but go to work and come home, pop open a beer and watch sportcenter. My softball game was lacking. I was 245 and had no power and was slow. Now that was embarrasing. I think I lost about 50lbs in about 3 months. Now that was some fast losing, but I didnt care I didnt want to be a lardass anymore! So I think that really zapped my strength. I got down to about 195. And went from there. I was barely benching 250 after all of that. SO I would say the past few years have been good to me. The most I have ever benched was 365 about 5 years ago, whenever I was 20. So I have did nothing, but take steps back!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Come on spill the beans. I would like to know. I always had a buddy who would say, yeah your bigger than me, but what will I look like in 3 years. I gurantee I will be bigger than you are now. I always said maybe, but you'll never be bigger than me in the present time. And hes not. Though he has a massive deadlift, I have him killed measurments. He deads about 525. His bench is only around 280! Weighs about 200lbs. Squats about 400. All this at about 9% bf. Now that part makes me mad, fuckin guy and his low bf. He is a mesomorph by every part of the word. Maybe a little ecto since he has such a hard time keeping bf.



Sounds similar to me at 200 9% except i'll be deadlifting 650 benching 203 and squating 420. My chest will be big to lol.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Hes a good size guy, and hes about 3 years younger than me. I think hes 21.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Whats goin on BRother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

ME Bench

*Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
185x6
225x3
250x1
275x1
300x1
315xfailure
* didnt get the lockout on the 315. 

*DB Press*
85x10
95x10
105x9
*These are going up nicely!

*DB Rows*
105x10
125x10
150x7 *These are killer!!!!!! These are a PR

*Chins*
bwx10 (2 sets)
*Nice hard squeeze at the top

*Close Grip Bench*
185x10
195x10

*Dips*
bwx40 reps.....now that is an insane burn!!!!

Workout time-50 minutes

I am very pleased with the DB Press and my DB Rows!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet Aunt Jemima!  Did you do all those dips as one set?  Well done indeed!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

you and stew trying to take all the PR's for rows????


----------



## Double D (Jan 12, 2007)

*Pylon* Ya those were all in one set. This was to failure however. My buddy said he counted more like 43, but whenever the reps get that high it really doesnt matter. I am very good at dips. I have alot of strength doing those. I need to buy me a dip belt to see what I can really do. 

*Burner* It is the most I have DB rowed. It was extremely heavy, but I think I could have went a little heavier. Hell I did get 6 reps out of it. While they werent the most strict 6, they were a good solid 6. And I am very pleased with this. 

So today my chest is very sore along with my upper back. I love westside, I think my body was waiting to come back to this. I think I will see an increase in bench again. This time around I am going to work alot harder on the lower part of westside. I didnt miss a workout on the lower last time, however I did get lazy and didnt go balls to the wall each time. Expect more out of me this time around.


----------



## Double D (Jan 12, 2007)

Gotta go to work, will post more later. Oh on another note my wife is preganant for sure.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2007)

If you really want a challenge, try holding a heavy DB between your feet instead of using a belt.  Turns it up another notch.

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh on another note my wife is preganant for sure.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratz on not ony a great workout (see the break did ya some good - 150lbs DB rows is CRAZY), but on the new addition to your family!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2007)

3 KIDS! 

All I have to say is:
God Bless you!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It has that effect on people i suspect its her pretty smile.



Exactly.

=====

Congrats on the new one!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> ME Bench
> 
> *Bench*
> 135x10 (2 sets)
> ...





Jesus who let you out of your iron cage? 40 rep dips i dont think i could matain the focus to do more than 10 with my ADD. You may wanna think about doing 10 reps on your bench and doing 3 rep chins for 3 weeks i bet yoru bench will go up 10-20 pounds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Exactly.
> 
> =====
> 
> Congrats on the new one!!



I got more maybe ill change it every week.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

CONGRATS Brother D2, Best Wishes to you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I cant hardly wait to get he/she here. I have 2 girls now so a boy would be great, however it really isnt a big deal either way. I just hope he/shes healthy!

Hey Brutus why do you think that?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thank you everyone. I cant hardly wait to get he/she here. I have 2 girls now so a boy would be great, however it really isnt a big deal either way. I just hope he/shes healthy!
> 
> Hey Brutus why do you think that?



Cause for 3 weeks i didn't bench then for 3 weeks i did heavy chins and just did 10-12 reps on bench and my bench is up 10 pounds and i suck at benching so you could probably get 20 pounds from that. Plus most people dont have structural balance when it comes to upper body pulling and pushing.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I have went back to westside and todays workout was:

Dynamic effort lower

*Speed Squats*
225x2 (10 sets)

*SLDL*
275x10
315x6
325x6 *PR*

*Lunges*
90lb DB'sx10 (for 2 sets)

*Hypers*
bw+90x10 (3 sets) *PR*

*1-Legged Extensions*
100x10 (2 sets)

Workout time-40 minutes

I am making progress, I thought the SLDL, was pretty good. The lockout was a basturd. And the hypers are easily the heaviest weight as well that I have used.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work, Dub.  keep this up and they will have to jack your membership rates.  You'll be lifting more plates than they have, and they'll need to invest in new ones!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2007)

congrats on the SLDL PR, brotha! How far bent are your knees?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice Prs D. That must've been sick using 90 pounds on the hypers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Hypers*
> bw+90x10 (3 sets) *PR*


----------



## Andalite (Jan 15, 2007)

ssup dude...i know u from ExtremeBodybuilding


----------



## Double D (Jan 15, 2007)

*Pylon* Hey thanks buddy. Remember I workout in my garage, so I dont think I will be running out of plates anytime soon I have 900lbs!

*Burner* Knees were ever so slightly bent. But back remained straight. Thanks buddy.

*Brutus* I thought the bench was going to tip over!!

*Trips* You like that? I was doing my lunges with 90lbs DB's so I decided to pick that heavy basturd up and hyper it! I loved it.

*Andalite* You need to spend more time here, you will enjoy it.

Off today fellas and will be off tommorow will hit it weds. I got dynamic upper weds. I am excited for it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother D2!!! I just don't get the whole ME, DE or whatever, sorry I'm very simple minded, LOL!!!

Anyway, SOLID w/o my Friend, and CONGRATS on the PR!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ssup dude...i know u from ExtremeBodybuilding



I know your avatar from somewhere.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see what kind of crazy numbers you push out today!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

*Archie* Tell me buddy, what dont you understand?

*Tom* I am hoping I will push alot. But we shall see. My diet hasnt been the best, but there sure has been alot of food consumption! And I have been eating every 2.5 hours, so atleast I am getting the cals, protein, carbs, and fats I need to be a super power!

Well some super fuckin shitty news I got yesterday! I will be losing my job in 3 months! I have a baby on the way in August and these cocksuckers are cutting 70 jobs in our place of emplyment. Thats about 1/2 of the employees. Hell theres 125 people who have been there 25 years +. And I have only been there for 2, so go figure. Oh well hopefully something will pop up! 

Anyways got any info on becomming a personal trainer. I figure I know plenty to get my started on that, however I will have to relocate, because the demand wouldnt be around here. I am trying to think positive here, I figure atleast I can get away from swing shift and I can try and get a straight days job! Wish me luck.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know your avatar from somewhere.



yeah, i know u from somewhere too....hmm....i recognize ur name...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

Lets see some numbers!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

*Akira* Oh you will soon enough. I go tonight at 6. Its on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

nice PR's you got there.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2007)

wow! lunges with 90's DB's .. heavy DB lunges for reps always hurt by shoulders/arms before my legs


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> yeah, i know u from somewhere too....hmm....i recognize ur name...



Ironaddict?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ironaddict?



yes. IA's site. im Angel of Death out there. but i dont post there so often. just once in a while.   did i pm u ever?


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

BMU-Ya those are super tough. After that workout I had a severe case of DOMS after that nonsense!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> yes. IA's site. im Angel of Death out there. but i dont post there so often. just once in a while.   did i pm u ever?



I dont think so ,but it has been a while since i've been to IA. Did you follow Ironman's hit?


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Brutus......those cleans are making those traps grow?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I dont think so ,but it has been a while since i've been to IA. Did you follow Ironman's hit?


no no....

i did do DC for 4 months with terriffic success but ive changed my goals and im now onto the whole 5x5 bandwagon. the only thing is ive read Mark Rippetoe's Practical Programming and it was fanastic and my routine is using the principles in that..it is still a 5x5 program, but not the conventional one..

why do u ask?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont think so. I think my little growth is from dead lifts which i tend to do mixed grip with the right hand in overhand grip. If you look at my pics you can see my right trap is noticeable bigger than the left one.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn dude lets work on it, what do you think? Ask P for some advice. I will do some brainstorming and get back to ya.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> no no....
> 
> i did do DC for 4 months with terriffic success but ive changed my goals and im now onto the whole 5x5 bandwagon. the only thing is ive read Mark Rippetoe's Practical Programming and it was fanastic and my routine is using the principles in that..it is still a 5x5 program, but not the conventional one..
> 
> why do u ask?



No reason just wondering.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn dude lets work on it, what do you think? Ask P for some advice. I will do some brainstorming and get back to ya.



Maybe left side shrugs. Im working on using the overhand grip with my left hand.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No reason just wondering.



oh ok....ur probably wondering because i asked a lot of questions in the Iron Man program threads.....but no, not anymore.....i didnt want to do the program and i didnt and im fine..... do u have a journal i can subscribe to? it would be great to follow the training of someone of ur caliber.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me Brutus. They dont look that one sided though. Try doing some heavy upright rows with DB's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> oh ok....ur probably wondering because i asked a lot of questions in the Iron Man program threads.....but no, not anymore.....i didnt want to do the program and i didnt and im fine..... do u have a journal i can subscribe to? it would be great to follow the training of someone of ur caliber.



LOL hopefully your not being sarcastic.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL hopefully your not being sarcastic.


umm..no not really....i thought u were a 1200+ poundage powerlifter....just read ur journal...ur not that strong...but ur definitely worth following and learning from!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds good to me Brutus. They dont look that one sided though. Try doing some heavy upright rows with DB's.



Cant D my left shoulder is always bitching and upright rows tend to hurt shoulders.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

upright rows are the worst thing u can do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> upright rows are the worst thing u can do.



My right shoulder would agree with that!!!  

Whats up Brother D2, lookin into Westside, but prolly won't be for a while if I do switch!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

That sucks about the job situation, DD.  Got any leads?  At least you've got a little time to work on it, rather than you just showing up one day and them telling you you're out of work.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> My right shoulder would agree with that!!!



im sorry to hear that

but i have to add here: doing upright rows is the studest thing one can do for a whole bunch of reasons which i do not have the energy to get into....

i just want to say this to anyone who is interested in upright rows: this THE most unnatural and abusive exercise for ur shoulders. if u value ur shoulders and ur health please do not do them.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2007)

Gah .. sorry to hear about the work situation...
But hey look at it from the positive - now not only will you have 'set' days, but if you were to pursue a job in personal training, you'd actually be doing something you love and is already a larger part of your life. Only problem would be the relocating and how your little girls would react to it..
For advice on becoming a PT I would probably PM P-funk, DaleMabry or Cowpimp.. they all could give you some good tips and advice.
But what about your friend that owns that gym 45 minutes away? The one that offered you a free gym membership a while back? Would you maybe be able to set something up with him? That way you wouldn't have to worry about relocating ASAP and you wouldn't be that far from your current location and you as well as your little girls could easily keep in contact with friends..

Best wishes to Ya DoubleD.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> im sorry to hear that
> 
> but i have to add here: doing upright rows is the studest thing one can do for a whole bunch of reasons which i do not have the energy to get into....
> 
> i just want to say this to anyone who is interested in upright rows: this THE most unnatural and abusive exercise for ur shoulders. if u value ur shoulders and ur health please do not do them.



Wow.  18 years old and you have already determined the worst move you can do?  Amazing.  I hope all those bodybuilders who have been doing them over the years pop in here for your wisdom and realize how much damage they have done!

(Yes, that's sarcasm.  Yes, I like upright rows.  No, they don't hurt my shoulder, though plenty of other things do.  Those are strong words you are throwing around.  You may want to temper them a bit.   )


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow.  18 years old and you have already determined the worst move you can do?  Amazing.  I hope all those bodybuilders who have been doing them over the years pop in here for your wisdom and realize how much damage they have done!
> 
> (Yes, that's sarcasm.  Yes, I like upright rows.  No, they don't hurt my shoulder, though plenty of other things do.  Those are strong words you are throwing around.  You may want to temper them a bit.   )



hhmmmm....a narrow minded "grown-up" individual playing the age card on me without knowing me, huh? oh well....im thinking: should i bother responding? 

no.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> hhmmmm....a narrow minded "grown-up" individual playing the age card on me without knowing me, huh? oh well....im thinking: should i bother responding?
> 
> no.



Hey, I don't get accused of being a grown up very often.  Thanks.

But the bottom line is there are a ton of people who know a whole lot on the subject, spending their lives on it.  You shouldn't dismiss their knowledge so quickly.

(BTW, declaring any move to be "the worst" would be the definition of close minded.  People who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers.)


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> But the bottom line is there are a ton of people who know a whole lot on the subject, spending their lives on it.  You shouldn't dismiss their knowledge so quickly.



ok i think ill respond to this. the rest uve typed to show me ur a macho guy. i dont need to bother responding to that to satisfy ur ego.

but this is interesting. u are aware that a LOT of ppl who have been lifting for longer than u and me combined are aware of the fact that the upright row sucks and use it either sparingly or through its subtle variations like wide-grip or cleans or high pulls or power cleans, right?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

ok so i thought perhaps u know what ur talking about in relation to upright rows.

so i went and i reread (for the 9th and 10th time on some) the articles at www.westside-barbell.com

westside doesnt like upright rows

then i went and reopened Mark Rippetoe's books (i have them both).

mark rippeote doesnt think too highly of upright rows. hence they are not even mentioned.

then i went and i searched madcow's site for upright rows being mentioned on the bill starr 5x5 programs

no luck

so i decided to look up their value over at DC....they dont like upright rows too much either...

then i went and i searched on IA's site. he doesnt really love the lift. 

hmm.....guess they're all 18 year olds like me too, huh?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

oh, and last i recall...even Iron Man doesnt like upright rows. he doesnt even like deadlifts being trained to failure. actually, he's right: the deadlift is the most taxing lift ever...training it to failure aint a good idea...

bt back to topic: i opened arnie's book and yeah: he recommends the use of upright rows....oh and yes: so does ronnie.......but i guess if i didt listen to them and if i didnt dedicate a special day each week for arms i wouldnt be a good teenager, huh?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

> ok i think ill respond to this. the rest uve typed to show me ur a macho guy. i dont need to bother responding to that to satisfy ur ego.



Easier to skip it than to defend against?  I'm ok with that.  



> oh, and last i recall...even Iron Man doesnt like upright rows. he doesnt even like deadlifts being trained to failure. actually, he's right: the deadlift is the most taxing lift ever...training it to failure aint a good idea...



I've heard of him.  Didn't get run off from these parts a while back?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  And when did we start talking about deadlifts to failure?  ("Most taxing lift ever?"  It's an ass kicker, but let's not go down this road right now.)



> bt back to topic: i opened arnie's book and yeah: he recommends the use of upright rows....oh and yes: so does ronnie.......but i guess if i didt listen to them and if i didnt dedicate a special day each week for arms i wouldnt be a good teenager, huh?



I think you proved my point.  There are mixed opinions on the lift.  Good for some, not for other.  Looks like you're learning.

And don't get so defensive about being young.  It's not a knock, it's just a fact.  You'll grow out of it, I promise.  But part of youth is having to realize you can't always speak as an expert on a topic and expect to be acknowledged as such, whether you are one or not.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

BTW, sorry to clutter up your journal, Dub.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Easier to skip it than to defend against?  I'm ok with that.



 im the kid here......rrrriiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhttttttt..........



> I think you proved my point.  There are mixed opinions on the lift.  Good for some, not for other.  Looks like you're learning.



no, there are some opinions which are unanimously shared:
1.) they are not the BEST exercise for ur delts
2.) they do lead to shoulder injuries
3.) u are not supposed to go balls-out on them



> you can't always speak as an expert on a topic and expect to be acknowledged as such, whether you are one or not.



that is irrespective of age.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Andalite said:


> im the kid here......rrrriiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhttttttt..........



Well....yeah.  You are.  




> no, there are some opinions which are unanimously shared:
> 1.) they are not the BEST exercise for ur delts
> 2.) they do lead to shoulder injuries
> 3.) u are not supposed to go balls-out on them



Ah, but your earlier comment was:



> but i have to add here: doing upright rows is the studest thing one can do for a whole bunch of reasons which i do not have the energy to get into....
> 
> i just want to say this to anyone who is interested in upright rows: this THE most unnatural and abusive exercise for ur shoulders. if u value ur shoulders and ur health please do not do them.



Had you made your the first set of comments instead of the second, we wouldn't be having this conversation.




> that is irrespective of age.....



Yes, but is especially true with youth because it is such an easy thing upon which to measure and judge someone.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

On a lighter a better note, heres my DE Bench day

*Speed Bench*
185x2 (10 sets)

*DB Bench*
100x6 *EASY
110x6
115x6
*Well guys these are going up and I knew once I started doing them they would no problem!

*Cable Rows*
220x10
230x10
235x10

*Pullups*
BWx10
BWx10
BWx10
*Nice and strict, but I was pooped after those Rows.

*Seated OH Press*
185x6 *Very Easy!!!
205x6 PR!!!
205x6 PR!!!

*Skulls*
125x6
135x6
135x5 *One more and I wouldve reached failure and you guys know how much I hate failure!!!

*Hammer Curls*
55x10
55x10
55x8
*First 2 were very easy, but I fizzled out.

*Bent over side raises*
30x10
30x10
*Both very easy, but working on form

*Side Lateral*
45x10

*Workout Time* 1 hour and 20 minutes (Wouldve been shorter, but wasnt working out by myself)

Overall I thought it was a massive workout. The OH Presses were amazing!!! I dont know where it came from, I guess it was all of the stress from losing my job built into that lift! Plus DB Press are going up as well. Up 10lbs from last week. Now I am trying to get back to that 365 bench I had about 3 years ago! Along with Skulls at 135 for 8-10 reps. One of these days I tell ya!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2007)

That's one fucking hardcore workout right there!! Holy shit DoubleD seriously..

God I'd be happy (well more like ECSTATIC)  just throwing up HALF of those numbers! Keep going for those PR's your on a streak!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Andalite said:


> upright rows are the worst thing u can do.



I can throw a big disagree with that. The worst thing you could do for it would be swinging a 50lb sledge hammer around your head with it.... .
However I would have to say if you feel no pain from upright rows then these are fine to do. I for one like em. While I wouldnt suggest them for every single program, now and then they are a god lift to suplement. And I think most would agree with me on this one.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

It was that week I took off it made me much stronger and I am hoping to atleast get back to my 330 bench and then back to my all time high of 365. But we shall see.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Gah .. sorry to hear about the work situation...
> But hey look at it from the positive - now not only will you have 'set' days, but if you were to pursue a job in personal training, you'd actually be doing something you love and is already a larger part of your life. Only problem would be the relocating and how your little girls would react to it..
> For advice on becoming a PT I would probably PM P-funk, DaleMabry or Cowpimp.. they all could give you some good tips and advice.
> But what about your friend that owns that gym 45 minutes away? The one that offered you a free gym membership a while back? Would you maybe be able to set something up with him? That way you wouldn't have to worry about relocating ASAP and you wouldn't be that far from your current location and you as well as your little girls could easily keep in contact with friends..
> ...



The thing with that gym he owns is I just dont think theres enough people there to make any money. However I do think my girls would be fine by relocating simply because they are young yet. Ones 4 and the others 1. I will look into it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Tom. I have been eating like a hog and my midsetion is showing it. However I think that around softball time I will have to problem losing that blubber. My diet is ok, but my activity level is pretty low. Keep in mind I live in BFE. And theres no where to go around here to get some sort of activity going on. But as soon as summer is here, I play ball about 5 days a week.

BTW-thanks for the reponse, I was very pleased with that workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice work Dub.  I second Tom's response on those numbers!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont care to see alot of cluttering my journal with a huge argument anyore either. I would just soon if theres any argument go ahead and take it to the training section. 

I am not trying to be rude guys, please realize that, but I dont want for people to have to go back 3 pages to find a workout. Thanks guys.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

BTW-Thanks Py, I was impressed with myself!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> On a lighter a better note, heres my DE Bench day
> 
> *Speed Bench*
> 185x2 (10 sets)
> ...



Holy shit, thats a lot of volume.  This is the kind of workout I used to do years ago, but I didnt incooporate pulls on push days.

135lbs on skulls?!  Fuck, I am pretty sure I couldnt do that, not for 5 reps!  

I like the seated OH Press numbers,  I havent done them in months.  I am walys standing or seated, but with light DBs.  I dont remember my personal best.  I think it might had been 205 too...

Even the hammer curls are impressive.  How the fuck is your chest behind everything else?  And what kind of template is this?

(I had to take a gander in the journal today when you commented in mine about the 115lb DBs.)


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

This is westside, however I did a little more than normal. My body responds so well to volume! Although I am one of the few that it actually does. I wont hit upper again until like next Monday though. I give plenty of rest and plenty of food and I am normally fine. I do believe my chest is lagging. Hell I am DB rowing 150's for reps so I would figure I would be able to bench atleast 350, but this is just not the case.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, noice job on everything. Crazy workout. You the man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Look who jumped on the *PR* band-wagon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is westside, however I did a little more than normal. *My body responds so well to volume!* Although I am one of the few that it actually does. I wont hit upper again until like next Monday though. I give plenty of rest and plenty of food and I am normally fine. I do believe my chest is lagging. Hell I am DB rowing 150's for reps so I would figure I would be able to bench atleast 350, but this is just not the case.



Amen brother D

Very wicked workout you probably scared the women and personal trainers with that sic lifting.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Brutus remember I dont lift in a gym. I lift in my garage. Thanks guys, I needed a workout like that!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

hey D: im done arguing. i came here to cheer u on. sorry i took a tangent. dont worry, im 100% on board now!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

hey D...i was thinking...u know in the westside thread u set up, i posted some Westside programs....u might want to have a look at that....at the routines i mean


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you think I need to look at em? Do you not think my routine is good enough, haha.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do you think I need to look at em? Do you not think my routine is good enough, haha.



sorry bro....i dunno what ur routine is atm....what post is it? ive kept my settings to 10 posts per page so to me ur journal is HUGE


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Look back a few I just posted my last workout which was last night. Check it out, I think you'll like it. People post here constantly!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

ur journal is DAMN confusing...but yeah: good workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ur journal is DAMN confusing...but yeah: good workout!



Check out funks and fufus they got the weirdest.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Check out funks and fufus they got the weirdest.



I think Sean's has really taken the cake this time though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome w/o BRother D2!!! Nothin but Best Wishes for you my Friend!!! Your #'s are killin me, someday I hope to be up there!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

me too!
So...it's on YOU for BAR STORIES, SON....don't let us down...
(just no more bits of your friend ripping off your shirt,please...)


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

Where are you D?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Brother D2, where you is my Friend???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Hopefully you're busy interviewing and not getting into fights at the bars.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Well I took 6 days off from work and I have gotten my diet perfect to my needs and I have done a few workouts since the last time so here they are;

First Workout
_ME Lower_
*Sumo Deadlifts*
135x8
155x3
175x3
205x3
255x3
285x3
325x1
355x1
385x1
415x1
435x1
455xfailed
445x1 PR
*very happy here. I normally pull conventional, and I pulled more on this than on conventional! The most I got the other way was like 430. I think the other way will be stronger, but I havent done it in so very long.

*Lunges*
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10

*Hypers*
bw+100'sx10 (3 sets), PR

*Weighted Cable Crunches*
60x25
80x10
90x10

*Workout Time*-1 hour and 10 minutes


2nd Workout
_ME Upper_
*Incline Press*
135x10
155x3
175x3
205x3
225x3
245x1
265x1
275xfailed

*DB Press*
95x10
115x6
115x6
125xfailed, had a very hard time keeping it steady. I will get this soon.

*Cable Rows*
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Chin Ups*
bwx10
bwx10
bwx10
*Easy

*Pulldowns*
100x10
100x10
*Very easy, but I wanted to do it to get a stretch

*Close Grip Bench*
225x6
235x6
245x4 PR

*Side Raises*
35x10
35x10
35x10

*BB Holds*
225x45 seconds
225x50 seconds

*Workout Time*1 hour and 35 minutes

Pretty good workout, didnt start out good because my pr on incline was 285 and I only got 265. I have done more volume on 1rm simply because I took CP's advice and trying to up the volume for it. 

BTW-I realize this last workout was overdoing it! I let me buddy make it up since he has been wanting to for a long time so I decided to let him do it. Well now I am feeling it. I overtrained terribly! Oh well I like my numbers!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Well no real bar stories. I have decided to try and give up the beer for atleast a few months. I want to respect my wife and give her my time. Whenever I go to the bars she normally goes, however with her being pregnant she doesnt want to go all the times I go so, I dont want to do that to her (make her sit at home, while I am having fun).


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Good Lord, look at the workout!  You're a sick, sick bastard.

Great job on the PR!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

wow.....long ass workout bro...for a second i thought that whole thing was ONE single workout...hahah....


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks DOMS, appreciate it. I am feeling it like mad right now. Hell trying to cut weight and lift those numbers is taxing enough. I think I am going to look into your program now.

Sentinel, well I figured some might think it was a workout, thats why I put into italics 1rst and second workout.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

By the way, yesterday I did some treadmill work (sprints and walking). And believe it or not today I actually did Tae Boe. It was hillarious!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Lookin good in here man grats on the PRs!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks DOMS, appreciate it. I am feeling it like mad right now._* Hell trying to cut weight and lift those numbers is taxing enough*_. I think I am going to look into your program now.
> 
> Sentinel, well I figured some might think it was a workout, thats why I put into italics 1rst and second workout.



Agreed. Some good pulling there D!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Brutus. I know for a fact my strength will start to go down soon. I am cutting and I have to live with the facts, everytime I cut my numbers drop, muscles are always full, by strength drops. No big deal though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Brutus. I know for a fact my strength will start to go down soon. I am cutting and I have to live with the facts, everytime I cut my numbers drop, muscles are always full, by strength drops. No big deal though.




Its weird isn't? I mean you keep about the same amount of muscle when you cut ,the only difference if you lose fat and are on low calories. Maybe the lowering of testosterone is what makes the big difference?


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuck I dont know, damn I hate losing strength though! Oh well I want to look better. I am carrying some love handle fat at this point and thats not like me at all! It will be gone soon. I have been busting ass doing cardio and it is going away, but not fast enough.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to see you're back.  How'd you like those sumos?  Any reason for the switch or just to try something different?


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Well as you know doing westside, doing something other than doing the lift you are trying to increase is what is suppose to happen.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the sumos, but just like any dead, they make me light headed.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice Double D.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you BB. Appreciate it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice indeed!!! Killer w/o Brother D2!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Man oh man that's a lot of lifting.  Well done, Dub!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

Your deadlifts are looking strong.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

*Archie* Thanks you

*Pylon* Was an ass load of work and wont do it again, but thank you.

*Kel Ju* Thank you, I havent done sumo's in a very long time. Hell I havent did a conventional dead in a long time, I have been setting pr's with sldl, and then I was suprised I sumo deaded that. I am going to have to go back to conventional and see what i get with it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! You leave us for a few and come back with some crazy intense numbers! Those are two fucking great workouts!

Good decision on quitting the beer for a bit .. its sucks that alcohol can actually affect your body composition so drastically.. I'll usually limiting myself to drinking about once a month, but when I do I go full out and get shitfaced!

Good to see your implementing some cardio! LOL was the tae-bo a class type thing, or did you just get a video for it?

Have you given more thought about pursuing a job in personal training? Or have you decided against it?


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I was happy with the workouts. I thought the numbers were well. 

The beer simply needs to go, I know when enoughs enough and it is.

The Tae bo was just a tape that my wife had.

I am goin to pursue personal training. I am very exciting, I am waiting to get my taxes back before I send off for my stuff. I am kinda broke at the moment.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2007)

you thought the numbers were *well*? They're sick! Be proud!

The thing I'm worried with is next year at uni.. god theres going to be so much pressure to be drinking practically 24/7 .. but I think I can handle it. I mean I get alot of pressure to drink as is, lol my friends are constantly drinking, they'll drink on school nights, or drink for breakfast and just go to school drunk! 

Tae bo, step classes, conditioning circuits.. I love all that type of stuff for cardio. I need somethings thats constantly changing ya know? Like fuck, running on a treadmill for 40-50 minutes just gets so stale and boring..

thats GREAT news to hear DoubleD! I think your going to make an excellent PT, but most importantly your going to be happy with your job! Your going to be doing something you love and already know so much about. Good luck in everything to come!

(ps if your broke don't worry about the energy drink! Take it from someone who just had to fork out 500 bucks on supplements, food, phone bills, hair and tanning... I know how EVERY penny counts..)


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Not a big deal we are fine for now. Just not doing awesome or anything. Besdies I said I would send it to ya and send it I will. 

I know how it goes in college it is very tough, but one hell of a time. In college I went from 170-203 after my freshman year. And believe this or not I could still see my abs! I dont know what happened, but something very special happened. I drank once a week sometimes 2 but not to often. But for some reason I got very big. My waist size went from wearing 30 pants to wearing 33's. But my bench went from 205-305! I was astounded. Squat went from around 315-around 385. And I rarely deadlifted, however it was amazing what I did in a year. This was 100% natural. Oh its not like it was all muscle, but I did put on a very considerable amount and was very happy with it. And by me saying I could still see my abs, it wasnt that they were real visiable, but I could see the tip 4 ok.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

good luck on the PT plan!  It's all about finding something for which you have passion!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah but then its all about finding a job with it, which will be super tough!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, you can always work up routines around here for practice.  Then open your own place!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I took 6 days off from work and I have gotten my diet perfect to my needs and I have done a few workouts since the last time so here they are;
> 
> First Workout
> _ME Lower_
> ...





Wait wait, was this in one day?  Christ!  I assume it was since no dates are listed.

I miss doing CG Bench.  The most I ever did was, in fact, 245lbs.  Never tried maxing on Incline.  Ego stays on the flat bench I guess.

That sumo shit.  Woooooo  be careful!  I believe that was the lift that set off my disk.  That was the only time I felt a pop in my back and I wasnt lifting as much as you, maybe 275 tops.

Well, either way, after this day's workout, how long until you lift this again?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2007)

wow! nice numbers!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

was'sup, D!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Whoo-hoo! You leave us for a few and come back with some crazy intense numbers! Those are two fucking great workouts!
> 
> Good decision on quitting the beer for a bit .. its sucks that alcohol can actually affect your body composition so drastically.. _*I'll usually limiting myself to drinking about once a month, but when I do I go full out and get shitfaced!*_
> 
> ...




I think that is the type of personality we as bodybuilders and lifters have, we just don't like to do things half ass ed.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Wait wait, was this in one day?  Christ!  I assume it was since no dates are listed.
> 
> I miss doing CG Bench.  The most I ever did was, in fact, 245lbs.  Never tried maxing on Incline.  Ego stays on the flat bench I guess.
> 
> ...



This is 2 different workouts. Would be crazy huh? I do incline for the ME day to try to reach my 1rm. But it was awefully tough. 

I dont do sumo very often at all. I betcha I have did it 5 times in my life. I dont like it, it feels unatural. 

That CG Bench was pretty good for me. And this is what is helping my bench an aweful lot as well, simply strengthening my triceps.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

*Pylon* I would love to open up my own gym, however there have been many to open gyms around here and get no where with it. I would have to relocate for that.

*BMU* Thank you

*Burner* Hard dicks and airplanes

*Brutus* I always thought it was because I love beer?!?!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

*Lower day*

*Squat*
135x10
225x5
375x3
420x3
430x3 PR

*SLDL*
225x3
335x3
355x3

*Crossover Lunges*
55x10
55x10

supersetted with

*Hypers*
bwx10 (2 sets)

*Workout time* 35 minutes

Super short workout for me, but I enjoyed the pr. 

Do you guys think its a big deal that my hips feel more wore out than my legs?

Also decided to get away from westside for a while, since I am in the process of cutting and I really dont think they go hand and hand.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is 2 different workouts. Would be crazy huh? I do incline for the ME day to try to reach my 1rm. But it was awefully tough.



But were they on the same day?


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Different days, sorry ya definitly 2 different days. I think they were back to back days.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I am trying to decide what to do while cutting? I want to keep the reps low, and want to try and keep the workout to around 45 minutes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am trying to decide what to do while cutting? I want to keep the reps low, and want to try and keep the workout to around 45 minutes. Any suggestions?


 
max ot....got your name written all over it


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Lower day*
> 
> *Squat*
> 135x10
> ...


 
how wide was your stance?  When I squat, I use a wide stance, and my quads generally get the least worn out than anything else...

sick ass numbers by the way you FREAK


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I think that is the type of personality we as bodybuilders and lifters have, we just don't like to do things half ass ed.


LOL for sure.
Another thing is that I don't "understand" social drinking .. I mean if you're drinking to be social why not drink some tea or coffee or something else? When I drink, I have one goal in mind, to get LOADED, not some pansy ass buzz.

Great work on setting the PR DoubleD!

Not to sure about the routine.. do you mean ou want to stick solely to low reps? Have you maybe considered lower volume workouts, but at a greater frequency? That would certainly cut down the time..


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Outstanding w/o, Congrats on the PR too!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Great work there, D.

I can't believe Archie didn't beat me to this one...How about a HIT cycle?  Lower reps, quick workouts.  Good times...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Lower day*
> 
> *Squat*
> 430x3 PR



  I won't be needing them for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> When I drink, I have one goal in mind, to get LOADED, not some pansy ass buzz.


aahh...youth....I kinda miss it...when you get older...(oh....shit..did I just say that?????)   
those hangovers can take 3 days to quell....not so much fun then...
and...being a bouncer in a nightclub..and watching people getting so stupid drunk that they are puking on themselves..and being drug out...kinda takes away from the efect of getting ripped. So social..yeah..a nice buzz..that sets the mood...and if u can maintain that 'zone' (which does take practice) is a better way to go.
that's just my .02 worth...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

no wonder my strength is sapped...friggin D here is taking up the PR"s....and since there HAS to be balance in the world...I blame him.

Good job, D!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

*Stew* My stance is pretty damned wide, Wider than my shoulders. I looked at Max OT, but I didnt really care for it to much. What about a 3x3 routine? Or maybe 3x5 routine?

*Tom* I want my reps to be no more than 6. I hate high reps whenever I am cutting, they kill me.

*Archie and Pylon* I dont think anyone can cinvince me of a hit routine. I did it before and I dislike it very much. 

*Trips/B] Dont expect those numbers to stay there or keep going up, I assume I will hit a wall very soon!

Burner Sorry to be a pr hog, but hey I dont wanna stop anytime soon!*


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Double D u mentioned cutting.....and i thought of 3 programs ive seen a lot of ppl do:
1.) Lyle McDonald's Cutting Program (UD2.0 Diet)
2.) a 5x5 program with just below/above maintainance calories to maintain strength. also using carb loading principles out here
3.) hst using many exercises working out 6 days a week not caring about strength only about getting ripped.couple this with a good carb cut-off/loading diet. 

this is what ive seen ppl do...since i dont cut and i wont ever i really dont know from first hand experience.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Personally I dont want a cutting program per say. Just something to keep my fresh and not feeling overtrained. Instead of 5x5 I was thinking either 3x3 or 3x5 set rep scheme. With only 3 or 4 exercises per workout.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Personally I dont want a cutting program per say. Just something to keep my fresh and not feeling overtrained. Instead of 5x5 I was thinking either 3x3 or 3x5 set rep scheme. With only 3 or 4 exercises per workout.



sounds good bro...u might want to try advanced 5x5 by bill starr and use it on a cut diet. simple. and ull get strong too. if u want the link, ill post it but ill need to do some searching though...


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I have printed all those links out a few months ago, I got them at home. I am thinking 5x5 is a little to much for the cut I am on. Like I was saying 3x5 is probably a little more likely.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have printed all those links out a few months ago, I got them at home. I am thinking 5x5 is a little to much for the cut I am on. Like I was saying 3x5 is probably a little more likely.



oh yeah sure....when i said 5x5 i really meant low volume stuff for strength.....good idea bro...im following u all the way!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Always good to have people aboard. Now do you know what I meant by theres alot of guys here who know their shit?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^ i always knew that bro...i just didnt like how it was when i first joined up...


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah we had some guys here who really drove alot of people off, but now this place is much better and things are alot smoother.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^ thats why im here so much


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats on the awesome squats.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> 430x3 PR


 i can barely do half that!

I would pose your question in the training forum, if you havent already. Maybe P/CP would have more insight as to why your hips feel it more. My hips done 'feel it' but i would be interested in knowing what they have to say


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2007)

so that's what DD looks like??


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Go D you monster! 430X3


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> so that's what DD looks like??




You should see his "little" D its like 6 feet.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

It sure would be alright to look like that freak! 

Thanks to all. I did ask the question and Stew answered it nicely. What he posted looked very good. However I got the big old, SEARCH shot at me. Love when that happens. Last I checked we are suppose to ask questions, oh well you win some you lose some.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Whats up BRother D2, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Here the program I am going to give a go:

Monday
BB Rows-2x6 *May do some other type of row here*
Pullups-2x6
DB Rows-2x6
Close Grip Chins-2x6
Shrugs-2x8

Weds
Incline-2x6
Close Grip Bench-2x6 (probably will sub Db Bench for it).
Dips-1x6
Shoulder Press-2x6
Side Raises-2x10
Bent over laterals-2x10

Friday
Squats-3x6
Lunges-2x6
SLDL-3x6
Hypers-2x6

There we have it short and simple, but all weights will be heavy as always.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good to me D. I like the push pull legs split.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice simple and wont overdo it, thats what I like.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

I like it, Love the simplicity of the w/o, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Archie, simple will beat complicated most of the time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Archie, simple will beat complicated most of the time.



Every time in my book, I'm TOO simple minded to do otherwise!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, if you don't like the bb row, what about a bo reverse db flye?  (Yeah, probably a better name for that, but it escapes me...)


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

I got em in there as bent over laterals. I am thinking some heavy cable rows.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Well there you go...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you ever tried Face Pulls???


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes I have I like em, i never gave them a thought.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Well come to think about it Archie I need a horizontal movement rather than a vertical one.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Here the program I am going to give a go:
> 
> Monday
> BB Rows-2x6 Horizontal
> ...



  Did you plan it to be that way?  Or was that purely accident?  Either way, its a good balance.

I assume you are going for maximum strength vs. size.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well come to think about it Archie I need a horizontal movement rather than a vertical one.



  Glad I could help!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Did plan it that way, however Stewart helped me with it. I simply wanna keep strength. I am trying to cut weight and I am trying to maintain strength!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Almost forgot. Today I did for cardio:

Some more Tae Bo!!! It was funny I had my 2 little girls doing it with me. My oldest actually tried it, but got bored with it. My youngest (whos 1 1/2) sat there and starred in amazment for the whole 25 minutes. It was cute.

I also did a little circuit. 3 times through.
Situps-20
Pushups-20
Squats-20
Jumping Jacks-50

10 Minutes of stretching.

hey guys I need to improve my flexibility, any ideas other than day to day stretching?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> hey guys I need to improve my flexibility, any ideas other than day to day stretching?


This site has some great info : Developing flexibility


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Here the program I am going to give a go:
> 
> Monday
> BB Rows-2x6 *May do some other type of row here*
> ...


 
if you are gonna sub in db bench, I would replace the inclines with it instead...the close grip bench is there as your primary tricep exercise, and you don't want to skimp on that.

the reason I like doing it as a 4 day split is that with the exception of legs, you are in a way hitting bodyparts twice a week instead of once, which I still feel is superior.

for example, I used close grip chins as a bicep move, which also uses your back, then you have the back day, which also used bis a lot.  Same with chest day and shoulders/tricep day.

But of course, in the end, it's all your call


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

damn, cutting again?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

D i bet your bench will go up 20 pounds when you come back to westside after your done cutting.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

30 minutes treadmill, running, jogging, and walking. Also 15 mintues of Tae-bo, was suppose to do 20 but the daughters were having none of it. 

*BMU* Thanks alot, I will check it out.

*Stew* I will add Db for inclines in that case. However I am going to up the first 3 lifts on each day to 3 sets with the exception of Friday. But its still up in the air I got all night to decide.

*Fufu* Yeah I know. It sucks, but I am on day 5 and I am doing fine. I dont even have any cravings and havent had for 3 days. I am not sure why, but whenever I get into this zone like I am right now I do very well.

*Brutus* Damn I hope so because I dont want to lose much strength.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I got a pm from DOMS wants me to try his routine with him. I am going to give it a shot:

Here the routine for those who live under a rock:

*Upper Strength*
DB Bench
OH DB Press
T-Bar Rows
Yates Rows or Pullups

*Lower Strength*
Front Squat
BB Hack Squat
DB Side Lunge
Zercher Good Mornings

*Upper Core*
T-Push Ups
Unsupported DB Rows
Saxon Side Bends
Unilateral Bench

*Lower Core*
DB Snatch
Romian Deadlift
OH Squats
Pistol

Sounds interesting to me. Fuckin core days are going to be a bitch, but I think they may help my flexibility as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome, Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2007)

Tell DOMS to take that workout and shove it up his racist ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually, I want to know what the upper/lower core shit is.  Seems interesting!

Unsupported rows?  I think I can understand.  But the rest?  T Push ups?   x 100!


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you know what T-Pushups are?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2007)

I think....maybe...no.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me find them real quick.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/archive/articles_training-economy.htm

Down torwards the bottom.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do you know what T-Pushups are?



About a third down the page.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I know what they were DOMS I was posing the question to Akira.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/archive/articles_training-economy.htm
> 
> Down torwards the bottom.





I'm getting slow in my old age.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I am only 25 and sometimes I think the same as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Wait till you HIT 37, talk about, um,wait, what where we talkin about, LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

wow you 20 years older than me!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> wow you 20 years older than me!



 Thanks!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

Gosh Archie, you're only three years older than me...course, I look a lot younger....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Gosh Archie, you're only three years older than me...course, I look a lot younger....


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know what they were DOMS I was posing the question to Akira.





Ive seen them before.  Never done them and that wasnt what I was thinking...

Be a cool little trick.  Have you ever tried them?  BW?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Wait till you HIT 37, talk about, um,wait, what where we talkin about, LOL!!!


Wait until you are 50!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wait until you are 50!



Are you a grandpa?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I got a pm from DOMS wants me to try his routine with him. I am going to give it a shot:
> 
> Here the routine for those who live under a rock:
> 
> ...


this is actually a derivative of Fortified Iron's Program. u might want to look that up too. its got a systematic progression thing also in it. if u want the link, let me know.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Are you a grandpa?


Not yet .  My kids are both 14, so hopefully that is a long ways off.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Akira-Yes I have tried them bw and weighted. 
Andalite-Yeah post it, I want to learn about everything there is to know.

So yesterday I did Upper Strength

*BB Bench*
265x4
275x3 *WTF!!!
270x4
265x4
*Through in an extra set.

*OH Press*
205x4
215x4
225x4!! *PR*
*So someone explain to me why I got vertical press that much, but the horizontal press is going down?

*Cable Rows*
255x4
260x4
265x4

*Pullups*
bw+45x4
bw+60x4
bw+70x4
*Havent did these in a long time, atleast next time I will know where to start.

*Alternating Curls*
65x4

*Cable Crunches*
90x10 (3 sets)

Workout time-40 minutes

I like this part of the workout, decided to change T-bar rows to cable rows, because I simply dont get much out of T-bar rows whenever I dont have a machine to do em. Cant wait till core days.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

pullups


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

As many know my pullups are very strong along with my pulling in general. I never do weighted pullups, but I had to do only 4 reps, so there we have it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Andalite said:


> this is actually a derivative of Fortified Iron's Program



That's pretty funny, because I just made this shit up.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> So someone explain to me why I got vertical press that much, but the horizontal press is going down?



I'm sure it comes down to the different muscles that are used, but I don't have enough knowledge about that to make a call.  

Try asking this in Training. I'm sure that P-funk can answer it.  I'd be interested in learning the reason.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Will do, because it doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, and I'm really looking forward to you doing the Core days, as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> As many know my pullups are very strong along with my pulling in general. I never do weighted pullups, but I had to do only 4 reps, so there we have it.



Do some more D that shit's impressive!


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Brutus. I hate pullups. They are just so damned hard and sometimes I get so damned lazy. As far as doing alot of reps with it, I really cant. I betcha I could only get about 18 bw reps. But I am not a rep guy, haha.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

DoubleD said:
			
		

> Andalite-Yeah post it, I want to learn about everything there is to know.



ok here u go then buddy:



			
				Fortified Iron said:
			
		

> *Hypertrophy Program!! YAY for NO ISOLATION! *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> Feedback has been really good w/ this program as of late. I keep getting a ton of pm's and messages asking to help people design a program. Neways, I posted a similar thing on the BFT thread. That was adviced for a past individual who was looking for a change in program. This program is great for the *upper level beginner and intermediate lifter!*
> ...




------x-----

the entire thread is out here: http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7586

a lot of the big guys (like you) whom i talk to online helped me design my version of this same routine. the reason i modified it is because i dont like all the exercise choices. so this is what _I_ got for myself:

Upper Day 1:
- Flat Bench Press
- Pendlay Rows
- Military Press (standing)
- Lat Pull Downs

Lower Day 1:
- Olympic  Squats
- SLDLs
- Hammer Strength Leg Press
- Barbell Shrugs

Upper Day 2:
- Incline Bench
- Hammer Strength Rows
- Hammer Strength Bench Press
- Cable Rows

Lower Day 2:
- Low box Squats
- Goodmorning
- Reverse Hyper
- Dumbell Shrugs


actually, if u read that thread thoroughly u will see Lyle's recommendations on this and they are similar to my modifcations..


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I dont see any core work on that routine however.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

do u mean  abs? i think lyle and FI both mention doing abs during ur lower workout....and reverse hypers falls into the lower back category.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Well if you look at my workout I posted really closely you will see that 2 of the days really involve core lifts. Not so much abs in general, but things that require the core to be worked along with the muscles at hand.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

It looks pretty good.

I agree with lyle on the pushing and pulling ratio that was in the FI's original post (which it looks like you changed day 2 around to something else.  I would put in a vertical pull movement in there instead of the hammer strength rows).

I also agree with lyle on the first exercises doing some heavier work and the secondary exercises doing more metabolic type work.  That is something that I have been advocating for awhile.  It doesn't mean that you can't do it like that though.  The current program I do is the same intensity each day.  Either way though.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

im dumb. i dont quite know what u mean by core. however, i listed the above routine as a simple guideline. if u want u can do ur program and simply periodize it using the set-rep scheme mentioned above.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I would put in a vertical pull movement in there instead of the hammer strength rows).



oh sorry...i meant to add in thick bar lat pull downs.....my bad.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey P I am currently cutting do you think I should use the 8x3 on my final week or leave it 3-4x4 the whole time? My routine I am doing is right up there at the top I believe if not theres then it is on the last page.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

Great pull-ups there DoubleD! LOL - I can only do about 4 with just my bodyweight!
Hows the cut going so far? Also are you going to do / post some measurments that you can also gauge your progress by?


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Well not so much Tom. I havent done any measurements yet. I can tell by the mirror and thats cool with me. Things are going excellent so far. Hell for the past 4 days I havent even been hungry at all! Now if thats not awesome nothing is!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey P I am currently cutting do you think I should use the 8x3 on my final week or leave it 3-4x4 the whole time? My routine I am doing is right up there at the top I believe if not theres then it is on the last page.



what do you mean by keep it 3-4 x 4 the whole time?  Are you doing that on every exercise?  I don't see your program, that is why I am asking.

How long do you plan to stay at that intensity?


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Heres the program. The same as DOMS. He wanted me to give er a try and I figured it looked good to me. 

Upper Strength
DB Bench
OH DB Press
T-Bar Rows
Yates Rows or Pullups

Lower Strength
Front Squat
BB Hack Squat
DB Side Lunge
Zercher Good Mornings

Upper Core
T-Push Ups
Unsupported DB Rows
Saxon Side Bends
Unilateral Bench

Lower Core
DB Snatch
Romian Deadlift
OH Squats
Pistol


I mean that as far as the strength days. Normally I wanted to shoot for a 6-7rm. Simply because its only 2 days of lifting very heavy. What do you think about that?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

okay, that is not a program.  All I see is a training split and exercises.

What are the sets, reps, rest intervals?  Is there specifc rep tempo's to be followed.  And finally, how are you progressing those variables?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

^^^ thats why i suggested FI's program. but i see where ur getting at.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry P your right. I am at work and was in the process of doing one thing while another. Heres my sets and reps for core days:

Really no tempo, just more like very controlled on core days and on strength days 1 down/slight pause/ explode up.

week1- 3 sets x 8 reps@90sec rest
week2- 3 sets x 9 reps@90sec rest
week3- 4 sets x 9 reps@90sec rest
week4- 4 sets x 9 reps@75sec rest

As far as strength days go I was simply going to go by how I felt. Normally doing 3x4 on all strength lifts at 2 mins RI. However I thought about going something like

Wk1-3x4 @2mins RI
Wk2-4x4 @2 mins RI
Wk3-5x3@2.5mins RI
Wk4-5x4 @ 3mins RI

Horrible, ok, good?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sorry P your right. I am at work and was in the process of doing one thing while another. Heres my sets and reps for core days:
> 
> Really no tempo, just more like very controlled on core days and on strength days 1 down/slight pause/ explode up.
> 
> ...





It depends on what you are going for.

Training is phasic.  You want to have certain goals for certain phases and then the program writes itself.

If you look at FI's program, it is very linear.  It starts with higher volume and lower intensity and progresses over several weeks.

So, your goal is fat loss.  How are you going to achieve that with the loading you have up there?  Would you be better off doing some metabollic work everyday instead of breaking it up over days?

What were you doing with regard to loading prior to this.

That is the problem with 4 week blocks for most people.  They think, okay every 4 weeks I change things around as far as exercises go.  But, they fail to look at the other variables as far as loading and they just keep training at the same intensity and doing the same old thing.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Makes sense P. Before I was doing westside. Training 3-4 days a week doing 1rm's and such. 

What do you have in mind? My goals are maintain strength, become more flexible, achieve better balance, and strengthen my core. All while losing bf.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Makes sense P. Before I was doing westside. Training 3-4 days a week doing 1rm's and such.
> 
> What do you have in mind? My goals are maintain strength, become more flexible, achieve better balance, and strengthen my core. All while losing bf.



okay, you were doing westside and hitting 1rm's.  Now you want to start a program with heavy 4's.  Why not back off for a week and give yourself a break.

Then think about moving to something that allows you to maintain your strength and get far off your body.

Maybe something like having one strength exercise to start the workout and then having more metabolic work to finish the workout.  There are a lot of ways you can do it.  You have to find something that works best for you.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Explain metabolic work. Things like burpees and such?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Explain metabolic work. Things like burpees and such?



Or just higher rep work.

For example:

*tension work*
bench press- 3 x 5
cable row- 3 x 5
*
metabolic work*
chin up- 3 x 10-12
overhead DB press- 3 x 10-12
Db curls- 3 x 12-15


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Or just higher rep work.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


so then sir, would u recommend a starting strength model along with accessory/metabolic lifts like the one's u have suggested???


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it possible to run that style on strength days and leave the core days as it were? I know its my program and all, but I would figure that would work well. And I assume right there you are referring to strength days.

Damn P, you are always schooling someone. Nomrally not me, but in this case teach me the way master P.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

i am refering to both of the days.  You would then switch around the movements and perform the other lifts in a similar maner.

horizontal work for strength
vertical work metabolic

next workout:

vertical work metabolic
horizontal strength



That is just an idea.  I am not saying you should do anything.  You could do what you had written down.  I am just offering another idea.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Andalite said:


> so then sir, would u recommend a starting strength model along with accessory/metabolic lifts like the one's u have suggested???



are we talking about just a 'strength' or are we talking about lowering BF, where we would want to do some metabolic work?


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Its a pretty good idea. Thanks for opening my eyes to that. I think it would be good to incorporate.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> are we talking about just a 'strength' or are we talking about lowering BF, where we would want to do some metabolic work?



no no...i am referring to Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength for Beginners Program....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Andalite said:


> no no...i am referring to Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength for Beginners Program....



that is a great program!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Damn P, you are always schooling someone. Nomrally not me, but in this case teach me the way master P.*

 

Sorry to butt in- I just had to laugh at this because it is so true. P is a detail man, that's why he is so good at what he does, it's like he has extrasensory perception when it comes to putting together programs.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I do agree. He is very good. I normally think I do very well at programs, however P is a expert at it so whenever he speaks I sit back and take notes.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> that is a great program!



i love its principles. have u read his latest book Practical Programming?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i love its principles. have u read his latest book Practical Programming?



It is on the list!  Haven't read it yet.

I like his stuff because it is simple and to the point.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do agree. He is very good. I normally think I do very well at programs, however P is a expert at it so whenever he speaks I sit back and take notes.



honestly, i am not an expert at anything.  it is just easy to be on the outside looking in and know what someone should be doing.  Trust me, it is hard for me to write a program for myself because I have a hard time analyzing what is going on.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> It is on the list!  Haven't read it yet.
> 
> I like his stuff because it is simple and to the point.



definitely buy the book sir. honestly: it is BEYOND fantastic. trust me: at the age of 18 i thought i knew more than most ppl (because i read a lot) but after that book i know how much i DIDNT know before....wow....the book is GREAT.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

Was'sup, D! any good bar stories? 
I'm getting bored at home...I may have to go back...unless I find the company of one...or several female companions...


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

No I have been on a cut for 8 days now and things are going well. I am giving up beer for a while now, which equals giving up the bar. Good luck at finding things to do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad things are goin well my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> No I have been on a cut for 8 days now and things are going well. I am giving up beer for a while now, which equals giving up the bar. Good luck at finding things to do.



Its ok D im sure you can find fights else where.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Haha, I am going to knock the shit out of my father in law if he dont keep his mouth shut. Hes constantly talkin bad about my wife. Its getting old and I think I will just end it soon.

Treadmill-30 minutes


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha, I am going to knock the shit out of my father in law if he dont keep his mouth shut. Hes constantly talkin bad about my wife. Its getting old and I think I will just end it soon.
> 
> Treadmill-30 minutes



LOL your wife is trouble......plz don't hurt me!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Well the story goes as follows. 

Whenever she was younger her dad used to tell her how worthless she was and things of that nature. Well whenever she was 12 seh convinced her mom to move out because he was a jackass to her as well. So they did. He would write my wife notes ( 12 years ago ) and they were death threats. She had a restraining order on him, but since its been dropped. He would sit outside their house and shoot his gun off and reb up his truck. Keep in mind this was 12 years ago. But hes still the same dumb fuck that he was then. So now hes been telling a person my wife works with how my wife is just a slave to me and yadda yadda yadda. Well its funny because he doesnt even come to our house, he has nothing to do with my kids, hes basically dead to us. Well until now! Eventually I will get my hands on him. I know its not the best thing to do, but enough to enough. Hes telling lies on me and my wife making us look like really huge pieces of trash. Something needs to be done and this is the way I am used to dealing with things.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Careful D you can get sued for everything you own by the jackass. He may carry a concealed weapon.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

He does, but I intend on getting to him before that. It maybe just anger speakin right now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> He does, but I intend on getting to him before that. It maybe just anger speakin right now?



Probably just think about your family. You can call the cops or hire a professional hitman ok jk on that one.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Ya I know, its so frustrating. Growing up thats always how I took care of my problems. I would just settle it. Sucks to be grown up, so many things that can be done to you at an older age!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya I know, its so frustrating. Growing up thats always how I took care of my problems. I would just settle it. Sucks to be grown up, so many things that can be done to you at an older age!



Just don't do anything you'll regret D. I'll still support you.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I am going to hear it from the older fellas on this one; Stewart, Trips, Archie, Burner, I am sure I will get into trouble for even thinking about this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am going to hear it from the *older *fellas on this one; Stewart, Trips, Archie, Burner, I am sure I will get into trouble for even thinking about this.



  Hey Stew, Arch and Burner.  You guys just got lumped in with me.  That means you are OLD.   

If they hadn't intended to give it to you before, you'll be sure to catch some flak now.  

No preaching from me, DD.  I think deep down you know what's right and wrong.  The fact that you're on here talking about it and not out doing something stupid tells me you'll do the right thing.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Your probably right Trips. I get so fed up with all of the bullshit with her family and if I could take them all to the octagon I would. But I dont think we would be wearing gloves and NO REF!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your probably right Trips. I get so fed up with all of the bullshit with her family and if I could take them all to the octagon I would. But I dont think we would be wearing gloves and NO REF!



You could make it offical and get a blind ref.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Arent all refs blind?!?!?!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Arent all refs blind?!?!?!



LOL blind,  dumb, and death.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Brother D2, sorry to hear about the trouble!!! I refuse to preach to you, like Brother Triple said you know whats right and wrong, however I personally would do "ANYTHING" to protect my family "IF" it came to something serious, however please be smart as you have a family to think about that does depend on you!!!

Okay, sorry for ramblin, just don't want nothin bad to come of this for You and Your Family!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Archie


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

dude: please be careful about your family. 

i don know if its my place to even give advice so im keeping shut on that, but please think things through and PROCRASTINATE before doing anything. and keep ur family in mind. PLEASE.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I know its an ego thing on my part and I will ger over it.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

^^^ ok that saved me the trouble of stepping out of line 

u should try meditating....i used to meditate a lot....when i was doing judo...now im so wasted


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not a hot head or anything, just take care of my problems in different ways than others. But I do know when to do it and when to not.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

^^^ ur the man...i wasnt suggesting mediating to curb ur anger. i was suggesting meditating to increase ur fierosity and channel that increased anger when u want to. not when it wants to. dont get me wrong....


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Gotcha. I think we will have a few people here who will argue that I am hot headed even though I claim not to be.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2007)

no bad words from me on this one, when family is involved, the rules go out the window as far as I'm concerned.

But in this case I would just be careful of him, he sounds like the type of person who might actually shoot you.  Hand to hand fighting, that is one thing, I would not be scared of anyone, but once the element of weapons comes into play, watch out


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Your right completely. I just have to take the time to get my head back and I will be ok. But if in any way that piece of shit says anything while I am there, I will break his face. He thinks hes a fighter, which is all better for me. Atleast then he would fight me and not back out of it after running his mouth. I will set back and see how it plays out, hopefully everything is over but if not just wish me well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

ALWAYS nothin but the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I know this. Thank you.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

best of luck


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Lets get away from this a bit. 

So I am going to do some lower work tommorow. I am up in the air I want to do lower core, but may just do lower strength. Any requests?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2007)

I know you said you wanted to drop this but I thought I would just mention - don't worry about who he runs his mouth to. Seriously though, anyone who believes *anything* that an ignorant drunk who use to write death threats to  his daughter and stand outside her house shooting a gun and revving up his truck is fucked themselves and their opinion of you and your family isn't worth it.
Sounds like a complete asshole who doesn't know how to let shit lie and can't move on in his life so he stays around to harass you and your wives. 
What a fuck job. 

anyways - I vote for lower core! You said you wanted to give it a shot, besides your always doing "strength" type stuff so this might be a good change of pace for ya!

Good luck DoubleD, and have an amazing workout you beast! Hit some fucking PR's!! WHOOT!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Lets get away from this a bit.
> 
> So I am going to do some lower work tommorow. I am up in the air I want to do lower core, but may just do lower strength. *Any requests*?


 
what are you a performer now??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2007)

Since your Squat PR is about 450'ish try doing a set of 20 reps with 275.   This should be challenging for you


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Since your Squat PR is about 450'ish try doing a set of 20 reps with 275. This should be challenging for you


 
YM and his damn 20 rep squats


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

20 reps hey? Son of a bitch I dont know about all of that nonsense. Haha.

Oh and Stewart I have been a performer for much of my life. Maybe you didnt know but, "I am a big deal"....hahaha

Thanks Lewie I appreciate it. Good words. 

I am thinking I may do a total body workout today and get to some of that other work whenever it warms up a bit and I can get into my garage and do work. The garage isnt insulated and it is vey cold in there so, for now I am just going to try to get 3 total body workouts in there this week involving some of that crazy ass core work.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

dam, brotha...I dunno what to tell you...as a man and a husband/father...you want to be the protector...but in today's world, as has been mentioned...this ass-bag may be able to bend the law to his whim and give you long trouble that you and your family don't need. 
Sounds like he's trying to get you into a physical altercation? OR I misread? Beat him mentally. Don't play his game. Play yours.
1) let it go..and ignore
2) if u can't...make sure the 'fights' on your terms
   - if it goes physical...make sure he's the one to start it and have witnesses...then have him booked on assault...then restraining order..and sue the shit out of him...make HIS life inbearable.

just a couple thoughts


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Very good thoughts and every point there you made I have thought about and seems like it is the path to go. 

Thank Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

I do what I can...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

My attention span slips on rep 5 lol.


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Brutus my westside article on the other forum got stickied.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Brutus my westside article on the other forum got stickied.



Congrats D!


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Not that big of a deal I suppose. But if something got stickied here, then ok. Atleast then I would feel like I posted something good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Brutus my westside article on the other forum got stickied.


I guess you are on your way to becoming an internet legend!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

I vote for a 20 repper, definatly!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey DD.  How's it going, bud.  Hopefully very well.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

*BMU* I sense sarcasim.

*Archie* Didnt do that, but tough low reps.

*BM* Things are well. On a cut and this is day 10. Been doing very well. No cheats or nothing. I have had one cheat meal and that was last Saturday. I plan on another one on Super bowl Sunday, but other than that going very well. Glad to see your hanging around.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

So yesterday I did the following

*Bench*
275x4
285x4
*Wasnt feeling this so I decided to go with my upper core and some lower stuff.

*T Pushups*
20x10
25x10
25x10
*These sure do burn the hell out of the shoulders!!!!! Oh and also my core was fried after this!

*Unsupported DB Rows*
80x10
90x10
90x10
*90's seem easy, but I felt like I was going to fall on my face the whole time.

*Saxon side Bends*
20x10 (3 sets)
*These are awesome! Would suggest these to anyone wanting to strengthen up their obliques!

*Unliateral Bench*
85x10 (3 Sets)
*These are very hard.

*Squat*
135x10 (2 sets)
350x3
405x3
435x3
440x3, failed on 4.
*Done!!!!!!!!

*Workout time* 50 minutes

Incredible workout, but I need to get something figured out. If I was going to just do core work its just not enough. I think I will combine core work with strength work and I will be set. I am also considering a week off to rest. Cardio 5 days a week, but no weights. Shall see though.

Also forgot
*Planks* 45 secsxmy daughters on my back. So weight is around 50lbs. I did 4 sets. Did these whenever I got home.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice work but where are the "clap pullups" ???


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Just commented on em in your journal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just commented on em in your journal



Next time try them first


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont think I could get past 3! Those are super hard. I dont get enough torque to get my fat ass in the air long enough. What do you weigh?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't believe you ended your workout with 440 squats! You must be insane.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I just felt like I had alot left. I had a hard time balancing it, my stomach was destroyed.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont think I could get past 3! Those are super hard. I dont get enough torque to get my fat ass in the air long enough. What do you weigh?



   This morning I was 187.   The lowest in a long time.   I range from 187 - 194.   I've been watching what I eat lately and doing much shorter RIs which gets my heart rate up


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good. Do you know any of your 1rm's? BTW thats about where I am trying to get right now. 190 or so.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incredible workout, but I need to get something figured out.



I don't know, man.  Upper Core day didn't involve a lot of weight, but it sure beat the hell out of me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work but where are the "clap pullups" ???



Clap *pullups*?  That could get painful...


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I am going to keep a few exercises, but add them with strength days. What do you think?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> *BMU* I sense sarcasim.


No no sarcasm.. I meant it. Rare that someones post gets sitckied.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha, I have 2 of them there now.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think I am going to keep a few exercises, but add them with strength days. What do you think?



You've gotta do what works for you!  

I get a lot out of Core days, but if you're not, it might be that your core is more developed that mine.  If so, you wouldn't have to do as much core work as me.  

I did notice that you didn't do any Dragon Flags.  You missed out on a great exercise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds good. Do you know any of your 1rm's? BTW thats about where I am trying to get right now. 190 or so.



I haven't maxed out in a while.   The last time I maxed out was a few months ago:

Weighted Chins BW +125 x 1
Trapbar Deads  475 x 1
Clean/Press 195 x 1
Clean/Press DB 100 x 1
DB Press 110 x 3
DB Row 130 x 20
SLDL 315 x 2
Pushups 55 



Good luck getting to 190 - where are you now ?


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are some mean numbers YM. Nice indeed. 

Doms-I will have to get some of those going on. I would like to do some cicuit training, any ideas. I have never did circuits, I may need some help setting this up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Clap *pullups*?  That could get painful...



They are not too bad....It takes a little practice though.   It beats your hands up pretty good.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Doms-I will have to get some of those going on. I would like to do some cicuit training, any ideas. I have never did circuits, I may need some help setting this up.



Sorry, pal, but I've never done circuit training.  Me no helpy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those are some mean numbers YM. Nice indeed.
> 
> Doms-I will have to get some of those going on. I would like to do some cicuit training, any ideas. I have never did circuits, I may need some help setting this up.



I have some good circuits for you.   I just and pasted some things from my journal.......just adjust the numbers as you see fit.

Treadmill circuit - 10 minutes TOTAL

1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 6.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 12.0
2 minutes at 4.0
*(2 minutes was lost somewhere between changing the settings)

============
(this is one of the hardest workouts I ever did)

Squats|Jump Rope Super-duper Set 
225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes (1 set - non stop)
225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes


SLDL
225 x 12| 100 Jump Ropes 
225 x 10| 100 Jump Ropes


1 legged Press
4 plates x 10 (each leg) | 100 Jump Ropes
4 plates x 10 (each leg) | 100 Jump Ropes

================

5 circuits of

5 Dumbell Snatch
5 Swings
10 Burpees

60 second RI (repeat)

=================
5 circuits of

10 Rope Turns
10 Burpees
10 Pushups
10 BW Squats

========
NON STOP -

Set/Step 1: 1 pullups/2 pushups/3 situps 
Set/Step 2: 2 pullups/4 pushups/6 situps 
Set/Step 3: 3 pullups/6 pushups/9 situps 
Set/Step 4: 4 pullups/8 pushups/12 situps 
Set/Step 5: 5 pullups/10 pushups/15 situps 
Set/Step 6: 6 pullups/12 pushups/18 situps 
Set/Step 7: 7 pullups/14 pushups/21 situps 
Set/Step 8: 8 pullups/16 pushups/24 situps 
Set/Step 9: 9 pullups/18 pushups/27 situps 

(it should take about 5 minutes to do)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> They are not too bad....It takes a little practice though.   It beats your hands up pretty good.



So, you do a pull-up, _let go of the bar_, clap your hands and then grab the bar again?

That sounds a bit uncontrolled.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Check Cowpimps journal....He is big on circuits too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, you do a pull-up, _let go of the bar_, clap your hands and then grab the bar again?
> 
> That sounds a bit uncontrolled.



Try 'em  .........the HARD PART is staying in control.   It's an explosive movement more than a strength movement.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll just workout on getting my regular pull-up numbers up.  Then I'll go for the crazy shit.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

So what would the days look like on what you ran on circuits. Now that shit looks tough!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> So what would the days look like on what you ran on circuits. Now that shit looks tough!



I normally do a circuit before I start my "heavier weights".   

Example:  workout 1

Treadmill Circuit then

Normally I only do two sets per movement
Squat
Chins
Chest Exercises
Row
Shoulder Exercise
Abs


Next workout:

Pullup/Pushup/Situp Circuit

then do "the real workout"

Deads
MP
Lunges
as so on.......


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

What exercises are you using for your chest, shoulders, and back on the first cicuit? 

And the second circuit what kinds of weights are you use for things like deads> I assume very light like 135?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> What exercises are you using for your chest, shoulders, and back on the first cicuit?
> 
> And the second circuit what kinds of weights are you use for things like deads> I assume very light like 135?



Chest might be DB Press
Shoulders would be standing DB Press
Back would be DB Row 

I tend to do sets between 5 - 12 reps depending on the weight.

The lightest I go on deads, SLDL and Trap bar deads are 225.   I go heavier on trapbar deads (425) - SLDL will be 225 or 275 sometimes 300 for low reps - Regulars or sumo deads will normally be 315.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's another one you might like.  I kept all RI's at 40 seconds (5 seconds less than last time). It was a quick workout - about 30-35 minutes. These short RIs are intense!

Pullups bw +45 x 5 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5
(40 second RI)
Pullups bw +45 x 4 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5
(40 second RI)
Pullups bw +45 x 3 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5

90 seconds in between exercises

Deadlifts
225 x 10
(40 second RI)
225 x 10
(40 second RI)
225 x 10

90 seconds in between exercises

Chinups x 10 (superset) Pushups x 25 
(40 second RI)
Chinups x 6 (superset) Pushups x 15 
(40 second RI)
Chinups x 5 (superset) Pushups x 15 

90 seconds in between exercises

Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 10 (superset) T-Bar Rows 2 plates x 12 
(40 second RI)
Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 8 (superset) T-Bar Rows 2 plates x 10 
(40 second RI)
Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 7 (superset) T-Bar Rows 2 plates x 8 

90 seconds in between exercises

Trunk Pulldowns
87 x 15
(40 second RI)
87 x 12
(40 second RI)
87 x 10

120 seconds in between exercises

Rowing
1 Minute Row
(20 second RI)
1 Minute Row
(20 second RI)
1 Minute Row


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I do like that one. 3 days a week I assume?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do like that one. 3 days a week I assume?



I hit the gym three days but everyday is something different.  Every WORKOUT is different.

I'm off to the gym now.   I'll keep an eye out in here.  I provide some feedback if you'd like.   Let me know how/if you like some of the ideas.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh ya I am definitly interested. I would like to add something to improve flexibility and balance as well.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Doms on a side note my damn core is very sore!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here's another one you might like. I kept all RI's at 40 seconds (5 seconds less than last time). It was a quick workout - about 30-35 minutes. These short RIs are intense!
> 
> Pullups bw +45 x 5 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5
> (40 second RI)
> ...


 
YM...all other things kept equal, have you found doing this type of routine on a consistent basis to do anything to "alter" your body composition in any ways?  I know this would be great for "conditioning", but I would hope that since you are doing this pretty much at the expense of strength, that you would get some other benefits.  Are your muscles fuller/harder after following this type of scheme than say, the heavy weight low rep route, or do you just get the advantage of conditioning?


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are my goals. 

*Drop bf. Want to weigh around 190 or so.
*Maintain most of my strength
*Become more flexible
*Become faster
*Increase vertical
*Just get into better areobic shape


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Here are my goals.
> 
> *Drop bf. Want to weigh around 190 or so.
> *Maintain most of my strength
> ...


 
so you want to have your cake and eat it too eh??


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

No if that were the case I would say I want to get stronger also. Now thats have our cake and eat it to......

But ya know whats the point of having cake if you cant eat it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> No if that were the case I would say I want to get stronger also. Now thats have our cake and eat it to......
> 
> *But ya know whats the point of having cake if you cant eat it*?


 
Ahhh words to live by, can be applied to a great many things in life....you might have a future in philosophy if the whole weight lifting thing doesn't work out for you


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Took many philosophy classes. I am very good at it and sense I am pretty sure theres no future in weight lifting other than a hobby I may have to look into it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

i think you and i need to keep to a set routine and stop with this changing things up crap, it is getting a bit rediculous, if you ask me.  I don't know what it is, I just can't stick with a plan, and apparently neither can you.  I know we talked about doing the same routine before, but maybe that's what we need to do.  same plan, same days, everything, just so we can keep on each other.

i have something in mind.  i think it might work well for you since you are cutting and all.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Lets hear it. I want to do something that does focus on flexibility though. Talk I am listening.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Lets hear it. I want to do something that does focus on flexibility though. Talk I am listening.


 
if you want flexibility, then stretch dammit!  I'm not quite sure how you would incorporate it into a program other than adding stretching at the end.  in fact, just stretch in random places, you would be surprised how well it works.  for example, every morning when I get out of the shower, I take my towel and hold it behind my back to stretch out my chest and shoulders.  I gotta tell you, I've been doing it a couple of months now, and I have had 0 shoulder issues since (knock on wood).  just stretch in your daily life.  I am sure you are sitting at a desk typing this stuff, just put your feet up and stretch your hammies out on the desk a couple times a day.  stuff like that.

now for a routine.  i kept the rep range at 6 for most exercises just to force you to lift heavy to keep strength levels up.  the shoulder stuff at the end is what I want to call "preventative maintenance work" for the shoulder capsule.  plus you will probably get some good hypertrophy out of that anyway.

day 1 Lower 1
Squats 3x6
Good Mornings 3x6
Glute Ham Raise 2x8
Hypers 2x10
Decline Crunches 2x8

day 3 Upper 1
Incline bench 2x6
Barbell rows (overhand grip) 2x6
Close Grip Bench 2x6
Chest Supported rows (underhand grip) 2x6
Pullups 2x6
Upright rows 2x110x max reps
Db shoulder press 2x50x max reps
Rear flies 2x40x max reps

day 5 Lower 2
Deadlifts 3x6
Lunges 2x8
Glute Ham raise 2x8
Hypers 2x10
Decline crunches 2x8

day 7 Upper 2
Decline bench  2x6
Barbell Rows (underhand grip) 2x6
Dips 2x6
Chest Suported Rows (Overhand grip) 2x6
Chinups 2x6
DB Upright Rows 2x50x max reps
Seated Overhead Press 2x135x max reps
Rear flies (alt grip) 2x40x max reps

Lift close to, but do not go to failure PLEASE!  Stop a rep or 2 short on everything!  Lift heavy!  If you are cutting, I would rather see you do 300 x 4 on bench as opposed to 225 x 12, I just don't see the point.  You can condition yourself by doing GPP on off days if you like.  I never use my weight training for cardio purposes.  weight training is to build muscle, run around the block on your off day if you want to get "fit".   YM does some amazing workouts, and can probably run circles around my ass, but I think you are like me in that you like being as strong as you can be, and his workouts just don't work well with that goal.  Do some sprint work on off days if you want to, 15 minutes or so, and when the spring and summer comes, just do more stuff outside and be more active in general, that will help with BF levels a bit


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Whats with the max reps at the end of the 2 upper days?

Also instead of glute ham raises I need to do something else I dont have a machine for that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats with the max reps at the end of the 2 upper days?
> 
> Also instead of glute ham raises I need to do something else I dont have a machine for that.


 
Well, those weights are numbers that are for me, I forgot to edit that, I just picked weights that were light, yet still challenging for me, and you just rep them out for as many reps as you can on each set.  There are no goals there, no goal to add reps or weight, just do whatever you can on any given day.  it is there to build up the shoulder joint to help with the other heavier exercises.

Can you do leg curls?  If not, and your lower back can handle it, do SLDLs.  I know I can't handle SLDLs twice a week plus regular deads, so I took it out.  OR, do DB RDLs with one leg at a time....that way you can still get a similar workout to glute ham raises without frying your back


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I want to incorporate some of those core lifts, but I dont think they are enough to get any strength out of like T-pushups, I think I could do them at the end of the workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

you can do whatever you like, but I just have a feeling that all that "core" stuff is like the flavor of the week for you, and you will just go back to something else, most probably Westside by next week.  I can spot someone like me from a mile away.  You read about someone else's ideas or program and it sounds cool and you try it maybe once or twice or even a week, then just go and do something else.

that is why i suggested doing something together that way we *might* potentially have a chance to stick with it., but then again, probably not, so who knows.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2007)

Phew I'm far behind in this journal!

I love Saxon side bends as well .. been a while since I've done any though. Did you ever try those Landmines after you found out what they were?

Also about the Glute Ham Raise .. do you have a Pulldown machine? You can use that or even a seated calf machine, that's what I do. Just face the opposite way and seat the seat to lock your ankles/calves in place..


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> .  I never use my weight training for cardio purposes.  weight training is to build muscle, run around the block on your off day if you want to get "fit".



I think using weights for circuits is a fun and effective way to train conditioning.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D, you got a new job I saw in CP's journal?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> YM...all other things kept equal, have you found doing this type of routine on a consistent basis to do anything to "alter" your body composition in any ways?  I know this would be great for "conditioning", but I would hope that since you are doing this pretty much at the expense of strength, that you would get some other benefits.  Are your muscles fuller/harder after following this type of scheme than say, the heavy weight low rep route, or do you just get the advantage of conditioning?



For me body composition has more to do with my diet than my training.  Honestly my body hasn't changed much from an appearance standpoint but at 36 I never thought I would be able to do a chinup with 125lbs on my waist or deadlift 400lbs for 10 reps and still outrun 21 year olds on the football field and knock over 220 lbs guys on the basketball court (that's legal in streetball..haha).   My training is geared more for competitive sports.   To me - there is no sense being able to bench 400 lbs if I can't run for a mile or lift myself and my family to safety in the event of an emergency.   I train for "functional strength".     As long as my waist stays under 35", my arms stay over 16", I have a 10" drop in my sport coat and have some meat on my legs - I'm happy.   Plus I don't get bored with benching every Monday, Back and Bis on Tuesday,  Legs on Thursday and Shoulders on Friday.    Just my 2 cents on why I train the way I do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> if you want flexibility, then stretch dammit!  I'm not quite sure how you would incorporate it into a program other than adding stretching at the end.  in fact, just stretch in random places, you would be surprised how well it works.  for example, every morning when I get out of the shower, I take my towel and hold it behind my back to stretch out my chest and shoulders.  I gotta tell you, I've been doing it a couple of months now, and I have had 0 shoulder issues since (knock on wood).  just stretch in your daily life.  I am sure you are sitting at a desk typing this stuff, just put your feet up and stretch your hammies out on the desk a couple times a day.  stuff like that.
> 
> now for a routine.  i kept the rep range at 6 for most exercises just to force you to lift heavy to keep strength levels up.  the shoulder stuff at the end is what I want to call "preventative maintenance work" for the shoulder capsule.  plus you will probably get some good hypertrophy out of that anyway.
> 
> ...



I like your new program.   I would just throw in some supersetting workout or a fullbody circuit program once every five workouts to keep things interesting and maintain some level of "fitness".


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like your new program.   I would just throw in some supersetting workout or a fullbody circuit program once every five workouts to keep things interesting and maintain some level of "fitness".



well, I gotta tell you, I went with short (er) rest periods today and I was huffing and puffing big time tonight.  Nothing quite in your league yet, but then again, you don't incline bench 275 yet either


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> well, I gotta tell you, I went with short (er) rest periods today and I was huffing and puffing big time tonight.  Nothing quite in your league yet, but then again, you don't incline bench 275 yet either



..........I'm glad you tried the "shorter" RIs - how long were they?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> For me body composition has more to do with my diet than my training.  Honestly my body hasn't changed much from an appearance standpoint but at 36 I never thought I would be able to do a chinup with 125lbs on my waist or deadlift 400lbs for 10 reps and still outrun 21 year olds on the football field and knock over 220 lbs guys on the basketball court (that's legal in streetball..haha).   My training is geared more for competitive sports.   To me - there is no sense being able to bench 400 lbs if I can't run for a mile or lift myself and my family to safety in the event of an emergency.   I train for "functional strength".     As long as my waist stays under 35", my arms stay over 16", I have a 10" drop in my sport coat and have some meat on my legs - I'm happy.   Plus I don't get bored with benching every Monday, Back and Bis on Tuesday,  Legs on Thursday and Shoulders on Friday.    Just my 2 cents on why I train the way I do.



Interesting points there....but I think it's possible to be able to bench 400 and still be able to run a mile, obviously a lot harder to do.  I, like you , adhere to that 10" rule and as long as the number is there, I don't care how big my waist is cause that goes with the territory.  there is no way, or at least not naturally, for a 32 year old to have a 50 inch chest and a 34 inch waist, so while my waist now is 37", my chest is 48", so I am happy with that.  I don't get the chance to play much sports, I played hockey up until 2 years ago, but hurt my groin and haven't played since.  I wanna try to get back into it in the spring, we'll see.  I am hoping once JR gets a little older, that I will be outside playing something with him every day, and that's gotta help a little bit.

And how does one distinguish functional strength anyway?  you can say the bench press isn't functional, but then again, how is a power clean functional?  when are you ever gonna pick something up off the floor and fling it up to your collar bones?  Deadlift, yes, I see the functionality obviously, but really, any compound movement can be functional I think.  I know that when I did play hockey, I was able to control the puck along the boards and with my free hand, take people and throw them down to the ice with one hand.  I attribute that to my lifting...squats for the leg drive to skate and plant myself in the crease and not be moved, various benching for pushing strength, and so on.

the only thing I can see as the differing factor for whether something can be labeled functional or not would be unilateral exercises...that can be said to be more functional than its bilateral counterpart, but otherwise, I don't think you need to do power clean super snatches off of blocks to be labeled as a functional exercise.

edit----curls are NOT functional


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> ..........I'm glad you tried the "shorter" RIs - how long were they?



I didn't really time them, but I know that on some sets I did do my usual 2 min between sets, and that felt like an eternity compared to some of my other sets, so it was probably around a minute or so.  big difference when you are still huffing from the last set!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Interesting points there....but I think it's possible to be able to bench 400 and still be able to run a mile, obviously a lot harder to do.  I, like you , adhere to that 10" rule and as long as the number is there, I don't care how big my waist is cause that goes with the territory.  there is no way, or at least not naturally, for a 32 year old to have a 50 inch chest and a 34 inch waist, so while my waist now is 37", my chest is 48", so I am happy with that.  I don't get the chance to play much sports, I played hockey up until 2 years ago, but hurt my groin and haven't played since.  I wanna try to get back into it in the spring, we'll see.  I am hoping once JR gets a little older, that I will be outside playing something with him every day, and that's gotta help a little bit.
> 
> And how does one distinguish functional strength anyway?  you can say the bench press isn't functional, but then again, how is a power clean functional?  when are you ever gonna pick something up off the floor and fling it up to your collar bones?  Deadlift, yes, I see the functionality obviously, but really, any compound movement can be functional I think.  I know that when I did play hockey, I was able to control the puck along the boards and with my free hand, take people and throw them down to the ice with one hand.  I attribute that to my lifting...squats for the leg drive to skate and plant myself in the crease and not be moved, various benching for pushing strength, and so on.
> 
> ...



By functional I mean to improve my strength is other areas of my life such as - sports, protecting my family, moving/fixing things around the house - you never know - I may need to clean and press some young punk that wants to go out with my daughter.   THAT is functional....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I didn't really time them, but I know that on some sets I did do my usual 2 min between sets, and that felt like an eternity compared to some of my other sets, so it was probably around a minute or so.  big difference when you are still huffing from the last set!



 That's right.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> By functional I mean to improve my strength is other areas of my life such as - sports, protecting my family, moving/fixing things around the house - you never know - *I may need to clean and press some young punk that wants to go out with my daughter.   THAT is functional.*...



That is badass


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2007)

We're going to need Cliff notes for this journal to be able to keep up with all the posts and also lead a normal life.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> We're going to need Cliff notes for this journal to be able to keep up with all the posts and also lead a normal life.



Who here is "normal" ??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic w/o my Friend, HUGE Squats!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Damn guys now there is a shit load of posts here that I have missed out on. I am a very athletic guy and I still play basketball, baseball, (obviously) softball, run for distance, oh and fight as everyone knows I love to fight, but it needs to stop so I am more torwards the other sports, he he. I would like to work with both of you to try and throw something out there. Stew the progam you got there looks fine to me, however I am wanting more of what YM is talking about. I may kick myself right in the ass in the end, but I really want to get into the best condition I can possibly do. But heres the question YM; can I maintain strength circuit training while cutting? I know I would simply like to try something new now and again. And something P-Funk said to me a few weeks ago; "are you ever going to do a pl'ing meet?" I thought no, he said "So then I dont see the point in training like a pl'er". Not the exact quote, but you know what I mean. I want to be able to sprint and not look for the oxygen tank. I want to be able to be the last guy to run out of energy this year at the state touny. We normally play like 15 games in 2 days and some guys cant hardly pick up their bat, and I dont want to be that guy!! Here may be the biggest question; I am a very powerful hitter and I dont want to lose that, but I do want to add to that. Do you think that functional strength will attribute to that? I have a few more days until my next workout because I am taking some extra days off since its so damned cold and I have been worn out. So we have time just need to get Stew and YM to contribute to this debate and figure something out in the end. 

*Tom*-I never did try those landmines, hell I cant even remember what they are, haha. Hows the health issues going? Dude your to young for anything like that! Hell I am to young for anything like that! Best of luck to ya!

*Fufu*-I havent gotten a new job yet. I am losing the one I got in like 3 months. I am waiting for my stuff to get certified NASM to try and land me a personal training job. We shall see though. Wish me luck.

*Archie* Thanks

If theres anyone else I left out I am sorry, this journal has gotten long since I have been here. Oh had cheat meal last night and it was fantastic!! Pizza!!! Oh well back to the grind today. I am doing fuckin awesome on this cut. I can see changes already and I am loving it. 

On another note my babies are throwing up all over the place, urgh!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck man, you will make a good trainer. Maybe you could get a free gym membership.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Fufu, I know I will definitly make a program for them and stick with it for a while, haha. God knows I dont!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

i don't know man, I don't think you can have both, I tend to think it's one or the other.  Another thing to consider is that, while you may want to try more circuit stuff and short RIs and stuff like that, I don't think that is going to work very well with cutting.  I tend to think you will be exhausted all the time, and it will not work for very long.

You seem to want to be super strong, yet be super super fit, and I just don't know if it is possible, unless you are an elite athlete and have all day to devote to training and recovery, which most of us do not.  

I liked your reference to the "are you ever gonna compete" thing.  Part of me wants to definitely, but I just don't know when.  the other part of me wants to get back into hockey, now, if that happens, I am sure all the heavy DLing and squatting is gonna take a toll on my performance.  PLers just lift and eat, they generally don't do other things.  That is a sport in itself.

I just don't know what to tell you since I don't even know what the hell I want or should be doing!

Maybe we can do a happy medium type thing, where we keep pounding away at our base of strength by doing DLs and stuff like that, yet do more circuit/conditioning stuff for the upper body?

I am trying to look at pro hockey players and what they are like.  Generally, with few exceptions, they aren't massive ripped guys.  Generally they are slender ripped guys, ripped from all the skating and exercise they do, not massive ripped like a bodybuilder.  They do have HUGE legs, probably a combination of the skating and lots of leg work as that is their base of power.  Everything comes from the legs.  I have never seen a hockey player with a HUGE upper body.

That being said, heres what we need:
1.  squat at least twice per week
2.  DL at least once per week
3.  unilateral leg exercise at least twice per week
4.  upper body superset/circuit work.

I am not big on "cardio", so I would let my weights do the conditioning work.

I have to go to lunch now, but when I get back I will try to put something together


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Ya throw something together and then we can see what YM says and then go from there. Get some T-pushups and saxon side bends in there. They are a bitch, but a great lift.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> By functional I mean to improve my strength is other areas of my life such as - sports, protecting my family, moving/fixing things around the house - you never know - I may need to clean and press some young punk that wants to go out with my daughter.   THAT is functional....



How old is she?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Youd make an excellent trainer D unless the guy was looking to be skinny and avoid fights then you would be almost useless.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

I feel useless anymore. I dont feel big right now and I feel kinda blah about things right now. I think this week off is much needed.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I feel useless anymore. I dont feel big right now and I feel kinda blah about things right now. I think this week off is much needed.



Hah!  Youre taking a week off too huh?  My week off is kinda....different.  I dont have a HUGE calling from the gym yet.  I usually get it after 2 days of skipping.  Today its a bit more though...


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

I hate these weeks off, but I know I need em. Sometimes just gotta do it. Its been 6 weeks since my last one and I am due. So you wanna get in on the mix? I am looking for a program that will not only keep my strength, but using lifts that help with atheltics. I want to do some kind of circuit training. Throw some supersets in now and then. What do you think?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I hate these weeks off, but I know I need em. Sometimes just gotta do it. Its been 6 weeks since my last one and I am due. So you wanna get in on the mix? I am looking for a program that will not only keep my strength, but using lifts that help with atheltics. I want to do some kind of circuit training. Throw some supersets in now and then. What do you think?



The truth is guys we are addicted. Hell if i had my way every day would be training twice a day.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Not me...haha. I just feel worthless whenever I dont get 3-4 days in. One day I will stop all together!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya throw something together and then we can see what YM says and then go from there. Get some T-pushups and saxon side bends in there. They are a bitch, but a great lift.



I had a busy day....so I'm just getting on here.

So DD - you want to be the "best of the best" - Strong, powerful, fast and full of energy - fortunately you are in a good position considering you are only 25.   I'm sure you can train for strength and fitness.   You need to write out some goals THEN set up your program.   

For me 4-6 week goals work best.   I would only set up one goal per session.  

Example: Goal - Squat 500....train your squat as your main lift for those 4 - 6 weeks but still work your other movements.  Then your new Goal my be to do 70 pushups so you set your training around that new goal.   Alternate a strength and a conditioning goal every 4 - 6 weeks - this way you are focused on one MAIN GOAL but maintaining the other parts of your body and fitness program.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> How old is she?



Easy.........she's only 6 months.   That means I have to train for the next 25 years (at least).


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

So DD - you want to be the "best of the best" - Strong, powerful, fast and full of energy - fortunately you are in a good position considering you are only 25. I'm sure you can train for strength and fitness. You need to write out some goals THEN set up your program. 

For me 4-6 week goals work best. I would only set up one goal per session. 

Example: Goal - Squat 500....train your squat as your main lift for those 4 - 6 weeks but still work your other movements. Then your new Goal my be to do 70 pushups so you set your training around that new goal. Alternate a strength and a conditioning goal every 4 - 6 weeks - this way you are focused on one MAIN GOAL but maintaining the other parts of your body and fitness program.

Excellent points, yellowmoomba!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I had a busy day....so I'm just getting on here.
> 
> So DD - you want to be the "best of the best" - Strong, powerful, fast and full of energy - fortunately you are in a good position considering you are only 25. I'm sure you can train for strength and fitness. You need to write out some goals THEN set up your program.
> 
> ...


Great advice YM!  I need to do that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2007)

Alright .........let's see some results!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Easy.........she's only 6 months.   That means I have to train for the next 25 years (at least).



Wow after 25 years you'll probably have your beating up punk asses technique down.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am a very athletic guy  oh and fight as everyone knows I love to fight


ever thought about joining a dojo? boxing, kickboxing...get good...go for MMA? Yo will be in the ring with another thinking, trained fighter...in a controlled environment...and wearing some protective gear? I bet you'd do great at it...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I hate these weeks off, but I know I need em. Sometimes just gotta do it. Its been 6 weeks since my last one and I am due. So you wanna get in on the mix? I am looking for a program that will not only keep my strength, but using lifts that help with atheltics. I want to do some kind of circuit training. Throw some supersets in now and then. What do you think?


how about this? Keep your strength...but add in some interval training and just plain sprints? Look at olympic sprinters...VERY muscular...no fat.
have u seen this?
www.xvest.com
when I get my fat ass back on the black top....am gonna think about picking one of these up...so can run less distance...but not burn off any hard-gained muscle...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

Burner is really pushing the vest.  I think he's hoping one of us will buy it and hate it so he can borrow it.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats up guys sorry for just getting back to ya's. Family has been sick with the flu and I have been in the process of trying to get them to and from the doc and so on and so forth. 

*YM* I really dont think that I will actually be able to improve any of my lifts at this point for the simple fact that I am trying to cut some extra fat. However could it be that I would just try and push a weight at a quicker time each time? For instance. Instead of finishing a superset with bench and rows trying to get it done in 50 seconds try and get it done in 45 seconds? I maybe way off, just let me know. I still got until Monday to put something together.

*Burner* There are no martial arts things around here at all! Closest is like an hour or more away! And at 25 I dont want to do all the driving to just get into it. I would however like something like that. It has always been a great interest of mine. But at this point with gas as high as it is and my job going bye bye well its just not the best time. The sprints on the other hand I had been doing, but with the cold weather being around single digits you just wont see me outside. But soon I will get back to that. I have been on the treadmill however running on it a bit. I normally do a jog rather than sprints on it because it seems like it is kinda hard on it. But sprints will be back in the equation soon!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

You could try a fullbody program with alternating supersets? That'd improve conditioning, for sure.

Like, you'd come up with two or three fullbody workouts, choosing 3 lower and 3 upper exercises per session, and superset an upper and a lower together, but not the immediate kind of supersets - the ones where you basically just alternate exercises in the set.

I suppose you could have different goals for each day, like monday would be strength work, weds would be hypertrophy work, and on the friday you could use explosive power lifts instead of normal ones or something.

I dunno, just chucking a few ideas out there .


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Thats a pretty good idea. I am simply looking for something.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Its tough sometimes coming up with something that's new for you, but still matches your goals. Especially if your goals are the same as before, but your current program has stopped getting results. That annoys the crap out of me, lol.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Well goals this time is to get more of a metabolic workout in, but at the same time maintain as much strength as possible. Along with that become more flexible.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well goals this time is to get more of a metabolic workout in, but at the same time maintain as much strength as possible. Along with that become more flexible.



Pretty similar to me atm actually.

Supersetting upper + lower movements will definitely get a lot of metabolic activity in there i think, lol.

Thats another thing aswell, you could add a lot more comprehensive dynamic flexibility stuff into your circuit training sessions, since time isnt so much of an issue as when you're on the weights.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd do the dynamic felxibility stuff first of course. Run something like;

Day1 Strength
Bench
Superset
Rows

OH Press
SS w/
Pullups

Core work
Saxon side bends
SS w/
T-Pushups



That would be an example of strength day.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd do the dynamic felxibility stuff first of course. Run something like;
> 
> Day1 Strength
> Bench
> ...



Yeah Dynamic Flexibility comes first.

That's a good Upper day too, supersetting opposites is the way to go!

Also, how cool are we having a conversation in two different topics .


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I think I would much rather do 3 full body workouts however. And I guess I dont need to superset everything.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think I would much rather do 3 full body workouts however. And I guess I dont need to superset everything.



Yeah, the principle for that upper one is dead on though.

You could always do two supersets of upper/lower then one or two full body/core/accessory/explosive movements separately afterwards/before. Like (off the top of my head)- 

***

Cleans

Squats
SS
Single Arm Rows

Single Leg RDLs
SS
Overhead Press

Farmers Walks

***

Or something. The rep ranges and stuff will need some figuring too. Periodization and that like.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd have to throw some DB Bench in there somewhere. Or some workout throughout the week. Hum, I dislike OH Squats, I dont know if I am uncoordinated to do em or what? But I feel like I am going to fall over whenever I put my arms over my head!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd have to throw some DB Bench in there somewhere. Or some workout throughout the week. Hum, I dislike OH Squats, I dont know if I am uncoordinated to do em or what? But I feel like I am going to fall over whenever I put my arms over my head!



Well this was just an example. The good thing about this sorta workout is you could make a template for each day and just choose whatever exercises you felt like doing to keep it varied. I do that a lot nowadays.

But that could just be an example of one of the three days. Each day could probably focus on different things. Upper Strength/Lower Endurance; Lower Strength/Upper Endurance; Upper + Lower Hypertrophy...or something.

*Shrugs*

OH squats are really tough, im still not particularly strong on them. The most ive done is 88lbs x 3 or 4 reps. Any more than that and i just cant stabilize at all. It takes a while to get the form right, but i've def noticed benefits in my overall stability and strength. Your core really takes a beating.

DB bench is the shizzle, also .


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn right it is. So as of right now I think I am going to go back to the 

day1-total push

day2-total pull

day3-????

Of course 3 days a week.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

If you can handle the frequency, you could use day 3 as a combination of push/pull?

If not, maybe that could be circuit training + cardio day?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Heres what I got I will take some comments and maybe some changes;

I have 1 push day and 1 pull day and I will run this mon weds fri. And start back up where I left off on Mon each week.

*Total Push*
1-arm DB bench
SS W/
Bulgarian Squats

See Saw Standing OH Press
SS W/
Side to Side Lunges

Dips
Dropset

T-Pushups

Cable Crunches


*Day 2 Total Push*
Deadlift

Rows
SS W/
Zercher GM'ings

Pullups
SS W/
Hypers

Saxon Side Bends

Grip Work

Week 1 2-3x8 @ 120 ri
Week 2 2-3x10 @ 120 ri
Week 3 2-3x6 @ 150 ri
Week 4 3x5 @ 120 ri

SO......?????


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Of course dynamic warmups to start


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

The only thing i can see is that you dont have any bilateral lower pushing, or any unilateral lower pulling.

Other than that looks good, and looks pretty enjoyable too.

So youll be doing:

Push/Pull/Push - Week1
Pull/Push/Pull - Week 2

Repeat

?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

That is right. I am not to big on unilateral lower. My balance sucks ass. I may do some 1-legged squats, but those are fuckin tough. Any other ideas?
1-legged rdl?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Well all your lower pushing is Uni-lat?

Single leg rdls are awesome. It doesnt take that long to get into them, just use an adjustable bench set up as a seat as a bit of a balance aid if you need it. 

Is it possible to do one legged hypers? Or is that just asking for trouble, lol.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

It is actually. I could do those, I dont see why not? 

What kind of weight in lbs do you deal with 1-legged rdl's?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Lets try this instead as well

Week1-3x12 15rm @ 45 ri
Week2-6x3 5rm @ 75 ri
Week3-4x8 10rm @ 60 ri


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

About 60lbs for 4 reps for me, i think. Cowpimp does them too, but he uses a lot more weight because...well, he's him.

But yeah, one legged hypers would at least give you a uni-lateral lower pull to get on with. Ive never done them before, so i didnt know if one leg was possible .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Lets try this instead as well
> 
> Week1-3x12 15rm @ 45 ri
> Week2-6x3 5rm @ 75 ri
> Week3-4x8 10rm @ 60 ri



Looks good.

You could also try them on days instead of weeks, like monday, wed, fri. Depends on how you prefer it.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I think it is, but keep one leg close to the bench for stability. 

As far as my weight on those 1-leggers, probably wont be much for a while, but I want to give er a try and see what happens.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

If every total body workout was close to the same I would, but since they are divided into push pull I wont.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> If every total body workout was close to the same I would, but since they are divided into push pull I wont.



Yeah, theres various ways you can do things. Thats why i love periodization so much. I'd hate to be bored with a program. If you do something as often as we workout, you've gotta enjoy it.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I do sometimes, but sometimes its like FUCK I dont wanna go today. And the older I get the more I seem to say that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ever thought about joining a dojo? boxing, kickboxing...get good...go for MMA? Yo will be in the ring with another thinking, trained fighter...in a controlled environment...and wearing some protective gear? I bet you'd do great at it...



He probably has dreams about being paid to kick ass.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Whats up Brother D2, wish you where at a gym, mine has a Uni-Lateral Leg Press, talk about humbling, LOL!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 3, 2007)

If your trying to cut, maintain strength and do more metabolic work why don't you vary it more day to day then week to week? You could also begin each workout with a heavy compound movement .. Like - 


Day 1 -> 4 x 4-6 or 5x5 ... 1;30RI
Starting: ATG Squats ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
A1: BTN Military Press
A2: Single Leg DB RDL
B1: WG Lat Pulldown
B2: Decline DB Press
C1: +/- some accessory/core work
C2: +/- some accessory/core work

Day 2 -> 4 x 6-8 or 3x 8-12 ... 1:00RI
Starting: Bench press ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
A1:Leg Press
A2: Bent Over BB Rows
B1: DB Bulgarian Squats
B2: Side lateral Raises
C1: +/- some accessory/core work
C2: +/- some accessory/core work

Day 3 -> 3 x 12-15 or 2x 15-20 ... :45RI
Starting: Sumo DL ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
A1: Standing OH Press
A2: DB Reverse Lunges
B1: Straight Arm Pulldowns
B2: Seated Face Pull
C1: +/- some accessory/core work
C2: +/- some accessory/core work

Now you would combine that with a goo calorie/carb cyclic type diet. So starting the week on Day 1 you would have a refeed type day with higher calories and higher carbs hoping to maintain strength. Then as the week continues and you start doing more metabolic work as opposed to strength work you would decrease your carbs and calories accordingly, so then by the time Day 1 rolls around again you should be fairly depleted enough to ensure optimal results from your refeed day (from a physique viewpoint)

Now you also mentioned this


Double D said:


> However could it be that I would just try and push a weight at a quicker time each time? For instance. Instead of finishing a superset with bench and rows trying to get it done in 50 seconds try and get it done in 45 seconds? I maybe way off, just let me know. I still got until Monday to put something together



this would be more density type training .. trying to perform the same amount of work but in a quick time span. However you have it backwards. That 50 seconds that it takes you to PERFORM the exercises is the amount of work you are doing (tension on the muscles.). So you would then try and decrease your REST INTERVALS between sets. 
Like for instance .. lets say you you would do an exercsie for 3 sets at a tempo of 6 seconds with 1:30 rest interval between each set. You would then try and get 3 sets a tempo of 6 seconds with 1:15 rest interval between each set .. see your keeping the same amount of tension ( the tempo of 6 seconds) but decreasing the time of span it takes you to do the 3 sets.
You don't want to decrease the actual tempo of the exercise .. that would be more speed type work.


Anyways hope you family's getting better! My sister just got strep throat as well so I hear ya on the hospital thing.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

this thread is making me dizzy...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> this thread is making me dizzy...



*Spins Andalite around over and over again*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> this thread is making me dizzy...



Maybe they'll make this journal a sticky.  It's got almost every workout known to man in it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Maybe they'll make this journal a sticky.  It's got almost every workout known to man in it.



LOL.


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

*Tom* Thats not to bad. I dont prefer calorie cycling. I would much rather have a cheat meal every 4-6 days rather than a refeed day. This alows me to eat some pizza on a cheat day, rather than eating things like pancakes bagels and such. I have 1 more day to get something together, wish me luck. 

*Andalite* Its only getting started

*Trips* No shit, seems like I have lots of ideas and one day I will put the ultimate program together.

*Brutus* Kick ass for a living, well its a start.

On a side note I was puking all day yesterday, but feel fine today. I need to really get hydrated today! Todays a cheat DAY! Yeah I know a whole day rather than a meal. But I need to get some calories and carbs in me from yesterday because I kept zero down yesterday! So I really gotta get something going on for atleast a day. Then its strict dieting again tommorow. Besdies today is Super Bowl day. 

And piss on the Colts, I am so sick of everyone ruling the Bears out. While I live fairly close to both places I want the Bears to win because everyone wants to pick the Colts. Peyton Manning I hope he never wins one!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

I think we should all just agree that clean dieting always takes the day off for Superbowl.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Tom* Thats not to bad. I dont prefer calorie cycling. I would much rather have a cheat meal every 4-6 days rather than a refeed day. This alows me to eat some pizza on a cheat day, rather than eating things like pancakes bagels and such. I have 1 more day to get something together, wish me luck.
> 
> *Andalite* Its only getting started
> 
> ...



You rock D! Go bears.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:
			
		

> Its only getting started



*faints*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2007)

Where is the "ultimate workout"??


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where is the "ultimate workout"??



Somewhere in your journal, no doubt


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont think there is one ultimate workout in here. But if you put a few together ou may just get it.


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

I posted it earlier, but I dont think anyone commented on it. What do you guys think?

Heres what I got I will take some comments and maybe some changes;

I have 1 push day and 1 pull day and I will run this mon weds fri. And start back up where I left off on Mon each week.

Total Push
1-arm DB bench
SS W/
Bulgarian Squats

See Saw Standing OH Press
SS W/
Side to Side Lunges

Dips
Dropset

T-Pushups

Cable Crunches


Day 2 Total Push
Deadlift

Rows
SS W/
Zercher GM'ings

Pullups
SS W/
Hypers

Saxon Side Bends

Grip Work

Week 1 2-3x8 @ 90 ri
Week 2 2-3x10 @ 75 ri
Week 3 2-3x6 @ 120 ri
Week 4 3x5 @ 90 ri

SO......?????


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

That Day 2 is meant to read "total pull", right?

Looks good, though there are too many things I hate for me to really like it.  (Ok, it's just bulgarians, but I really hate them.    )


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Burner is really pushing the vest. I think he's hoping one of us will buy it and hate it so he can borrow it.


dam u! you've uncovered my fiendish plot! Curse you py! CURSE YOU!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Burner* There are no martial arts things around here at all! Closest is like an hour or more away! And at 25 I dont want to do all the driving to just get into it. I would however like something like that. It has always been a great interest of mine. But at this point with gas as high as it is and my job going bye bye well its just not the best time. The sprints on the other hand I had been doing, but with the cold weather being around single digits you just wont see me outside. But soon I will get back to that. I have been on the treadmill however running on it a bit. I normally do a jog rather than sprints on it because it seems like it is kinda hard on it. But sprints will be back in the equation soon!


really? Where do you live???? man..there are martial arts places all over the place here...almost as many as starbucks...now..if I knew how..I'd open a dojo WITH a Starbucks in it! 
But, that's too bad that it isn't available....be a great way to work out some weekly stress....
Hope your job situation works out...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the routine, Best Wishes to you on it my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Ya no kiddin burner me to. Only time will tell. If not unemplyment here I come.

Well guys going right now to bust ass on this workout. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Rock ON, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Well that didnt go so well. Damn that was very tough and I cut it short because my garage was 20 freakin degrees in there!!!

So what I did

Bench
225x10 (3 sets)
SS w/
Bulgarian Squats
80lbs db's (3 sets)

*Stopped there. I want to get a good workout in tommorow so I just stopped there. It was soooo cold so screw it. 

*STEW* So what do you want to do. I am going to keep my cardio and weights seperate!!! Damn I was outa breath the whole time. I will get my ass in better shape before I do that again!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, this cold streak sucks.  Horrible time for me to have my bike out of commission, since there is no way I'm going out running in single digit weather.

We've talked about this before, but you are in the midwest too, right?  Springfield, IL?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well that didnt go so well. Damn that was very tough and I cut it short because my garage was 20 freakin degrees in there!!!
> 
> So what I did
> 
> ...


 
Well, DD, as of now, I really want to work on the 5x5 program.  I am getting a little tired of trying to come up with some super special workout, and I figure the 5x5 is the simplest, yet probably one of the most effective ways to get strong.  A lot of reports state that people have done this program and have made increases in most of their measurements without gaining weight and dropping BF.  So I am sure you would do fine with it even in a caloric deficit.

the reasons why we failed this workout in the past is probably cause I was guilty of adding in exercises because I thought I knew what I was doing.  That is fine for the first couple of weeks when the weights aren't maximal, but when the third week rolls around, you burn out quickly..  This time around, all I am doing is this:
Monday:
Squats 5x5
Bench 1x5
Rows 1x5

Wednesday
Deadlifts 5x5
Overhead Press 5x5
Chins 5x5
crunches 3x10

Friday
Squats 1x5
Bench 5x5
rows 5x5

that's it...nothing extra, and I am hoping this will be the key to make it to the deload and the 3x3 phase.  I also used VERY conservative numbers for the weights.  I used something like 290x6 for squats for the spreadsheet.  I know I am pretty sure I could do something like 315x5 if I warmed up properly, but I am hoping this will help, besides, I suck at squats anyway, this might be a way to really get better at them.  If I make it through the program, at week 9, I would be doing:
squats 325 for 3x3, 342 for 1x3
bench 342 for 3x3, 360 for 1x3
chest supported rows 212 for 3x3, and 1x3 
deads 408 for 3x3
OH Press 205 for 3x3
chins bw+100 for 3x3
Now, I don't know about you, but I would gladly take those numbers anyday....it's just a matter of actually being able to make it and to pull through on the program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> there is no way I'm going out running in single digit weather.



That seems to be my comfort level as well.  It's OK in the teens as long as there is no wind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2007)

Back to the 5x5 Stew?  Good luck.  I'll be watching to see if the reduced load helps this time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well that didnt go so well. Damn that was very tough and I cut it short because my garage was 20 freakin degrees in there!!!



What about a space heater to give you at least a little bit of warmth?  20 degree weather is too cold to be lifting in.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 6, 2007)

working out i the cold? ... brrrr..


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

If I'm doing high rep squats/deadlifts i don't feel cold ,but anything else and it sucks. BTW i played hackysack for 25 minutes in 10 degree weather today.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

People still play hackysack?  Are you in Seattle?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> People still play hackysack?  Are you in Seattle?



Maryland LOL.


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe 2day will be a total body workout and start 5x5 Mon.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2007)

so you're gonna do the 5x5?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I believe 2day will be a total body workout and start 5x5 Mon.



Good Stuff my Friend, you know I'll be along!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Well today I did more of a bodybuilding routine. I loved it. I havent did something like this in a very long time! I think I will run something like this for a while. The 5x5 is not in the cards right now. Lifting heavy will take a back seat for a little while.

*Dynamic Warmup*

*Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*

*Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x6
235x6
235x6
240x6

*OH Press*
185x6
155x12
135x18
Supersetted with
*Laterals*
30x10
*Only supersetted the final set

*Dips*
bw+45x17
Dropset
bwx15
bwx10 *Focus on the negative, (10 secs down and explosive up!)

*Butterflies*
45x10
45x10
*Heaviest DB he has. But not terrible.

*Core Work*
*T Pushups*
30x10
25x10
25x10

*Saxon Side Bends*
Superset w/
*Cable Crunches*
20x10
ss
90x10
*3 Sets

*Cardio Circuit*
Burpees-10
Jumping Jacks-25
Box Jumps-10
*Through 3 times, very little rest. Damn this is tough. I am in worse shape than I thought.

Workout time-1 hour, 45 minutes with actual weights

Weight today-210


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well today I did more of a bodybuilding routine. I loved it. I havent did something like this in a very long time! I think I will run something like this for a while. The 5x5 is not in the cards right now. Lifting heavy will take a back seat for a little while.



I want to do the same, but I respond so much better to low reps. It makes doing BB style workouts less desireable. Lifting super heavy is tearing my joints apart thou. 



Double D said:


> *OH Press*
> 185x6
> 155x12
> 135x18



Good God! 135x18 is nuts. 



Double D said:


> *Dips*
> bw+45x17



I am going to try and catch you on the dips soon.


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sure you will be able to catch me on those. My dips are not the greatest. I was doing dips for over 40 reps! But that was bw ones.

Bench has gotten a bit weaker, but its cool. And my OH Pressing is good, lots better than my horizontal pressing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow some nice OHP buddy! Common get some heavier weights for the butterflys I do 30s for 10.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work there Dub.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well today I did more of a bodybuilding routine. I loved it. I havent did something like this in a very long time! I think I will run something like this for a while. The 5x5 is not in the cards right now. Lifting heavy will take a back seat for a little while.



sure, until saturday.....


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

GREAT workout!! Especially that Overhead pressing.
I've only ever seen something like that done in person once. My friend who lives in a town about 3 hours away came down for one weekend .. this guy is about 6'4 and 220lbs, and lean! It's actually sooo funny becuase you look at him and think he'd be a hardass and so intimidating but when he talks he's got this tiny squeaky voice and when he laughs he giggles like a little girl. Everytime I hear It I lose it! I laugh so hard.
Anyways .. so I took him to the gym and he loads up a 135lb bar and just starts OH Pressing it like it was nothing! Everyone in the gyms jaw dropped. And then we were talking about deadlifts and he goes 'Ya I tried those out for the first time 2 weeks ago! I did 4 plates on each side, is that good?' LOL. 
God I hate genetic freaks! hahaha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> I posted it earlier, but I dont think anyone commented on it. What do you guys think?
> 
> Heres what I got I will take some comments and maybe some changes;
> 
> ...



I like the routine 

Are you going to use it ???


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice dips!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

sweat  sweat


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> GREAT workout!! Especially that Overhead pressing.
> I've only ever seen something like that done in person once. My friend who lives in a town about 3 hours away came down for one weekend .. this guy is about 6'4 and 220lbs, and lean! It's actually sooo funny becuase you look at him and think he'd be a hardass and so intimidating but when he talks he's got this tiny squeaky voice and when he laughs he giggles like a little girl. Everytime I hear It I lose it! I laugh so hard.
> Anyways .. so I took him to the gym and he loads up a 135lb bar and just starts OH Pressing it like it was nothing! Everyone in the gyms jaw dropped. And then we were talking about deadlifts and he goes 'Ya I tried those out for the first time 2 weeks ago! I did 4 plates on each side, is that good?' LOL.
> God I hate genetic freaks! hahaha



I don't know if id like to talk and laugh like a girl even if i could look fantastic easily.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2007)

DD, how's it going?  Hopefully, I'll be sticking around for a while this time.  looks like you have things under control here.  I'll catch up later.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I don't know if id like to talk and laugh like a girl even if i could look fantastic easily.


It's soo funny! You look at him and you're like ' Fuck..don't want to mess with him..' then he talks and it's the complete opposite of what he looks like! God I just wish I could tape record him .. LOL and when he goes on about banging chicks or which girl he wants to get on, omg I lose it! bahaha


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

*Brutus* Its the heaviest DB's hes got so I just used them. They were very light, but hey sometimes I am just looking for negative reps.

*Stewart* We shall see.

*Tom* I got a buddy who is kinda like that. Hes a monster, but is kinda a dork at the same time. But an all around good guy.

*YM* No the program I am using is above. Or atleast 1 day.

*Fuster* Thank you.

*BB* Oh those circuit cardio's are fuckin tough!

*Boilermaker* Good to have ya back.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2007)

Your OH press @185x6 is equal to my bench!


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

*BMU* Good to know. Haha, but I am pretty sure I weigh much more than you and I think you do pretty darn good for yourself!

*Back and Biceps*

*Dynamic Warmup*-15 minutes

*Pullups*
bwx6 (5 sets with 25 seconds ri)
*Tough since the ri's were so short

*DB Rows*
95x10
105x10
115x10
*Those weights were very conservative. I do believe I could have added much more weight.

*Cable Rows*
225x10 (3 sets)

*Chins*
BW+45x5 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225x10 (3 sets)
* Was feeling very puky at this point, so went light!

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls*
95x10
95x8
95x7
*I need curl power badly!!!!

*Cable Crunches*
90x10 (3 sets)

Workout time-50 minutes

I am a bit sick right now with a terrible cold and a bit of a sore throat, so I think I mat take a few days off to recoop. Weights are down a bit as well, which is fine because of the cut. 

No cardio today simply because I feel like some crap!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

equally badass as you D
http://www.dailymotion.com/Tech9/video/x14lm9_lifting-in-prison


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry I cant see it. Computer wont allow it. However I would like a play by play. As long as you are refering to me as bad ass, I am happy with that, haha.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2007)

Even with weights down that's still a pretty good workout. How strict is your form and tempo on those DB Rows? LOL and after all the pulling you did + having the flu no wonder you never had any curling strength.

Hope ya Feel better DoubleD


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Tom, I appreciate it. I dont feel to damn well today. I decided to do some boozin last night and with that of course I got a story.

Funny night last night. Went to a wedding reception. Probably 500 people there or so. My buddy kicks the table and this fella (who was about 170lbs looks at him with this glare). Now keep in mind this 170lb guy was also flexing half the night. I dont know where these types of people come from, but I am happy they are around they are so comical. Not to mention the kid didnt look like he has ever worked out in his life. I dont get it?

Anyways, my buddy goes to the bathroom. And while he was gone this guy says to me, "I didnt appreciate him kicking the table and hitting me in the back of the leg". I simply said, "I dont know what to tell you". He turns around. My buddy comes back and of course big mouth me had to tell him. So the 170pounder goes to the bathroom. My buddy and then my brother right behind him. I just sat there. I was like fuck this, I am not getting into this one, physically anyways. They all 3 walk back out of the bathroom and my brother and this guy are screaming at each other. And my brother is bigger than me, but cant fight. Bigger as in fatter. I had him working out with me at one time and he got his bench all the way up to about 300, and then quit. Anyways. This ended up being no more than a yelling match. 

The good stuff:
As this was going on I decided to go to the keg to get me another FREE beer. I see this guy pull another guy off of a bar stool simply buy his colar and drag him 50 feet out the door. It was hillarious. Nothing came out of it, other than the guys were kicked out of the bar. Then these 2 girls go at it, I think they only got a few punches in before the fight was stopped. At this point I was like fuck all of this, its go home time. My wife was with me so she was the DD. Being prego and all you know! So we get into the car and half way home and my brother decides he has to puke. He pukes all over the side of my car, so that basturd will be cleaning it up today for sure. Got home about 1, had some good sex and went to sleep. Up at 6:30 this morning and now at work!!! Now that sucks. Horrible hangover this morning, but no lifting today thank god! Puked my guts out this morning as well. Also havent ate anything today. So theres another draw back to boozin.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2007)

Holy moly.. all that fightin' at a wedding reception????  .. I'm sure there must be something in the water in your town.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

This was in another county, but yes something in the beer. People over there seem to like to fight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you in a "fight club" but just don't know it yet ???


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a possibility. The dumb ass I always run around with isnt to smart and he normally is the one who does the crap to get us into fights. But normally its me fighting and hes off somewhere else. But after some thought, I have decided to try and stay out of them unless it cant be ignored.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is a possibility. The dumb ass I always run around with isnt to smart and he normally is the one who does the crap to get us into fights. But normally its me fighting and hes off somewhere else. But after some thought, I have decided to try and stay out of them unless it cant be ignored.



Were you in Dublin? I must go out and party with you some time D(who cares if I'll be drinking diet coke lol). I did some crazy shit last night to D you want to hear?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course anything to kill some time. 

BTW fuckin hangover is starting to go, but still a headache!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Tom, I appreciate it. I dont feel to damn well today. I decided to do some boozin last night and with that of course I got a story.
> 
> Funny night last night. Went to a wedding reception. Probably 500 people there or so. My buddy kicks the table and this fella (who was about 170lbs looks at him with this glare). Now keep in mind this 170lb guy was also flexing half the night. I dont know where these types of people come from, but I am happy they are around they are so comical. Not to mention the kid didnt look like he has ever worked out in his life. I dont get it?
> 
> ...



 

And that is why I moderated my drinking last night. My date was bring us shots every 10 minutes for about an hour, and I was getting way too trashed so I stopped drinking at that point. 

The drunk bitch dropped her shoe some how over the concrete divider down 3 floors. She was raising hell so I picked her up and carried her 3 stories down a parking garage to get her shoe. 

She said "Your strong hehe hicup!" Unfortunately I get pigeonholed into being the nice guy. Nice guy never gets the booty.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

This is so so true. The nice guy NEVER gets any play. I believe I got the most ass whenever I was called a jerk and whatever else came to mind.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

I called one of my friends up yesterday to just shot some hoops on my goal, he didn't reply so i just left him a message. He calls me 6 hours later turns out he was hanging out with his girlfriend at some bike show and he says he'll come over to my house. Well he gets to my house and this guy is so funny hell i just look at him and smile, we just shoot some hoops for like an hour then i said lets go do something and hes like sure ,but what? Well i tell him lets go to his garage and see his kick ass bikes. We get there and then the crazy shit happens. He pulls out his scooter the top speed is about 60-70 and then he rides it comes back and gives the fucking thing to me! I'm like wtf! So i ask him how to drive that thing and he shows me the brakes and accelerator and then I'm off. that shit was so sweet i rode it for 10 minutes and almost flipped it and then i damn near hit a moving car while i was turning ,but that was so much fun! Then he pulls out some fireworks lol( i just now found out they are illegal in Maryland and you can get a 500$ fine). He asks me what now and I'm like lets pop the fuckers! So we get in his car and he makes a lighter appear from nowhere and then we know its on. He picked the first target , one of his friend's houses. He drives up we are like 4 house away from the target and I'm Like turn off the lights he flips em off and i ask for the lighter he's gonna throw that shit. We drive by and land it right on the kids driveway. These are just noise making fireworks so that shit was loud. We drove off fast then i picked target number two, This hot girl i talk to in one of my classes(shes gonna get it tomorrow lol). We popped it on her driveway and there is someone pulling up behind us lol and I'm like fucking drive man we cant let him read your license plate. So he drives off fast and then we picked the final target behind a grocery store we used a real launching firework for this one lol! The evil deeds done I'm like i gotta go home and eat so he drives me back. Well i smell like sulfur and i gotta go home and eat so he gives me some of his deodorant to spray and he drops me off at my house. Didnt miss my meal ether!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is so so true. The nice guy NEVER gets any play. I believe I got the most ass whenever I was called a jerk and whatever else came to mind.



Universal law, dude.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Got home about 1, had some good sex and went to sleep.



All's well that ends well.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus, you party animal!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha, this is right!!! Sex was good, damn to bad thats all I remember was that it was good! But then again when is it bad?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Brutus, you party animal!



LOL Lets just say I've done some stupid shit!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

I was waiting for a big boozfest! Haha, this was more entertaining. Like KelJu said, you fuckin party animal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha, this is right!!! Sex was good, damn to bad thats all I remember was that it was good! But then again when is it bad?



Maybe if you were stuck in prison you might take that back son .


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was waiting for a big boozfest! Haha, this was more entertaining. Like KelJu said, you fuckin party animal.



Im gonna go snowboarding next week hell yeah!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

That aint no shit. But probably depending on how long you were there? Haha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like an insane time, hope you feel better my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Well whenever its self inflicted its tough for me to sit here and act like I dont feel good. Hell it is my own fault. However I have been feeling very under the weather as of late. Horrible sinus problem, sore throat, headaches. URGH. Also diet just went to shit 2 days ago because I dont feel like fixing anything so it was just kinda whatever. But I will get back into it tommorow.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

I hear ya, wishin a speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you and I saw you were under the weather as well so back at ya.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Brother D2!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Try drinking some green tea every day also orgainic coffee is good to add on. Salads with Romain lettuce, 400iu vitamin E, oranges,grapes(red),blueberries,beef,Turkey,almonds,and various colored bell peppers. Most of its cheap stuff that will make a big diffrence, i havent been sick in a year.


----------



## Double D (Feb 14, 2007)

Well still got a cold and havent touched a weight since Saturday. Thought I would try and wait till I felt better, then we got a foot of snow yesterday so there was no way to get to my buddies to workout, so still waiting for some type of break here. URGH.

Walked 2 miles in snow drifts up to my knees. And scooped snow for 2 hours. URGH, thats a workout in its own.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

It is better to wait for full recovery then lift now. If you aren't completely over it you risk having it come back full force all over again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2007)

That IS a workout DD!  Rest up, and hit it hard when you feel better.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

I felt kinda sick borderline yesterday i think it was from doing controlled deadlift negatives and shoveling snow for 2 hours. Its gone now.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 15, 2007)

Hope ya start to feel better..
And yup - snow sucks. We've been sooo lucky here! Barley any snow this year .. and the thing is, is a city about 3 hours away just got 40cm worth!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragment guys. 

I am going to workout today at 9pm over about an hour away! Now that sucks one hell of a drive, but atleast I wil be warm and can really hit it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll only drive an hour for two things.......neither are for working out!


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

I've also got some sort of sore throat thing going on.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Well the sore throat is gone. Some congestion is still there a bit, but overall I feel lots better! 

And ya an hour is a pretty good drive just to workout, but its either that or go out tonight and get loaded and I figure this will keep me out of trouble! 

It will be a push day. I am goin go to throw legs in there sometime this coming up week. Legs are a very strong point for me so I am not to concerned with extra time off for them. Besdies they actually seem like they get stronger with time off.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

SOunds good.

How is the wife w/ the baby?


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Shes doing well. She craves sandwiches like crazy for some reason. Its Sub Way all the time for her. Shes kinda wierd. But shes also cranky. But that maybe women in general? Shes always worse whenever she gets pregnant.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shes doing well. She craves sandwiches like crazy for some reason. Its Sub Way all the time for her. Shes kinda wierd. But shes also cranky.* But that maybe women in general? *Shes always worse whenever she gets pregnant.



hahahhha

Those hormone fluctuations will really do you in.

You want to find out whether it is a girl or a boy or just going to wait for the surprise?


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

No I will find out. I need a boy I have 2 girls, but if it is a girl oh well they are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> No I will find out. I need a boy I have 2 girls, but if it is a girl oh well they are pretty awesome as well.



Heres hoping it's a boy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'll only drive an hour for two things.......neither are for working out!


 

ok well, I am pretty certain I know what one is, so what's the other??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Hows it goin Brother D2!!! Ahhhhhhhh, I remember the "craves", LOL!!! Best wishes and I hope you get what you want, and that it's HEALTHY!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2007)

Great news to hear your feeling better!! Let us know how the workout goes! hahaha you're going to be so sore! 
Good to hear your wife's doing good. That reminded me of when my mom told me she was addicted to strawberry shortcakes when she was prego on me. She went in a store once and bought one, went back to the car and ate it... when back inside the store and bought another one, took it to the car and ate it. She then went back into the store a told the lady she wanted to buy every single one. LOL everyone in the store just stared and she was like 'I'm not fat... I'm just pregnant.' hahaha
Fingers are crossed that you get a boy! Does your wife want another girl?

Have a good one DoubleD!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2007)

Heya bud sorr to hear your sick.  I'm in the same boat.  Been feeling like shit with all this crappy weather!

keep your head up better weather is coming LOL...best of luck with the new child as well!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragment guys. I am definitly hoping for a bo, but the wife keeps saying its a girl. Blah...no way. I have already made some girls, surely I have a boy in me. Although my wifes aunt always tells me:

"It takes a man to make a boy, but it takes one HELL of a man to blow the nuts off that kid and produce a girl!".

Anyways, today was chest, shoulders, and triceps

Dynamic Warmup-10 minutes

*Bench*
225x6
235x6
245x6
225x6
*Took it easy didnt want to kill myself right off the bat.

-*The heater ran out of gas right here, so workout was a little shorter, cut sets down to 2 instead of 3.*

*OH Press*
205x6
135x19

*Dips*
bwx42
*Rested or 30secs
bwx14
*Rested 15 seconds
bwx60 second negative

*Butterflies Supersetted with T-Pushups*
45x10
SS
25x10
*These were for 2 sets

*Side Raises*
30x10
*This weight is so so light, but was easin back into it after a week off.

*Cable Crunches*
120x10 (3 sets)

*Thoughts*-Overall decent workout. Damn it got cold quickly! Shoulder seemed a bit tender after the dips, but it feels fine now. Oh and dips were killer. I need to buy a dip belt and do the heavy ass dips!

*BW*-208


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice number as usual. your OH press amazes me!


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

It kills me. My shoulders are on fire after those. Thanks BMU.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> "It takes a man to make a boy, but it takes one HELL of a man to blow the nuts off that kid and produce a girl!".



lol...

best of luck dude....when i have kids i want twins....a boy and a girl....but twins....



> -*The heater ran out of gas right here, so workout was a little shorter, cut sets down to 2 instead of 3.*



councidetially that happened to me too on wednesday 



> *OH Press*
> 205x6
> 135x19



strong dude...



> *BW*-208



awesome


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Twins would be all to cool!!!! But my luck I would get 2 twin girls. Not that girls are bad, but hell I already got 2 and a 3rd would really put some estrogen in our household. And theres already 3 living there so 4 is going to kill me. I will have to move my bed into the gym!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Twins would be all to cool!!!! But my luck I would get 2 twin girls. Not that girls are bad, but hell I already got 2 and a 3rd would really put some estrogen in our household. And theres already 3 living there so 4 is going to kill me. I will have to move my bed into the gym!



If you slap yourself every time they do something cute it should help your testosterone levels. Don't forget to have sex if your aren't having sex at least 2 times a week your dropping. LOl here i am giving recommendations on marriage lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Great w/o and Fantastic #'s on that Press!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Good to see you are feeling better, Dub.  I think there's been something passed around the boards.  Musta been one of them there computer viruses...


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh ya feeling tons better. And its going to be 50 today!!!! Sweet! And by the end of the week its goin to be near 70! Wow I am pumped. Just made a snow man with my 2 girls, one wanted to eat the snow and the other one kept knocking the snow man down. 

Back and bicep workout later. I may just do some deads along with back.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

Love me some spring weather.  No question.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> *OH Press*
> 205x6
> 135x19



205 x 6, holy shit. You can't be pressing numbers like that if I am ever to catch up with you.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

*Kel Ju* Well I dont want to hold back, haha. You'll be here with me in no time.

*Py* Oh man I got spring fever after today! First time I got to work out in my garage in a long time and I am pumped.

_*Upper*_

*Bench*
245x6
245x6
255x6
*Couldve gotten 265 for 6, but no spotter, decided to go light.

*Unsupported DB Rows*
105x6
125x6
135x6
*Seemed fairly easy, but much tougher than supported ones!!! I bet I could do 160 or better of the supported ones.

*Hang Cleans* (First time doing these in years)
155x6
165x6
175x6
180x6 
*I dont know if these numbers are worth a poo, but hey first time since football years ago!

*Chins*
bwx6 (2sets)
*Explosive up/5 second count down
bwx1 min and 8 second hold at 90 degrees
*FUCK!

*T-Pushups*
25x10 (3 sets)

*Plate 8's*
1 platex10 (2 sets)

*DB Curls*
40x6 (2 sets)
SS w/
*Diamond Pushups*
bwx40 (2sets)

*Workout time* 50 minutes


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Twins would be all to cool!!!! But my luck I would get 2 twin girls. Not that girls are bad, but hell I already got 2 and a 3rd would really put some estrogen in our household. And theres already 3 living there so 4 is going to kill me. I will have to move my bed into the gym!




Not to break up your journal thread,, but I have twin girls - 27 now.. They are a riot!  Totally enjoyable except for the first six months of their life when I don't remember shit.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

*Katt* No its fine. I love to talk about my girls. I would give up everything for them along with my wife. Good thing I dont have to. I need a little boy now though. Tons of estrogen running through my house. Haha.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome w/o Brother D2!!! Your #'s just amaze me, I hope to be where 255 is light!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Good workout D! Some decent hang numbers after a long time off. Focus on the technique part of the clean and you could probably get 20-40 pounds fast.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2007)

I like the new program


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

Workouts looking gooooooood.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey man! Good to see your feeling better and KILLING it in the gym!! (or well garage I guess hahaha)
I know this is a bit late, but in your second last workout, those dips are they bench dips or parallel bar dips?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Solid lookin workouts man...your an animal!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

*Archie* Thank you. Always nice things coming from you!

*Brutus* I know my form on that isnt good. But I have been watching some videos. I will get better. I will be around 205 in no time.

*YM* I knew you would. I put a bit of a spin on it just for ya.

*Brutus & Fufu* Thank you.

*Tom* Those are parallel bar dips. I dont know the amount of bench dips I could knock out?

*DB*Thanks buddy. I try.

Got me a dip belt in the mail. Along with a shirt thats says, "This shirt isn't little, I am just that damned big!". 

Also on another note. Cut is done after a month. I figure I want to maintain until summer and then I can up the cals and still lose bf. I am soooo active in the summer. I play probably 20 games a week so that always does it. So I dropped about 8lbs in a month. I went from 216-208. Obvious fat loss, but I can tell a bit of drop in strength, and I dont like it. So I am going to call it quits for a few months. Plus its getting warm now and I am getting outside more and more! So to cap off the cut last night we grilled out and I ate a burger off of the grill. God I love warmer weather!!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice wo. Looks like you have fully recovered. On a cut with drop on cals and bw comes a drop in strength as well.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I know. I dropped bf over the summer last year and actually picked up strength! So thats what I am looking forward to this summer.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Good results from the cut.  Love the shirt, too!

Speaking of bench dips, I was thinking of switching over from parallels for a while, just to build up strength and endurance.  Thoughts?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know. I dropped bf over the summer last year and actually picked up strength! So thats what I am looking forward to this summer.


Oh thats good. I usually loose strength a bit when on a cut. So i never expect my lifts to go up. At least not very much


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha, thats an awesome shirt!

I've been looking for a dip belt myself, my backpack is starting to annoy my shoulders, lol.

Looking fucking strong though dude, if the workouts didnt speak for themselves all the comments people are posting here damn well would.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys lots of good positive feedback and I appreciate it. Hey Gaz I got my dip belt at bodybuilding.com. 

Hey Py as far as the bench dips I dont really know. I know personally I would never do them because the bar dips are much to easy anyways. If you can only do around 10 or so bw then I would try some bench dips, try it with feet on an exercise ball.

_*Bodyweight workout/circuit*_
*Plyo Pushups/side to side*
bwx10 
*Pyramiding pushups into a burpee*
8 reps/burpee, 7reps/burpee, 6reps/burpee, etc...all the way down to 1.
*Planks with a kickback*
10 reps
*Weighted Planks*
70x50 seconds
*Bridges*
20 reps
*Leg Lifts*
60 second hold
*Went through this 3 times. Rested 1 minute at the end of the circuit

*Treadmill*-15 mins

*Workout time*-30 mins


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 20, 2007)

i like the new routine, its different then just lifting weights, and i think i might do something similar soon.  good job tho man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

If you look back a page or so, I have weights. This is just kinda a circuit for cardio.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to see you mixing it up D.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

You know me, thats about all I do is mix it up. Besdies that kind of cardio is fun. Much better than spending 30minutes on a treadmill. Now thats boring! Besides Brutus your my inspiration. You said you have to workout all the time so I am going to try to do the same.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I just looked at the workout I posted on those bridges they are walk bridges. I did a 360 for 10 reps. Just a little correction.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Killer circuit training my Friend, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Archie, I appreciate it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2007)

Who are you, and what did you do with our friend DD?  

Look at you!  Nice change.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Who are you, and what did you do with our friend DD?
> 
> Look at you!  Nice change.



D's locked up in a stripper bar....full of men!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Brutus sometimes sexual frustration sure feel like it. 

Thanks YM. 

Also JD I didnt change to much, these are just going to be used for cardio purposes. I dont think it will effect my strength, but rather help it. Besdies I am destroying my core in the meantime. Good to see you here.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 20, 2007)

GUH! Omg .. LOL I can only do 6 dips on the parallel  bars with my bodyweight! How is god's name can you do 40+?! hahaha I feel even weaker now !

Planks with a kickback? What might those be?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Its simple. As you are sitting in plank position bring your knee up to your elbow and then extend it completly all the way out, thats one rep. 

Oh and your not weak. I think you do very well for your size.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you mean one leg at a time?
Thanks lol but I'm a weakling! .. I'll be happy if I can get another 30-40lbs on all my major lifts..


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd be happy with another 30-40 on my major lifts as well.

Yep one leg at a time. saw it in a muscle mag today. Kinda like a mens health, but not.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Great looking circuit.  You should check out the latest issue of Men's Health.  The guy who is starring in The 300 runs down his "spartan program", which consists of 300 reps (total) of a few different moves.  The one that really caught my eye was (I think) called floor sweepers.  Basically lie on your back , hold an empty oly bar straight up.  Then alternate touching each foot to the opposite side of the bar.  He was doing it with a wheel on each side, if I recall correctly.  Nutso.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I have been doing so much core work to get ready for softball. I want to be the last one to tire. The best one out there and the first one to stand out. I am on my way. All I have to do is pick up where I left off last year.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Right on.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

nice  circuit work.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you BMU. Much appreciated. 

I am not sure how good it is. I kinda just threw it together. But it was effective so I guess its all that matters.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I dont know why but I am giving up back squats all together after today. I think mostly because I dont have the equipment at home to do em with out a risk of hurting myself. So today was the final day for em. Atleast for now.

Dynamic warmup

*Box Squat*
225x10
325x10
385x8
420x3
450x1 PR

*Deadlift* *Crazy to do this here, but I felt the need!
225x10
315x10
385x5
*Done, back toast!

*Side Lunges*
60x10 (Light weight, but legs are so through here!)
SS W/
*Step Ups*
60x10 each leg

*OH Squat*
Barx10 (2 sets)
*hahahahaha......I dont get it I am horrible at these, balance is the issue.

*1-legged hypers*
bwx10-each leg (these are fun)

Static Stretched

*Workout time* 45 mins

I need to do something here about the squats. Someone explain split squats to me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Yipes! That's some heavy squats! You could always do front squats and split squats/ bulgarian squats. What do you want to know about split squats? 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBSingleLegSplitSquat.html


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I wasnt aware split squats were the same as bulgarian squats. I am horribe at both, I feel like I am going to fall on my face each time. That kind of weight I am squatting is beginning to take a toll on my knees. Maybe my form isnt right on, but its still very tough on me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yipes! That's some heavy squats! You could always do front squats and split squats/ bulgarian squats. What do you want to know about split squats?
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBSingleLegSplitSquat.html


Back leg on the bench like that makes them Bulgarian squats. Split squats have the back leg on the floor. So it is like a lunge without bringing back the front leg next to the rear leg for every rep, as you would do for lunges.

And your box squat numbers are


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wasnt aware split squats were the same as bulgarian squats. I am horribe at both, I feel like I am going to fall on my face each time. That kind of weight I am squatting is beginning to take a toll on my knees. Maybe my form isnt right on, but its still very tough on me.



I feel the same way on the bulgarian squats!

Ever since I started my regular squats w/the oly bar, when my weights get high (high for me), I can only go to parallel, not below because it puts too much pressure on my knees...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Ever since I started my regular squats w/the oly bar, when my weights get high (high for me), I can only go to parallel, not below because it puts too much pressure on my knees...


From what I've read, going parallel puts more stress on your knees than doing a full ROM


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I think I might be able to do more on those box squats, but with no spotter its all I will try. I think maybe 460 or so. The box was just below 90 degrees. 

Thanks BMU, I will try the split squats.

Katt-I feel the pain completely. God I am eally starting to hate squats!


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> From what I've read, going parallel puts more stress on your knees than doing a full ROM



Really????  Is is because you get a bounce at the bottom??


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Your right- BulkMeUp- I meant he could do split squats or bulgarians- Here is the right image- sorry about the mix up- Split squats rule!http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/split-squat.htm


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Really????  Is is because you get a bounce at the bottom??



I think its more about physics and the lever point of your leg.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Really????  Is is because you get a bounce at the bottom??


Well, if you squat PL style (wide stance) then you would go parallel or just below. If not you should do a full ROM. Unless you have issues like your heels lift off the floor when you go ATG or have flexibility issues. Rather than type a whole story, here is a post from P-Funk with a good quote in it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325723&postcount=165

p.s. ignore the drama in that thread, unless you are bored and want some entertainment 

p.p.s if you search the training forum for 'squats parallel' from P-funk..etc you will see a lot more posts with info on this.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Deadlift* *Crazy to do this here, but I felt the need!
> 225x10
> 315x10
> 385x5
> ...



Dude, DLs after squats?  Hardcore, baby!  

Where is the bar in relation to your noggin?  The best tip I've read on these is that the bar should actually be behind your head a little, since most people naturally lean their torso forward a bit while squatting.  Try pinching your shoulder blades next time (if you aren't already).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks BMU, I will try the split squats.


No Prob, man. Those things are some nasty ass shit, especially if you do them for reps with a slow tempo and a short and strict RI. The weights you will use in that circumstance will be greatly reduced, but the burn? oh good lord!!  

Just keep the same pointers as a lunge in mind e.g. forward leg knee at 90deg and try not to let knee trail way ahead of toes.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I think I would dominate split squats. Hell I normally do lunges with 100lbs DB's for 10 reps. So this maybe a little more iso on a single leg, but I think I could move some serious weight this way also. My squat numbers are good, but theres just something wrong, I do believe I need to be more flexible!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Good squats! Congrats on the PR. Workout looks solid.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Fufu, I appreciate it. I am debating on whether or not to do an upper routine tommorow, or wait and do it on Friday. I like to do as much as I can. And if I do it this way, I can do an upper tommorow and then come back with a lower on saturday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow 450 D good job! Thats a big diffrence in the squats and deads.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah I would say I could pull about 430 or so on deads maybe a bit more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I would say I could pull about 430 or so on deads maybe a bit more.



That's weird shouldn't you be able to pull more than you can squat even if its just a little bit?


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I asked that question here before. There are others like me, I am not alone. Haha. But I figured once I got up to squatting this weight I would be able to pull way over 450! I figured I would be pulling around 500. Oh wel I am not to concerned I dont plan on powerlifting in a meet anytime soon. I would probably get dominated.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I asked that question here before. There are others like me, I am not alone. Haha. But I figured once I got up to squatting this weight I would be able to pull way over 450! I figured I would be pulling around 500. Oh wel I am not to concerned I dont plan on powerlifting in a meet anytime soon. I would probably get dominated.



Not on the bench press .


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Well actually I am thinking I would get killed on that as well. A 330 bench isnt that impressive. A 405 bench is fuckin massive though!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Box Squat*
> 225x10
> 325x10
> 385x8
> ...



Not too bad.  












Have you been running outside much?  Could that be effecting your knees?


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Have not actually. Damn Trips glad to see your back! Didnt know what happened to ya!

I want to be outside, but its so wet right now. As soon as some of the ground absorbs this water, I am all over it like a fat kid and fudge.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2007)

squats and deads are two different things.  I really wouldn't compare the two, even though the prevailing wisdom is that you can pull more than squat.  It all depends on how you perform each movement and how your body is built really.

I can use the same exact leg spacing for my squatting and my deadlifting, and I will deadlift over 100 pounds more, even though the movement is practically identical, just holding the bar in my hands as opposed to on my back adds 100 pounds.

you might just have awesome leverages on your body for squatting already, so you are close in poundages on both.  I would think a lot of people have a more favorable body leverage in the deadlift which is why we deadlift more than squat.  Or you might just have a better tolerance to support weight on your spine--a squat is spinal compression and a deadlift is the opposite right?  

Who the hell knows, but I really wouldn't worry with your numbers, hehe


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Have not actually. Damn Trips glad to see your back! Didnt know what happened to ya!
> 
> I want to be outside, but its so wet right now. As soon as some of the ground absorbs this water, I am all over it like a fat kid and fudge.



True that. I would like to be able to snowboard year round though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Didnt know what happened to ya!



Work got (and still is) very busy.  After working 10-11 hours in front of a computer, the last thing I wanted to do was go home and surf the internet.  I worked only 9 today, so I'm doing a little catching up while I eat dinner.




> I want to be outside, but its so wet right now.



Ground is very wet here, too.  I haven't run outside in over a week.  It will be like starting over.




> As soon as some of the ground absorbs this water, I am all over it like a fat kid and fudge.



Mmmm, fudge.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

haha....thanks Stew. I am done with back squats however. I am starting to do things that are more athletic oriented. Of course with my strength twist on everything.

Brutus-never snowboarded in my life.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah after I said fudge I thought, damn brownies sound good!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2007)

WHOOT!! Very nice PR there DoubleD!!!

mmmm fudge. LOL after I read that I also thought of cake .. then I thought of cake and fudge combined... and now I'm craving a DQ ice cream cake with their signature fudge crunch... omg it's been far too long since my last cheat day.. months actually..


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome w/o and INCREDIBLE PR my Friend!!! Great job Brother D2!!! I understand about the safety issue, Smart call there!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Tom-God I am goin to go get a ding dong....haha

Archie-As long as you can relate I am happy.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2007)

bahaha eat one for me too!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, instead I decided on some cheetos!!! But only ate a hand ful and threw the rest away, just couldnt do it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yep, instead I decided on some cheetos!!! But only ate a hand ful and threw the rest away, just couldnt do it!



Cheetos?  I thought that we were talking about chocolate.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

We were..haha


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey!  Let's get some more fudge talk in here!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice box squats!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Im more of a cheese cake kinda guy myself.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im more of a cheese cake kinda guy myself.



oh,,, then you'd like the cheesecake I'm making for my daughters b-day... with a chocolate chip cookie dough crust... yum!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

*KelJu* Thanks

*Brutus and Katt* You guys gotta stop. Thats all I need to think about is cheesecake!

No workout today. Have had workouts the past 3 days needed a day off.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry - I'm having a "starving" day and thought everyone else on this board should suffer too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> oh,,, then you'd like the cheesecake I'm making for my daughters b-day... with a chocolate chip cookie dough crust... yum!



I just drank a diet coke so im good.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I just drank a regular coke so I want some chips!!! Haha, well ok maybe no chips, but 6 ounces of soda, felt bad so threw the rest away.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, did I hear Cheesecake!!!


How goes it Brother D2???


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Not to bad, I feel like a fat lump today, but I havent did anything today so its probably why.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

I like the workout on the 20th!!

The squat numbers are huge!!   How are those overhead squats coming along


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh my god .. cheesecake .. 
Okay ya this talk of food must stop! Last two times I visited this journal, I left hungry and craving so much junk!! hahaha


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

*YM* Squats were a nice suprise especially since I havent did a leg workout in about a week or more. OH Squats kick the shit out of me!!!!

*Tom* Have a Brownie buddy. You can afford it.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I plan on having a huge cheat meal or day sometime during March break .. (lol I told one of my friends about my cheat meals and how much I eat and he lost it, he was so happy that I ate that much and he wants me and him to having an eating contest for my next cheat meal/day), so I just gotta hold out till then.. hahaha I don't think it'll be too much of a problem. Just these past two days have been really low carbs, I think that's why I'm so hungry.
+ I'm not one of those people who can have 'one' brownie .. If I eat one, the I have to eat the entire box, once I start all my willpower leaves me.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I am normally like that to!!! I think it is a bad thing for bodybuilders with a strict diet. Once we go off of it its hard to stop!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Some people have cheat meals, some have cheat days.  I prefer cheat months.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am normally like that to!!! I think it is a bad thing for bodybuilders with a strict diet. Once we go off of it its hard to stop!!!



When i have a cheat meal(When im not cutting) its like an apple a medium salad and 3/4 of a pumpkin pie lol! The funnny thing is i could eat more i just stop. Right now its black eyed peas,2 servings of fruit, some protein, and pumpkin puree with splenda actually very good.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I say to hell with cuts for sometime now. Theres no reason, everytime I do I lose strength! I will lose it slowly during the summer and maintain the diet. I am just so active!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I say to hell with cuts for sometime now. Theres no reason, everytime I do I lose strength! I will lose it slowly during the summer and maintain the diet. I am just so active!



I just had a shitty workout today and I've been going hungry for 10 weeks and i still got 4 left to go at very low cals. Seeing abs seems to slightly offset that though . This is the only reason i would consider roids i mean getting ripped , getting stronger, and gaining muscle!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

NO NO NO.....leave those alone by all means. No reason for them. 

Heres what you gotta ask yourself:

1. Are you going to compete?
2. Do you have to be strong for a profession you are going into?
3. Is it worth the money?
4. Have you maxed out your potential?
5. In the end is it really worth it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> NO NO NO.....leave those alone by all means. No reason for them.
> 
> Heres what you gotta ask yourself:
> 
> ...



1. yes maybe in the 200-215 class bodybuilding/powerlifting.
2. no ,but i will enter a power lifting comp when i get a 350 squat 200 bench and a 450 dead.
3.i don't know the cost
4.no
5. I'm not sure D i don't know much about em.

Did you ever use? was it worth it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh and i would like to do an o lift comp to when i can get a 150 snatch and a 200 clean.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I did about 4 years ago. I trained for hypertrophy then so I didnt see much of a strength gain, but my arms went from around 17 all the way to 18 3/4. I ran a 12 week cycle of:
Test Cyp-500mg/week
Deca-400mg/week
Dbol-25mg/day for the first 4 weeks.

Went from 200lbs-235! It was my first true cycle. I did a 3 weeks of sten one time whenever I was even younger!!! I was an idiot and would never tell anyone to try em!!!! 

The final result was whenever I got done I got really fat and maintained very very little. I hated it and I immediatly went on a cut! And I ended up virtually where I was before I started, but even smaller!!! Are they worth it, well not for me. However, for someone in their upper 20's and up I wouldnt mind trying it then, but I want to stop the natural gains I am getting now before I do it again! Its a tough call because they produce great results, but in the end I would much rather say it is all me. 

Oh and my cycle cost me about 600 bucks!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

350 squat-accomplished in my first 3 years of lifting
200 bench-1rst year
450 dead-3rd year, but for some reason stopped doing them all together and have never seen that number again.

It can all be done naturally, no problem! I do want you to come here sometime and we can go through a workout together. I am very intense and determined to do what I will with those weights whenever I get into that room! I eat that shit up. I do however believe to lift big weights, sometimes your diet has to suffer. Eat more junk foods instead of things like chicken breast, or eat 3 times the amount of chicken. For my lifts to really go up I have to really eat over maintenence!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome Brother Brutus, Go for it!!! Competeing that is!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I did about 4 years ago. I trained for hypertrophy then so I didnt see much of a strength gain, but my arms went from around 17 all the way to 18 3/4. I ran a 12 week cycle of:
> Test Cyp-500mg/week
> Deca-400mg/week
> Dbol-25mg/day for the first 4 weeks.
> ...



God thats expensive How do you lose all of what you gained? Why do people use them if they are counterproductive? Sten?


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant really tell you much about Sten. It was in a glass vial. 

I think you can keep gains, but I dont think I knew enough to do them at that point. Besides that I think the Nolva the guy sold me for my pct wasnt nolva!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome Brother Brutus, Go for it!!! Competeing that is!!!



Not big enough but wait till i get to 200 10% then i'll cut to 185 ripped.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I was 235 at 12%.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was 235 at 12%.



I don't really have any desire to go over 215. You know its weird i don't even look like i weigh 180 must people think I'm 160.


----------



## Mista (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> 350 squat-accomplished in my first 3 years of lifting
> 200 bench-1rst year
> 450 dead-3rd year, but for some reason stopped doing them all together and have never seen that number again.
> 
> It can all be done naturally, no problem! I do want you to come here sometime and we can go through a workout together. I am very intense and determined to do what I will with those weights whenever I get into that room! I eat that shit up. I do however believe to lift big weights, sometimes your diet has to suffer. Eat more junk foods instead of things like chicken breast, or eat 3 times the amount of chicken. For my lifts to really go up I have to really eat over maintenence!



It makes a huge difference with how much you eat. Its ahrd to find the sweet spot.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I weigh around 210 now and I get guessed at 180 all the time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I weigh around 210 now and I get guessed at 180 all the time.



LOL man i gotta get to 215 to look 185 lol.  Oh well i guess its cause we put mass on everywhere and not just on the beach muscles.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah thats exactly it. I used to train for hyp all the time. Now I am a freak about numbers. So now I train everything for strength, and imo I have gotten smaller looking. Oh well much stronger now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah thats exactly it. I used to train for hyp all the time. Now I am a freak about numbers. So now I train everything for strength, and imo I have gotten smaller looking. Oh well much stronger now.



It's weird how that works huh? You know im gonna start doing negs on the bench. I actually think i look bigger shirt off than on.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont like negs to much on compound lifts, but rather iso lifts. Compound lifts are to build strength while iso lifts are used to make things look better (imo), so why not do the negs on those?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont like negs to much on compound lifts, but rather iso lifts. Compound lifts are to build strength while iso lifts are used to make things look better (imo), so why not do the negs on those?



If i do negs with 175(1 rep max) then I'll get used to the heavier weight and I'll get a strength increase.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I am not sold on that. I have never saw negs doing anything for my strength.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

I've used Negativess with success in strength gains, but you can only handle that style of training briefly, before overtraining, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah thats exactly it. I used to train for hyp all the time. Now I am a freak about numbers. So now I train everything for strength, and imo I have gotten smaller looking. Oh well much stronger now.





And I feel like I'm getting bigger, but weaker.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2007)

Its all perception, you're both probably fucking huge compared to lil old Gazhole.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

how did u sort the issue out with ur father-in-law dude? the fact that ur here and not in jail means u didnt go and shoot the old fart, right? 

im also a little behind on ur journal so please update me: are u still cutting and if so, are u doing it while ur doing westside???


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

*Archie* Glad you like the negs. I will incorporate them whenever lifting for hyp.

*Fatcat* I know the feeling. Over last winter I was lifting for size. I completely got weaker but everything got much bigger, very odd! But with me being an athlete I think its best to lift for strength.

*Gaz* No matter what you'll always be a monster to me!!!

*Andalite* I am not cutting anymore. I dropped 8lbs in a month and down to 208. I decided to try to maintain and then come summer go at it again, but without cutting calories. I am just so fuckin active during the summer. The father in law and I havent spoken. But rather theres a new situation that has occured. My wife is friends with this girls she used to work with. Well her boyfriend thinks hes tough shit. Telling everyone that I am a metrosexual, yadda yadda yadda. This guy is about 160lbs! And definitly dresses more HOMO-sexual than myself! Fucker wore a button up white shirt with a white wife beater under it, along with a pair of shades to the bar one night! I mean come on, what a tool! So I will take care of him sooner or later. But of couse its all in good time.

*NASM Cert*
I think I will go ahead and send the money off for it. I got an appointment to get my first aid card in a month, so I figure take that time to study and then after I get the card go ahead and take the test. I am stoked about this!


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

When I see guys walking into a club w/shades on,, that is so,,,,, so,,,,, 

I can't even think of the word for it - but I don't like it whatsoever.

Maybe the word is conceited


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

The best part about this was it wasnt even a club, it was a hillbilly bar!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Archie you do hit so anything extra you add will cause over training this includes walking .

I would so wear shades to a club ,but then again I'm an attention whore so ...lol. Sounds like alot of guys try an start shit with you D.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Andalite* I am not cutting anymore. I dropped 8lbs in a month and down to 208. I decided to try to maintain and then come summer go at it again, but without cutting calories. I am just so fuckin active during the summer. The father in law and I havent spoken. But rather theres a new situation that has occured. My wife is friends with this girls she used to work with. Well her boyfriend thinks hes tough shit. Telling everyone that I am a metrosexual, yadda yadda yadda. This guy is about 160lbs! And definitly dresses more HOMO-sexual than myself! Fucker wore a button up white shirt with a white wife beater under it, along with a pair of shades to the bar one night! I mean come on, what a tool! So I will take care of him sooner or later. But of couse its all in good time.



1.) great news on the cutting. 8 lbs in 1 month? sweet....

2.) the guy who u spoke about is a dick......yes, deal with him when the time comes.....if u calls u metro its ok....just tell him its still better than being pseudo-homo-wannabe  

peace

Andalite


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

When I was doing powerlifting, Very heavy Negatives helped out a tremendous amount. That and just overloading the bar. I.E If I squat 400, putting 550 on the bar, walking it out and holding it, return it and then 410 would feel light from the outset. 

Anyway, just came to check in on you Double D. How's everything going?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Brother Brutus, your killin me LOL!!!

Hows it goin BRother D2??? I'm doin "my" version of the 5x5, but you know me, I NEVER follow anything to the T, I have to put my spin on things LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> When I was doing powerlifting, Very heavy Negatives helped out a tremendous amount. That and just overloading the bar. I.E If I squat 400, putting 550 on the bar, walking it out and holding it, return it and then 410 would feel light from the outset.
> 
> Anyway, just came to check in on you Double D. How's everything going?



I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Brutus, your killin me LOL!!!
> 
> Hows it goin BRother D2??? I'm doin "my" version of the 5x5, but you know me, I NEVER follow anything to the T, I have to put my spin on things LOL!!!



LOL jk with you Archie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I'll try that tomorrow.



Let me know how it goes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2007)

I never had much luck with negatives, but I get the feeling I never used them correctly.  The theory makes sense, so try it and decide for yourself.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.

Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?! 

Gotta go now guys, update later.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh no my Friend, I hope not!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.
> 
> Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?!
> 
> Gotta go now guys, update later.



How?!?!?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.
> 
> Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?!
> 
> Gotta go now guys, update later.



whoa.....HOW?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

D have you been having trouble with locking out your bench? Maybe he's wrong about your shoulder.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.
> 
> Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?!
> 
> Gotta go now guys, update later.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.
> 
> Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?!
> 
> Gotta go now guys, update later.



Dude, that sucks.  Hope the "may" turns into a "don't".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.
> 
> Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?!
> 
> Gotta go now guys, update later.



 Hope not!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi guys, to everyone thanks for stopping by. Much apreciated.
> 
> Went to the doctor today and had an xray on my shoulder. May have a torn rotator cuff?!?!
> 
> Gotta go now guys, update later.



 hope not!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2007)

No!!!!!  Hope for the best


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2007)

Hope not bud!!!  I did it a while ago and it sucks!  Never got surgery but I need it!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2007)

guh, DoubleD I certainly hope not!! What happened? .... Keep us updated man, I'm wishing ya the best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2007)

I am crossing my fingers for you buddy!  That would major league suck.


----------



## Mista (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope not


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

He always keeps us in suspense when he's injured.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Feb 26, 2007)

Took an xray last Friday looked like a tear, but today I have to go to the company doctor. Though I dont trust this jack ass at all, I still gotta go. I am sure I will be doing an MRI in the next few days. The Xray the other day showed a tear in the rotator cuff, but will be able to tell more in the mri. God lets hope not because if its true there will be no softball at all this summer!!!!!!! Guys pray for me.

On a positive note, I sent off my money like 10 minutes ago for my NASM cert. I am very positive about this.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you D


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck, man. Hope things work out for you. You seem to be handling it nicely.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Took an xray last Friday looked like a tear, but today I have to go to the company doctor. Though I dont trust this jack ass at all, I still gotta go. I am sure I will be doing an MRI in the next few days. The Xray the other day showed a tear in the rotator cuff, but will be able to tell more in the mri. God lets hope not because if its true there will be no softball at all this summer!!!!!!! Guys pray for me.
> 
> On a positive note, I sent off my money like 10 minutes ago for my NASM cert. I am very positive about this.





Oh no, that sucks dude! I hoep it is somethign that you can bounce back from quickly. It sucks that you put so much work into something to only to get an injury. Id it is a tear, try to stay positive. Maybe you can put more work into your legs while you let your shoulder heal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont you give in D.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep us updated. The body is a miraculous beast- sometimes injuries that seem hard to fix if treated properly heal quickly. You're young too and in great shape so you may be back in the saddle in no time flat. Stay optimistic DD.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep your head up bud!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Always in my Prayers my Friend!!! Best Wishes on your injury AND your certification!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2007)

My boy IS positive!  Way to hang in DD.  An xray cannot show a tear, the doc was offering his diagnosis.  Hopefully he is wrong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My boy IS positive!  Way to hang in DD.  An xray cannot show a tear, the doc was offering his diagnosis.  Hopefully he is wrong.



You'll need an ultrasound or MRI to see a tear.   Hopefully it's just a minor muscle pull


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll defiantly say a prayer for ya DoubleD.
Best of luck man .... how did this even come about anyways?? Were you getting really bad shoulder pain?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, come on now little cowboy!  If Bartolo Colon can play with a torn rotator cuff, so can you!


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I went to the company doctor yesterday and he said it was some sort of impingment. While he didnt offer an MRI or nothing of the sort. So I decided to go back and see my doctor. She ordered an MRI to be done this Saturday. Now here comes the draw back:

There is a board of physicians that can only be used whenever an injury occurs at the work place. Well my doctor is not on that board. SO now I am back at square one. I got a call from the HR today and he said hes put into a bind. He says that I need to see a doc off of the board. I said hey if my doc says she thinks I should wait until I get an MRI then go back to work then thats what I am going to do. I figure she is more likely to do things that are best for me rather than some company appointed doctor. Hell I dont know guys right now my hands are tied, and I am lost at what to do?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

See your own doctor, but see theirs as well.  Get both opinions, and see if they agree.  If yours says tear, theirs says something else, try to get the MRI results sent to the board doc and get your doc to talk to them.  They may not do it, but it can't hurt.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

I really get irritated with the whole "on the list" insurance scams...

Well, not scams,, but why would you be expected to change doctors just because of stupid insurance, when you've gone to your family doctor all your life?  It doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Exactly!!!

But looks like I gotta ride this out and see what happens! I think they are trying to fuck me if you ask me! 2-3 months left on this job then I am done, cant wait. 

I am looking forward to my NASM things!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2007)

If they fuck you over im sure a few of us could fly over and offer a little friendly "persuasion" about our good friend Double D.

Martha! Wheres my golf clubs...

Seriously though, hang in there, man.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

Either path you take, an MRI can be read by almost anyone.  This brings me back to what happened to my back.  It took me forever to get an MRI cuz of money and it wasnt really needed in my case other to help calm me down knowing I didnt NEED surgery, but its definetly a peace of mind, diagnosis is accurate, and prepares you for what is needed for getting back in the gym safely.

You might have to pay out of pocket, but some places will actually give you a break.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats a mess, Best wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I went to the company doctor yesterday and he said it was some sort of impingment. While he didnt offer an MRI or nothing of the sort. So I decided to go back and see my doctor. She ordered an MRI to be done this Saturday. Now here comes the draw back:
> 
> There is a board of physicians that can only be used whenever an injury occurs at the work place. Well my doctor is not on that board. SO now I am back at square one. I got a call from the HR today and he said hes put into a bind. He says that I need to see a doc off of the board. I said hey if my doc says she thinks I should wait until I get an MRI then go back to work then thats what I am going to do. I figure she is more likely to do things that are best for me rather than some company appointed doctor. Hell I dont know guys right now my hands are tied, and I am lost at what to do?





Could it be time to utter the scariest word a company can fathom: LAWSUIT!

Maybe they will stop jerking you around if you do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> See your own doctor, but see theirs as well. Get both opinions, and see if they agree. If yours says tear, theirs says something else, try to get the MRI results sent to the board doc and get your doc to talk to them. They may not do it, but it can't hurt.


Pylon offers good advice.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pylon offers good advice.


DEFINATLY!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Got another appointment in the next few days doctor was not able to see me today since hes not there for the day.  HR person said that she didnt know if he would be able to see me tommorow or on Friday. Either way I am pretty sure whomever it will be will probably do whats best for the company. 

But the thing is if there is something seriously hurt, I do have an excuse from my doctor and there could definitly be a lawsuit if it does happen.

Good to see all of you here. So anything new?


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2007)

New things -   It's we have a freakin blizzard here and I'm so sick of it....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2007)

One way or the other, hope they get your shoulder fixed.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2007)

Omg DoubleD that whole situation is messed! Some Doctors are so fucking stupid.. I've yet to meet one that I completely trust.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Hang on.  How did you hurt your shoulder?  Did you do it at work?  I missed that part of the story...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Insurance, Dr.'s, Work, OH MAN that makes my blood boil!!!

Best wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yo, D!
You're banged up? How's things?


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Hurt the shoulder at work about 2 months ago, however I was mopping at work the other day and really fudged it up. Oh well got another appointment today at 3:40p. Shall see then. Hopefully nothing, but can only hope. It doesnt hurt near as bad as it did, so shall see.

In the meantime should be getting my NASM marterial today!!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck with the appointment today. 

Whoo-hoo for the NASM stuff!!! Your going to make such a great personal training, have you ever considered doing online training as well?


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

No to be honest I didnt even know it existed!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Went to the doc and he sent me back to work on restricted lifting weights. I have therapy for 2 weeks and then back to see him. It doesnt hurt near as bad and I am going to try a leg workout tonight. I feel like a fatty right now so bad!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Glad its feelin better, but still be very careful my Friend, as you've been told I'm sure!!!
Best Wishes on your w/o tonight, and online training is huge, GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Online training is huge huh? Any links to this?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Online training is huge huh? Any links to this?



Well, my trainer when I was BBing has a site, I can send you the link if you want, give you a better Idea!!! He also goes to their homes or they can come to his, he has a total package I guess, but he helped my online mostly!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Here you go BRother D2!!!
http://www.pinnaclepersonaltraining.com/


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Archie. Looks like a lot of work just to put together the page!!!!! Very impressive.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2007)

Hope the shoulder is as good as it sounds.  Be careful with it!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Went to the doc and he sent me back to work on restricted lifting weights. I have therapy for 2 weeks and then back to see him. It doesnt hurt near as bad and I am going to try a leg workout tonight. I feel like a fatty right now so bad!



Im sure its all in your mind, whenever i take some time off my mental self-image turns into Eric Cartman .

Good about the shoulder though - less pain = good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Are  you doing any kind of shoulder stretches?


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Shoulder feels great guys. Will be back in it soon!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

D kicking ass  When do you think you'll be rdy to do some UFC stuff?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shoulder feels great guys. Will be back in it soon!



    AWESOME my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

I am going to be kicking some ass real soon to be honest. Wife has a friend who has a b/f who is a real jackass. If I decide to go out tonight, we shall see. But I think I may get the UFC thing and chill out. 


On a bright note, as to what I wrote to Pylon in his journal. I got a buddy whos a personal trainer, who says he can get me a job there asap. I told him I would feel much better getting certified first. I want to learn all I can before I start telling people what to do, u know?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2007)

Great that your shoulder is getting back on track!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shoulder feels great guys. Will be back in it soon!


 

That's awesome man, so glad to hear!


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Good to hear the shoulder problem should cease in a couple weeks. It may seem like a while but in the long run it is nothing.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2007)

Good stuff about the shoulder! Thats my greatest fear .. to get an injury that would prevent me from going to a gym. You going to go easy on delt/pressing work though?

Ya online training is huge ... it would be a bit of work getting your own webpage set up and all that jazz, but once you did you could sit back and just watch the clients come to you .. plus it would be more of an 'extra' type thing, you'd have your real clients, + your internet clinets on the side. And really you'd just be doing what you're doing now here on IM, writting out programs, giving advice based on results etc. Only difference really would be you'd be getting paid for it!
And that's great that you didn't just jump at the job! If anything it shows your friend how serious you are about this job,how great of a PT you're going to be, and how the safety of your clients is extremely important to ya, and your not interested in some 'quick money' . 
Did you end up getting your NASM stuff yesterday?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm...guess I should go check out my journal.


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

No I havent recieved it yet! I even checked today and nothing. I am starting to get pretty upset here. Its been 6 days since I ordered it.....

Thanks guys for the kind words about the shoulder. I think it will be fine before I know it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Brother D2, do you have a link to your certification stuff, it interests me as well!!! Best Wishes on that my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shoulder feels great guys. Will be back in it soon!



Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shoulder feels great guys. Will be back in it soon!



Good news for getting back the softball field, too.


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Lower

*Deadlift (Conventional)*
225x10
365x5
375x5

*Split Squats*
185x10
195x10
205x10
*These arent all that hard, just very tough to keep balance

*Good Mornings*
135x10
185x10
185x10

*Leg Extensions*
4 platesx10 (3 sets)
Supersetted with
*1-legged hypers*
bwx10 (3 sets)

Workout Time-45 mins


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome news about the shoulder my friend!


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks JD, I am very very relieved about it. And belive it or not I am ready to go back to work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2007)

I predict a very sore ass tomorrow for you. Good to hear you'll be able to play again.


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Good prediction my back is fried right now!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2007)

hahah I bet that felt good, especially since you haven't done a workout in a bit! Your legs are going to be MANGLED tomorrow! Good shit DoubleD!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother D2, keep it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Mr. DD, tremendous workout, sir.  I see things haven't changed much since I was here last...you are still kicking ass...
Good thing about that shoulder, very happy for you...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Good stuff, DD.  How did you like the split squats compared to lunges?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2007)

Dayum...thats a leg killing session if i ever saw one! One of these days and your hamstrings will rebel, pack their bags, and leave home.

Nice work


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2007)

Good wo.



Double D said:


> *Split Squats*
> 185x10
> 195x10
> 205x10
> *These arent all that hard, just very tough to keep balance


I guess you take your knee as close to the floor as poss? also try a slower tempo, if you really want to fry your legs


----------



## Double D (Mar 6, 2007)

Whats up guys not much time. 

Fuckin NASM thing is very overwhelming!!!!!

Yeah legs and back were fried for a few days, but ready to do it again tommorow!!!

Yeah knee almost hits the floor, the tempo may have not been very slow, but its kinda like hurry up and go up before I fall over!

Guys I will reply more later, cya guys.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 6, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Good wo.
> 
> 
> I guess you take your knee as close to the floor as poss? also try a slower tempo, if you really want to fry your legs



Even you saying that makes my quads ache


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

How goes it Brother D2, hope all is well my Friend!!! Do you by any chance have a link to your certification stuff???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Even you saying that makes my quads ache


Yeah, slow tempo is a beeyotch!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

nasm.org

Here ya go Archie......pretty good stuff here. I am really enjoying it. cant believe the things I didnt already know. However the anatomy gets a bit much!

On another note had a physical therapy thing yesterday. Things are looking very good and I will be back sooner than I thought. They think in a few weeks I will be able to lift again, I will take it easy at first but I am excited.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

How much longer before you workout again? Well, upper.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> How much longer before you workout again? Well, upper.



Yeah! DD when!?


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

lawl


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brother D2!!! Hope you have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

I really dont know when guys!!! I have no pain anymore in my shoulder, but I am trying to take it easy until I get the ok to go! I know I will have a strength loss, but it comes with the territory! Hopefully in the next week or 2. Can only hope though.

No problem Archie, weekend ought to be good. Going over to a buddies tommorow and will try to hit some softballs, depending on what the practice cuts feel like. Shall see, but before that I am going to do a lower workout, and do some studying on my NASM things.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2007)

Good idea on not pushing it .. as much as it sucks you should probably let your shoulders rest up for a bit... the injury just isn't worth it.

LOL ya I can only imagine how much of a bitch the anatomy part would be! Having to memorize all those little tiny details .. it'd be so annoying!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> I really dont know when guys!!! I have no pain anymore in my shoulder, but I am trying to take it easy until I get the ok to go! I know I will have a strength loss, but it comes with the territory! Hopefully in the next week or 2. Can only hope though.
> 
> No problem Archie, weekend ought to be good. Going over to a buddies tommorow and will try to hit some softballs, depending on what the practice cuts feel like. Shall see, but before that I am going to do a lower workout, and do some studying on my NASM things.



You may actually gains strength if you've been over trained.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you ever figure out what caused the problem to begin with, or did I just miss it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

That's good news DD.  Like TT said, did they figure out what the problem was?  Impingement?


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

So I have been a bit lazy the past couple of days with my studying, but back to the grind today. I want to complete the whole bones and muscle chapter today and go along to the cardiorespiratory chapter tommorow! I am just making sure I dont bite off more than I can chew! I want to make sure to know it well before I move on. 

As for yesterday.....I decided to take some batting practice yesterday. Started off really slow and I was just taking nice slow cuts to knock some line drives out, but then my ego got the best of me! Hit on a 360 field and out of probably 50 balls I hit about 3 balls over that 360 mark! Oh and these are softball. Most of them 44 cor 375's. Then I decided to use my buddies shaved Synergy bat and I hit most of those balls out! That bat is so wicked! 

Anyways, I decided to do some speed lifting yesterday so here it is, boring and weak shit!

*Jump Squat*
135x10-5 sets with 30 seconds rest 

*Speed Deads*
225x5-5 sets with 30 seconds rest

*Cable Crunches*
100x10-3 sets

Workout time-15 minutes?

But hitting time was like 3 hours! We had a bunch of guys and I ran around in the outfield shagging balls. I really need to work on some running and getting back into ball playing shape! But I sure do get one hell of a jump on the ball!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2007)

Loving the jump squats! Ive never been brave enough to try them with weights, lol.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah I felt like a pinch in my knee on those so I stopped. I dont know if I really liked them, and I think they needed to be supersetted with split squats!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

how many times have to done jump squats in the past?

More importantly, how much have you just worked on jump landings before loading yourself and doing the jump squats?


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

I have done them previously in the past, but most of the time with lighter weights. As far as jump landings I am not sure what you mean? I have always been an athlete, and have been very durable. Have always played basketball, baseball, football, heck you name it I have probably played it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Then I decided to use my buddies *shaved *Synergy bat and I hit most of those balls out! That bat is so wicked!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Good lookin speed w/o and Excellent batting practice!!! You sound like a power hitter Brother D2!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 11, 2007)

Damn Jump Squats with that much weight?? That's crazy .. and dangerous hahaha. I'd be so scared of screwing up my knees or landing the wrong way.
Holy crap you're flying through that NASM stuff aren't ya?? How many sections have ya read so far? Do you know roughly when your going to be taking the test?

And I didn't understand a word with the softball stuff LOL !! So can't really comment on that. (I suck at sports, lol I use to think there was 9 periods in a hockey game bahaha)


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

*TT* Just for playing around! It is a huge no no in a real game! We are playin in an outlaw tournament on the 31rst so I will be using it that day! Hell Ultras are legal on that day. And the fence is only like 310 feet!!!! This is way past dumb! Oh and did I mention a no homerun limit!

*Archie* Yes that is my claim to fame, haha.

*Tom* Yeah it is a bit much on the weight on those jump squats, maybe I ought to look into lowering that a considerable amount. So far I have been through 3 chapters of the book and a video. Its been about a week. I dont know when I am going to take it, but I am going to take all this time and do the best I can with it!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have done them previously in the past, but most of the time with lighter weights. As far as jump landings I am not sure what you mean? I have always been an athlete, and have been very durable. Have always played basketball, baseball, football, heck you name it I have probably played it.



Doesn't matter if you have done them in the past.

You need to think of your program as progressive.  So you move from one techique (practicing landing) to another technique (working on jumping) to another technique (loading the jump).

this goes for anyone.  even a profressional athlete.  You always want to make it progressive and build upon certain qualities.

Jump Landings:

Jump, stick the landing and hold in the landed position for 3 seconds (make adjustments if needed).  Jump again, etc...


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks P.......I appreciate the input! Whenever doing jump squats do you kinda keep the same form as regular squats, by that I mean do you still push off your heals? I know personally I do.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

your foot should remain in contact with the floor until you extend all the way when you finish the jump if you are doing sinlge response jumps (one jump at a time....ie a max vertical jump).

If you are doing multiple response jumps (many jumps in succession without a pause between them) then things will be a little different.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

I did jumps with no pause. However after hearing what you are saying I think I will try the first of those to make sure I get the jump and landing down!


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Decided to do a light upper today, but I got carried away!!!

Dynamic warmup-15 minutes


*Bench*
225x5
275x5
285x3
225x10 (Super wide)

Supersetted w/

*Clap Pushups*
10
10
10
10

*DB Unsupported Rows*
125x10 (3 sets)

*Incline Press*
225x5
225x5
235x5

*Pullups*
bw+35x10
bw+45x5
bw+55x4
Was pooped, not used to this at the time!!!

*Static BB Holds*
225x70 secs
225x65 secs

*DB Curls*
35x10
Dropset
25x60 second static hold

*Planks*
3 sets of 75 second holds

Static Stretch-15 minutes

Workout time-65 minutes

Thoughts:
Was very impressed with this because of the 3 weeks off. Shoulder feels fantastic! See how it feels tommorw, I expect it will feel fine!

Also took batting practice for 2 hours, but was dead tired, so I sucked some serious ass!


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh and I forgot I did T-Pushups for 2 sets of 10 reps with 20 lb db's.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice workout for a comeback!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Good workout.

Be careful with the super wide benching and batting, easy on that shoulder.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

FANTASTIC w/o BRother D2, looks like the shoulder is doin Great imo!!!
Big #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice work, dub.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 13, 2007)

good wo! looks like the shoulder is well on the mend.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good DD!

Pullups are awesome!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Decided to do a light upper today, but I got carried away!!!
> 
> Dynamic warmup-15 minutes
> 
> ...



Kickass pull ups man, helluva comeback!! I'm so glad to hear the shoulder feels better!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn you hella a power dad!


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Hope all is well your way. I have taken the past few days off to recoop. Have been hitting the past few days and played osme baketball yesterday.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks fellas. Hope all is well your way. I have taken the past few days off to recoop. Have been hitting the past few days and played osme baketball yesterday.


 
This is all great news DD.  The shoulder problem seems to now be a thing of the past.....


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell yeah! I'm glad to hear that you have recovered for the most part.


----------



## Double D (Mar 16, 2007)

I think the shoulder is kinda in the past, but I am still a bit cautious of it. 

Going to St.Louis tonight and will be there till Sunday. Ought to be a super good time. St.Patty's day parade!!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2007)

Good to hear about the shoulder! 
Good stuff about the ST. Patty day celebration! I know I'm getting HAMMERED tomorrow! LOL might go to a hockey game and then to some party, gonna be a good time!

How's the NASM stuff coming along? You still trucking through it all?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

Have a GREAT and Safe time my Friend!!! I'm SO busy this weekend, next time we'll meet!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think the shoulder is kinda in the past, but I am still a bit cautious of it.
> 
> Going to St.Louis tonight and will be there till Sunday. Ought to be a super good time. St.Patty's day parade!!!!!


 
From personal experience, the toughest part for me to come back from after I hurt my shoulder, was my brain. 

The story goes: I was playing shortstop for the first time in my life during a practice. Normally I was the starting first baseman, however, that night the SS didn't show up and I said I would take over during practice. I did so and we practiced. Most of the balls were hit to me and for the most part I was doing well (I am not super accurate, from shortstop, but I can throw it). An hour into it, all of my throws started falling short. I didn't think much of it until there was one ground ball that I caught clean and flung it to first and what came out of my hand was a lob. Scared the hell out of me so I asked the manager to stop and to toss the ball with me for a second. No matter how hard I tried to throw it, the ball would be a lob and would not make it to the destination cleanly...and the pain the days that followed when I lifted up my arm....

I ended up having acute tendinitis, which is the step before tearing up my whole shoulder. I was out for about 8 weeks, and the doctor didn't let me throw, lift or do anything but therapy on the shoulder. Came back stronger the next season but as I threw the ball during warmups, the only thing I could think of was the day I almost damaged the shoulder. It took some time before I could trust my arm again. Playing first was a help beause, as you know, first basemen don't throw a whole lot and I didn't have to make critical throws. When I finally had to, I lobbed it to wherever I was throwing. I, however, was able to get it out of my head and play on...

Sorry for the long winded post, but I feel what you are feeling now, but it'll go away before you know it, you just have to make sure you help push it out...

Either way, I'll be pulling for you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like you are doing some "new stuff".   It looks good DD.

Keep it up


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

*Tom* You sure did get drunk as well didnt ya!

*Archie* It was definitly safe for us for the most part. Had a DD all night. Nothing great happened though, kinda boring all in all. The parade was mondo packed and you couldnt even navigate, and the irish pubs were as bad. I like alot of people at a bar, but not to the point you cant get to the bar to even order a drink.

*Fantasma* I dont know how many times I had been throw out of position, but lucky for me I never hurt myself, good story though.

*YM* I really enjoy new things, they have been fun. However yesterday wasnt the newest of things, you shall see.


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

So yesterday morning I got up and went to a Gold's gym off of Manchester in St.Louis where I had to pay a whopping 15 bucks for a days pass!!!! Anyways this place sucks! They had half their weights in one room and the other half in a room clear on the other side of the gym!!! And this gym is huge!!! So I did inclines and had to walk for atleast 45 seconds to the other end of the gym to do pullups, now thats gay!!!

*Upper*

*Bench*
225x5
275x5
275x5
275x4

*DB Rows*
120x10
120x10
120x10
*This is as big as their DB's go!!!! How gay is that?!?! These were very easy!!!

*Incline Press*
225x6
235x4
245x3
255x2

*Chins*
bwx15 (3 sets)

*Skulls*
125x8 (2 sets)

*Alternating DB Curls/ Suppersetted with DB laterals*
35x10 (2 sets)

*Workout time* About an hour

Hey atleast the management was incredibly nice there! So I need to drop some bf, this weekend has been killer!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2007)

Good stuff you pumping out there D!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

EXCELLENT w/o Brother D2!!! Very strong #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> So yesterday morning I got up and went to a Gold's gym off of Manchester in St.Louis where I had to pay a whopping 15 bucks for a days pass!!!! Anyways this place sucks! They had half their weights in one room and the other half in a room clear on the other side of the gym!!! And this gym is huge!!! So I did inclines and had to walk for atleast 45 seconds to the other end of the gym to do pullups, now thats gay!!!



$15/day seems to be the going rate for a day pass at Gold's.  When I was on travel recently I wound up getting a week for $39.  One bad thing about going to Gold's is that it makes me realize what a crappy gym I go to regularly.  I've never seen a poorly equipped Gold's.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, sorry to hear about your bad gym experience. But, I am glad to see you throwing up nice numbers.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragment guys. I just didnt like how all the weights were spread out! Kinda sucked...

I had another upper workout today, my knees have really been bothering me so there hasnt been a lower work in a while. I got very flat feet so its really been affecting me. I measured my bf today and its about a whopping 17%!!! Most in a very long time!!! So the past few days have really been concentrating on proportions! Not worrying about what so much, but how much if I do eat something not so good. Besides that with the warm weather I have been outside running around constantly. Me and my daughter decided to jump on the trampaline today so we did so for about an hour. 

Anyways heres the weak ass workout!!!

*Bench*
275x3
255x5
265x5

*Cable Rows*
225x10 (3 sets)

*Dips*
bw+90x10
bw+115x8
bw+140x5

*Pullups*
bw+45x8
bw+55x6
bwx12

Stretched for 15 minutes

I have been under the weather a bit with my sinuses, along with I just got dine with some walking and running before I went to the old garage (gym), wasnt suppose to workout until like 8 that night, but I got a call and he was ready so we did and I was so unfocused.

So here this is-
Weight 217.8
BF-17% give or take a bit.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

I about forgot, I got about another 2 weeks and my NASM book will be read. I will go back through it and review, especially over the muscles, bones, and exercises (though the exercises are easy). Along with being able to really form a program into their template.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

great stuff dude 

btw: im back from my spring break


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you get over your sinus cold quick- being sick and training isn't fun. When do you plan to take the NASM exam? It sounds like you are studying hard.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Great w/o my Friend, hope you feel better soon and your knee is 100% Brother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

*Andalite* Where did you go for Spring Break?

*BB* Yeah the cold kinda has me down! As far as the exam goes, I dont know? I am a bit overwhelmed right now. I am going to try to get the rest read by the end of the week if lucky, maybe by next week, but damn theres just so much info! I saw something on the net about flash cards for the exam and it said it will take all the guessing out of it and give you what you really need to know....I am considering it. Kinda drives me crazy some of the guys I know are certified through ISSA (I believe), and they know very little. They said there wasnt much anatomy on the test at all, and the test was very easy! Shows the standards set by that certain certification!

*Archie* Thank you! The knee is ok, but with the flat feet and a bit heavier than I need to be its time for a change!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

DD, it seems like you are getting all your injuries out of the way all at once.    Here's to an injury-free season.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn, your pull-ups are strong. 

Mine have been stagnate for months.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

*TT* Ya I dont get it, the knees like I have said are from simply flat feet! They have gave me trouble in the past, but not as badly as here recently!

*KJ* My pulling smashes my pushing. My bench is only around 315 or so right now, and I know I can DB row about 140-150 for 10. Maybe a bit of cheating, but I dominate DB rows! To bad I feel like this off season has felt like a waste! I feel like I have trained all wrong! I shouldve trained for explosiveness! Rather than purely strength! Oh well like the Cubs always say, "Theres always next year!".


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

i went to LA for spring break....was fantastic...if ur on facebook u can see all my pics and shit....ive hardly slept this break.....it was sooo much fun


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Nope no face book for me. I have myspace, but thats just because my wife made it for me.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

oh well then...... get a facebook account


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

So much time and effort into that. I am to lazy, haha.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are some nice dips and pull-ups!! Sorry to hear about the knees though  , you certainly don't need fucked up knees.

Good Idea about just getting proportions under control! So long as you get your Protein, Fiber, EFA's in ya and your calories under control  .. it's very possible to get RIPPED eating table sugar!

Don't rush yourself with the NASM exam .. if you don't feel comfortable with the material then don't rush yourself. Just take your time!

hahaha I've never been on a trampoline before, I've always wanted to though!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Never on a trampoline? Wow! I think we have always had one! Its a good time. I just end up on my head half the time! 

I definitly eat very little sugar! I am not all about getting ripped at this point! I just want to be back to around 200lbs or so like I was over last summer, its easier on me overall. I am not sure I can play 150 games this summer at this weight!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

my goal is to reach 200 lbs this year....just so u know....u know like when ur going about saying getting down to 200 think about us small fry who are dreaming of reaching 200.... 

lol

j/k bro

best of luck with the weight loss thingy

btw: do u get urges to eat chocolates and stuff? i get them all the time...well not all the time but if i dont eat sweet food atleast once a day ill feel the urge....i usally pop a small hershey's once in 2 days now...perhaps this has something to do with the fact that i can have 3 litres of pepsi in 3 hours and still not be jittery and i can have 4 cans of redbull and go to sleep fine in like 5 minutes after finishing the last one lol....


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2007)

Trampolines are brutal!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2007)

I've never been on a trampoline either  looks like fun though, but knowing me, i'll injure myself


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope you don't consider your workout "weak ass" when you are doing dips with 140 lbs straped on


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 21, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I've never been on a trampoline either  looks like fun though, but knowing me, i'll injure myself



LOL injuring yourself is what would make it fun !!! Taking Risks! hahaha


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Heres my first bit of ground breaking news: *Me and my wife are having yet another girl!!!! I know I am suppose to want a boy, and I did at first. But after some thinking about it, if this daughter is as good as my other 2 I couldnt ask for me!!!!!*

*Andalite* Dude I crave everything from pizza to chocolate! I 2 can drink cans after cans of energy drinks and feel nothing!

*Gaz* Whats up dude havent seen ya around much! Yeah dude they can be killer!

*BMU* No shit?!?! Kinda crazy. Seems like I have been on em for half my life. They kick my ass after about an hour on em.

*YM* Ok ok so part of it was good, but I had ZERO energy and didnt seem like I really pushed myself.

*Tom* I actually jumped to close to my oldest daughter and she went up and came down on the top of her head! I felt horrible!!!!!

Alright fellas well I spend the entire day outside again. The knees are feeling better. Its not like I am doing high impact on the trampoline, just flips and shit and land on my ass. 

Today:
Trampoline-1 hour
Batting Practice-1 and 1/2 hour.

During BP today I hit some serious piss rods! I was practicing standing and hitting and trying to yank it down the line. We hit in the country so the wind was killing the ball. I was trying the high leg kick to really get my weight back and explode through it! I hit almost every ball with some serious back spin and it cut the wind plenty of times and off a line would hit the fence in the air. The fence is about 310. The balls I really got elevated would either get killed by the wind or cut through it and go over the fence. Normally those were the balls I hit about left center and they carried to right center. I absolutly love tomahawking balls whenever theres a terrible wind. 

Well guys I dont know if I will be working out tommorow or not I have alot on my plate right now. Trying to study for the NASM along with having to take my CPR class tommorow and also my daughters are both going to be with me tommorow, so that really makes it hard. Oh well shall see.

Everyone take care.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Heres my first bit of ground breaking news: *Me and my wife are having yet another girl!!!! I know I am suppose to want a boy, and I did at first. But after some thinking about it, if this daughter is as good as my other 2 I couldnt ask for me!!!!!*



  Congratulations, DD.  

However, with the potential for all that estrogen to be running around your house in several years, you should start planning NOW for your own private manly retreat.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Batting Practice-1 and 1/2 hour.
> 
> During BP today I hit some serious piss rods! I was practicing standing and hitting and trying to yank it down the line. We hit in the country so the wind was killing the ball. I was trying the high leg kick to really get my weight back and explode through it! I hit almost every ball with some serious back spin and it cut the wind plenty of times and off a line would hit the fence in the air. The fence is about 310. The balls I really got elevated would either get killed by the wind or cut through it and go over the fence. Normally those were the balls I hit about left center and they carried to right center. I absolutly love tomahawking balls whenever theres a terrible wind.



All this talk of softball in your and Pylon's journals makes me wish we were starting soon.    I'd gladly take 310 ft consistently.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> All this talk of softball in your and Pylon's journals makes me wish we were starting soon.    I'd gladly take 310 ft consistently.



I want to hit 330 consistently! 

Oh and your welcome to come to any manly voyages with me!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

*CONGRATS Brother D2!!!*


----------



## Andalite (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:
			
		

> Me and my wife are having yet another girl!!!! I know I am suppose to want a boy, and I did at first. But after some thinking about it, if this daughter is as good as my other 2 I couldnt ask for me!!!!!



AWESOME!!!!!!!! congrats bro.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## Double D (Mar 22, 2007)

Heres my new routine I figured I would try: If anyone has some adjustments that sounds good I would like to hear em.

*Upper Total*
Bench-3x8
Split Squats-3x8 (each leg)
Incline-3x8
Side Lunges-2x10
superset w/
Step ups-2x10
CGBP-2x8
SS w/
Side Raises-2x10

*Total Pull*
Pullups-3x8
Deads-3x8
Rows-3x8
Leg Curls-2x10
SS w/
Hypers-2x10

*Total Power*
Plyo Pushups-3x5
Jump Squats-3x5
Box Pushups-3x5
Speed Deads-3x5
Supine Rows-3x5

*Core Work*-Each day
Planks-3x60 secs
Bridges-3 sets
T-Pushups-3x10
Cable Crunches-3x10

Superset all of these and use a 90 second ri.

So todays workout was:

Total Upper

*Bench*
135x10
185x10
225x8
245x8
245x8

*Split Squats*
135x10
185x10
205x10
*Went easy at first since the knee was bothering me

*Incline*
185x10 (3 sets)
*Very easy and used a 2/1/2 tempo

*Lunges Superset w/ Step Ups*
50lbs. with each exercise 2x10

*CGBP*
185x10 (2 sets with a 2/1/2 tempo)
*easy
SS w/
*Laterals*
25lbs DB'sx10 (2 sets)

Static stretching 30 minutes

Workout time-45 minutes

RI's throughout the workout was about 75 seconds


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats DD!  I'm hoping it is a boy for you


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratz about the upcoming baby girl !!
hahah although like mentioned that sure is alot of estrogen in the house, especially with them all being so close in age! Have fun dealing with three teenage girls practically all at once!!  hahaha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2007)

Interesting wo. and congrats on the baby girl. Good thing their daddy is big and strong. It'll be easy to intimidate all those boys who will come knocking on your front door in a few years


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

Good workout. What happened to your knee?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Interesting wo. and congrats on the baby girl. Good thing their daddy is big and strong. It'll be easy to intimidate all those boys who will come knocking on your front door in a few years



Never mind intimidate.  DD will knock the crap out of the first one who so much looks the wrong way at his daughter.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Congratz about the upcoming baby girl !!
> hahah although like mentioned that sure is alot of estrogen in the house, especially with them all being so close in age! Have fun dealing with three teenage girls practically all at once!!  hahaha.



D better buy some Chastity belts.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

*JD* I am having a girl. Its not a bad thing. I love the 2 I got and they are awesome. I think its the last try as well since I dont want to end up with 10 kids. I think I am just bound for girls. As long as shes healthy I will be happy. Besdies guys you will never find a more proud poppa!

*Tom* Ya dude it will be almost all at once! It will be crazy, they are already little drama mommas now! The thing is with my youngest shes more like a boy than anything. She likes to bark like a dog and simply go out with me and get completly dirty! Shes awesome. My oldest is the sweetest little one ever. 

*BMU* Yeah its one thing that I always think about. How am I gonna cope with all the guys over the years? Their mommy was about as hot as a woman gets at one time. Of course after 3 kids now it takes a toll. So if they get her genes they will be doing very very well for themselves. Besdies I think I do well for myself to.....ok maybe not?

*Fufu* I dont know what happened to the knee? Just started hurting one day for no reason. I have fuckin flat feet anyways so from time to time I get bum knees and my back hurts! Fuckin sucks!

*TT* I do need to work on that for sure! I am so overprotective of them now! I can only imagine how bad it will be later. They are so amazing and for those who dont have kids yet, or are looking forward to having them soon, you will either not be dissapointed or you dont know what your missing.

*Brutus* Na I am ok, I got a gun and 2 pretty strong fists!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother D2, very interesting as well!!! Again congrats on your New addition!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> *JD* I am having a girl. Its not a bad thing. I love the 2 I got and they are awesome. I think its the last try as well since I dont want to end up with 10 kids. I think I am just bound for girls. As long as shes healthy I will be happy. Besdies guys you will never find a more proud poppa!
> 
> *Tom* Ya dude it will be almost all at once! It will be crazy, they are already little drama mommas now! The thing is with my youngest shes more like a boy than anything. She likes to bark like a dog and simply go out with me and get completly dirty! Shes awesome. My oldest is the sweetest little one ever.
> 
> ...



I remember reading somewhere that when the woman has high estrogen levels the children are more likely to be female.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

*Archie* Thank you.

*Brutus* I have always heard it has to do with the guy.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Would also like to add those tempos are 2/0/2 are ridiculous. Normally its controlled on the way down and explode up, but if you really count out 2 seconds down and 2 up its tough as hell! I havent done that in a long time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats! Kids rule! 

How did you feel on the Lunges/ step- up superset? Were you breating hard? How high of an object are you stepping up to?


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Congrats! Kids rule!
> 
> How did you feel on the Lunges/ step- up superset? Were you breating hard? How high of an object are you stepping up to?



Dude that superset was mean to say the least! I was breathing pretty hard. My cardio over the winter was bad though, I have since really picked it up! But yeah it was pretty good. I am sore as hell today!


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh and the bench was just above knee high.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

What rep ranges do you like doing your power exercises in? And do you consider speed deads for power?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

1-5 reps with weights. For things like clapping pushups/ bw stuff you could go higher. Low reps, higher sets. But that depends on what you are trying to accomplish. I would start with no more than 50% of you 3 rep max to start.

Speed deads done in the 1-5 reps would be done for power.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

My main focus is simply trying to improve explosiveness for sports.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

You should talk to P about this... phasic training. It depends where you are in your training and how close you are to your season.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

I have the NASM book and its got all kinds of things in there on power training, I just havent gotten there yet! I will ask him about it though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> 1-5 reps with weights. For things like clapping pushups/ bw stuff you could go higher. Low reps, higher sets. But that depends on what you are trying to accomplish. I would start with no more than 50% of you 3 rep max to start.
> 
> Speed deads done in the 1-5 reps would be done for power.



aree with what you are saying....Also, phasic training is important.  Even if you just took the NASM book and looked at their program desing, which is a linear program.  You can learn a lot from the way things are organized.

Speed deads are silly to me....you spend 75% of the movement decelerating.  Use either olympic pulls or olympic lifts.  Something that you aren't stopping momentum on.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Cleans, snatches, etc......?

My biggest problem with that is my form is so horrible with those! However I could not be so lazy and just work on the form!

Thanks for taking the time P. Once I get to the power section I ought to have a better understanding.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Cleans, snatches, etc......?
> 
> My biggest problem with that is my form is so horrible with those! However I could not be so lazy and just work on the form!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time P. Once I get to the power section I ought to have a better understanding.



cleans, snatches, DB snatches or just clean pulls or snatch pulls.

If your form is bad and you don't want to take the time then don't use them....plyos work really well and med. ball work is great for the upper body.  Hit that up in a power phase.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> aree with what you are saying....Also, phasic training is important.  Even if you just took the NASM book and looked at their program desing, which is a linear program.  You can learn a lot from the way things are organized.
> 
> Speed deads are silly to me....you spend 75% of the movement decelerating. * Use either olympic pulls or olympic lifts.  Something that you aren't stopping momentum on.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> and as an added bonus you learn to absorb force!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I am really going to have to get me some med balls. I have none where I work out now at. However I will be at a gym in a few months so it ought to work well.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

med. balls only work well if you have a brick wall to throw them against.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah I knew that, however does the gym you go to have a brick wall? I think it would be kinda different.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I knew that, however does the gym you go to have a brick wall? I think it would be kinda different.



We have a Plyo-Back Rebounder.  

We may end up putting in tha brick wall though because I think it is better than the rebounder.  It is nice year round in AZ though, so we can always go outside anyway.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

No doubt. Those are bad ass! Does it have a trampoline effect? Looks like it may. I would just soon have a brick wall as well.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> No doubt. Those are bad ass! Does it have a trampoline effect? Looks like it may. I would just soon have a brick wall as well.



yes, it has a trampoline effect.  we don't use it to jump on, but people coming back from ankle or knee injuries will have to do single leg stands for time on it or single leg stand and catch a tennis ball being tossed to them to re-teach proprioception.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Very interesting. I have never seen one before. About what poundage do guys start with on this exercise. More advanced guys anyways?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Very interesting. I have never seen one before. About what poundage do guys start with on this exercise. More advanced guys anyways?



on what exercise?  med. ball throws?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes sir


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes sir



Less than 10% of BW.

the idea is rate of force development.  if the ball is to heavy, it doesn't move as fast and the adaptation you seek is lost.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah I understand that. I have no medicine balls so I am trying to throw some type of power routine together here. Of course I will be adding Plyo pushups and the iso-pushups along with jump squats (Which I will use much less weight than last time), then I am kinda lost? Supine rows? BW Lunges with a leap?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

why use any weight for the squat jumps?  Just use BW.

split squat cycling plyos are fun but you need to make sure you can stick a landing real good with them.

box jumps can be good if you have the proper height and you aren't compromising landing by having the box to high and having to do a tuck jump to get up there.

tuck jumps can be good.

ladder drills

ice skaters

lots of stuff!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

So the basics of putting a power routine together has absolutly nothing to do with really trying to hit certain body parts? I think it would make sense to do 2 power exercises for upper and 2 for lower? Am I correct there?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Never mind that, I just reread that and realized how retarted I sounded and I think I am splitting hairs.

Here will be the lower aspect of it:
squat jump
tuck jumps
and lunge jumps

Upper:
Plyo Pushups
Supine bw rows (what do you think?)
Pushup Burpee Pyramid


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Also P do you think I should dedicate an entire day to power or supplement them into my workout from day to day? Meaning do my bench and superset it with plyo pushups?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

If I am to dedicate an entire day to power here is the exercises I want to incorporate:

A-1 Squat Jumps
A-1 Plyo Pushups

B-1 Box Jump March
B-2 iso-extreme push up (These are just hold as long as possible)

Lunges + Leap

Burpees

Maybe 2x5 or so....
RI's are 60 seconds.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Also P do you think I should dedicate an entire day to power or supplement them into my workout from day to day? *Meaning do my bench and superset it with plyo pushups?*



According to NASM, thats about right.  I want to hear more input too.  

Good topic.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah A according to NASM thats what they do, but I was wondering if I would benefit more from doing it that way, or dedicating an entire day to power?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't like the strength exercise supersetted with a power exercise.  I have never ahd success doing things that way.  I disagree with NASM on it.

You could have a whole power day, you could have multiple power days.  You could also do specific power work prior to your strength work.....there are tons of options.  that question is really to hard to answer due to the different scenarios that can play out.....inseason, offseason, number of weeks until compeition, etc.....once you start talking about athletic development, it is not as simple as just saying "okay 5 sets of 5".  There is to much to think about.

I don't understand why you would superset the upper and lower plyos?  Also, why super set the plyo with an isometric exercise?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok, I see what your saying then. 

Right now I am currently getting ready for our softball season to start once again and we take it very serious. Matters fact the past 2 years we have placed 3rd in state. I know last year I was in tremendous shape and this year right now I have some work to do. All I worked on all winter was strength and thats it! Now I find myself saying aw shit, I really fucked somethings up here. I need to get fast, explosive, and simply better aerobic conditioned!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ok, I see what your saying then.
> 
> Right now I am currently getting ready for our softball season to start once again and we take it very serious. Matters fact the past 2 years we have placed 3rd in state. I know last year I was in tremendous shape and this year right now I have some work to do. All I worked on all winter was strength and thats it! Now I find myself saying aw shit, I really fucked somethings up here. I need to get fast, explosive, and simply better aerobic conditioned!



well, how many weeks do you have?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Well we have our first tourny next weekend, but the actual season starts in about 2 months.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well we have our first tourny next weekend, but the actual season starts in about 2 months.



8 weeks doesn't give you a heck of a lot of time!

So, phases are going to be shorter if you are going to do the linear thing.

Or, you might have to go with an undulating type of routine.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

undulating is much more interesting to me. Linear periodzation is so blah....

8 Weeks isnt long at all! The thing is I can still train during the season, but I wont be where I want to be whenever it starts.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> We have a Plyo-Back Rebounder.
> 
> We may end up putting in tha brick wall though because I think it is better than the rebounder.  It is nice year round in AZ though, so we can always go outside anyway.



 I think you said that on purpose.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> undulating is much more interesting to me. Linear periodzation is so blah....
> 
> 8 Weeks isnt long at all! The thing is I can still train during the season, but I wont be where I want to be whenever it starts.



answered in the training section.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> answered in the training section.



YouTube - CHECKERS RAP CAT WORLD PREMIERE VIDEO - RAPCAT- AWESOME !!!!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> undulating is much more interesting to me. Linear periodzation is so blah....
> 
> 8 Weeks isnt long at all! The thing is I can still train during the season, but I wont be where I want to be whenever it starts.



Yeah, I like the undulating periodzation better too. There is just something about being able to decide what I want to do that day rather than having to follow a plan that makes the workout more enjoyable.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Well today played 3 hours of softball. I went 7 for 8 with 4 long balls. I did pretty well for myself the first day out. And this was against one of the best pitchers I have ever saw!!! His ball just dances! 

Oh and guys I do have a question reguarding trampolines: do they do anything for you other than a cardio option?


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

So heres what I have got planned for the next 8 weeks or so. 

Weeks 1-3 I will be working on more metabolic work with a few power lifts to try to really work on form.

Weeks 4-6 working on strength with some power exercises in there.

Weeks 7-8 The prime focus will be on power with some strength exercises being in there.

I have the first 3 weeks ready to go so here it is:

*Workout A*

Hang Cleans
Split Squats
Lunges
Bench
Dips

*Workout B*

Snatch
Deadlift
1-Legged Hypers
DB Rows
Pullups

Also Before each workout I am going to do some foam rolling and dynamic stretching. I may also static stretch my hips since they have been extra tight lately.

For speed work I am going to do some quick foot ladder each day.

And for core work:
Workout 1-Broom Stick ab Twists
Workout 2-Cable Crunches
Workout 3-Planks

And of course after each workout a good old static stretch to go along with it. I think I will stretch everyday to try and get my hips a bit better, they ALWAYS feel tight!

This is subject to change depending on what P-Funk thinks about it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

This is subject to change depending on what P-Funk thinks about it.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

I am pretty sure P trumps anyone I know about training and this is definitly including me!!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Hes owned me multiple times! The guys very educated.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Why not do two core exercises each time- I don't think it would be too much.

I think woodchops are great- you could do those with cables (high and low)
Also things like boats while you rotate a weight plate or med ball from one side to the other are good.
Side planks and bird dogs are good too
And just basic v-ups are a good bang for your buck

But everyone has their own preferences a lot of it comes down to what you like doing... those are just some movements that I like.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Side planks are pretty bad ass. What are boats? Woodchops are good to. I like those they kinda resemble my softball swing!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

> And for core work:
> Workout 1-Broom Stick ab Twists
> Workout 2-Cable Crunches
> Workout 3-Planks



could be a lot better.....

crunches
planks
half kneeling two part chop or lift


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

^ Yes, thats why I thought those would be good. 






That is a boat pose. You could start with that. It's a stabilization exercise.
To make it hard you hold that pose holding a weight plate or med ball in front of your chest then move the weight or ball from side to side. It's hard.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree P, those are tons better.

BB I have done those before and they suck something harder than I can imagine! I used to do fuckin pilates, now thats a bitch!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 25, 2007)

best of luck for the new 8 week cycle


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you. I still am not done putting it together. I think I got it and I get the big veto.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 25, 2007)

oh ok

i wish i could help but i think what i would say u might not want to hear. thats why im not saying anything. but im with u all the way 

btw: did u see my vids finally? 

Anuj


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Nope never did. I have been pretty busy and this computer I am on now (at work) is the only one I have been able to get on. 

Check this out guys I am really considering something like this:

Testosterone Nation - Pendulum Training for Athletes


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nope never did. I have been pretty busy and this computer I am on now (at work) is the only one I have been able to get on.
> 
> Check this out guys I am really considering something like this:
> 
> Testosterone Nation - Pendulum Training for Athletes



I wouldn't do things exactly like that.  There are concepts to take from it though.


Here is what you need to (a) ask yourself and (b) start doing....

a) ask yourself "why do I have all these questions?  why do I have so many gaps in my head as far as program design goes, yet I have been training for so long?"

and then

B) stop DOING programs and start LEARNING why people do what they do.  What is the problem with the westside program?  It is just a template!  You are clueless as to why they do what they do.  Because of that, you can not apply it to different things....and you will never be able to apply it or develop it or learn from it, if you don't know what the reasoning is behind it.  I read an author and look at what books he read.  Then I read those books.  maybe my interpretation of the material will be different.  maybe i will get something totally different out of it or apply it differently.  

That program above, like the westsite template, is nothing more than a guys sketch of what he want to happen over a certain period of time.  it is not specific to you or your circumstances.  Essentially, you are using another mans map and hoping that it takes you to the same destination.  maybe it will take you there, maybe it will get you close....or maybe it will get you no where near where you want to be.  Take the ideas, think about them and then use them in something that is your own.  That is how you evolve as a trainer.  You read, you get an idea, you apply that idea in a certain way and then a few weeks later you either say "yes that worked" or "not really the results I was hoping for".  Either way, in the end you learned something.  I read the NASM book.  I tried the supersets and the stabilization phase and all the bells and whistles, in the end I said "hmm....doesn't get me to the outcome i was looking at.  but, there are some good ideas I like in this and that I can take away from it.  I will use what I need."  So I took from that and read some more stuff and then let that evolve.

Don't copy....invent!


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Fuckin right.....*GUT CHECK*

I wasnt exactly going to do what they got there. There are some ideas they got there that I really do want to do, as far as really using the concentric, eccentric, and the isometric. But I would like to really work on keep more strength exercises in my program torwards the end. I see how they did use the exercises and change them as they went. They did a bench then made it a DB bench and so on and so forth. Of course that was set up week by week and different exercises were used everyday, for the most part. I wasnt to keen on doing absolutly NO strength training for that 4th week. I will incorporate some type of strength work each week, althought some weeks will be more than others. I want to start with trying to improve my aerobic abilities. I know a simple sprint and I suck wind for to long as of now. I didnt get to live in Arizona like you ya know? I didnt get the warm weather all winter. Some guys have all the luck. Oh no I suffered through the zero degrees! But I am really going to give this a thought here in the next coming days and see if I cant get something together. I kinda of want to go 2 weeks of strength and superset my strength lifts with some power lifts and see how it works for me. But by that I mean only a few of them. I want to keep my power lifts at a minumum the first 2 weeks. Maybe 2 per session. Anyways I gotta get some work done here. Just some thoughts before I left. 

Thanks P.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

write it up!

The main thing to take away from that is the organization.......see how he changes things through the phases (I think they may be 3 weeks long?  I don't know for sure.  he doesn't say.  They shouldn't be 1 week phases because you need time to let adaptations set in).  he has structural phases (hypertrophy) and then he breaks up the power work into two phases strength-speed and speed strength....I don't do this, but it wouldn't be a bad idea.

But, it is the organization I am after here.  Then, he finishes (or starts the next program with....depending on how you look at it) with the unload phase.


----------



## Double D (Mar 26, 2007)

I have not yet gotten to writting it up yet. For this week I will stick to strength and a few plyos just because its already Monday and I start my programs on Mondays (Easiest this way since I got so much going on). But as soon as I get things together it will definitly be posted. 

Thanks again P, you've been a tremendous help.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Brother Funk definatly knows his stuff!!! Best Wishes on the new routine my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2007)

D!
Was'sup, brotha! 
Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)


----------



## Sara Valentine (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey DD, just thought I'd stop in and say "hi and good luck with the training".


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

I still like westside since its so adjustable to fit anyone's needs and the theory and real life both work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2007)

I like Westside too, but I'm going with Sara's program (whatever it is)  .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

*Burner* Sorry nope I dont.

*Everyone else* Thanks for the concern.

So here is the program I wrote up. It maybe horrible, but shall see. 

It is 3 days a week. And it is total pull and total push routines with some power movements thrown in. It is for 4 weeks simple because its as far as I have gotten.

*First 4 workouts*

Workout A

Power:
Snatch
Jump Squat

Strength:
BB Bench
Split Squats
Incline Press
Lunges

Workout B

Power:
Hang Clean
Tuck Jump

Strength:
Pullups
BB Deadlift
DB Rows 
Good Mornings


*Next 4 Workouts*

Workout A

Power:
Snatch
Iso-Extreme Pushup

Strength:
DB Bench
Bulgarian Squats
DB Incline Press
Side Lunges

Workout B

Power:
Hang Cleans
Jump Pullups

Strength:
Pullups
One Legged Deads
DB Rows off of one foot
Zercher Good Mornings

*Last 4 Workouts*

Power:
Snatches
Tuck Jumps
Ice Skaters
Marching Box Jumps

Strength + Power:
Wide Grip Bench SS w/ Speed Bench
Split Squats SS w/ Jump Squats

Workout B

Power:
Hang Cleans
Burpee Pullups
Lunge Jumps
Depth Jumps

Strength + Power:
Chins SS w/ Iso-Extreme Pullups
Romian Deadlift SS w/ Speed Deads

Core: Each workout for the month core will be-Planks (Stabilization), Wood Chops (Rotational), Cable Crunches (Strength)

Wk1 Day1-Power-3x8;Strength-3x8 RI 90
Wk1 Day2-Power-3x8;Strength-3x10 RI 90
Wk1 Day3-Power-3x8;Strength-4x6 RI 120
Wk2 Day1-Power-3x8;Strength-3x4 RI 120
All Power days in the first cycle are 90 second ri's

Wk2 Day2-Power-4x6 RI 120;Strength-2x10 RI 60
Wk2 Day3-Power-5x5 RI 120;Strength-2x10 RI 60
Wk3 Day1-Power-5x5 RI 120;Strength-2x10 RI 60
Wk3 Day2-Power-4x6 RI 120;Strength-2x10 RI 60

Wk3 Day3-Power-5x3 RI 120;Strength-3x3 RI 200
Wk4 Day1-Power-5x3 RI 120;Strength-3x3 RI 200
Wk4 Day2-Power-4x10 RI 90;Strength-3x3 RI 200
Wk4 Day3-Power-4x10 RI 90;Strength-3x3 RI 200

Now tempo will mostly be controlled. I will use a negative here and there. For the first cycle the cleans and snatches will be low weight and very controlled. 

After 4 weeks I will either deload take a week off or redraw a new program.

Ok P, what do you think? It may very well be an aweful program, but it took some thought and maybe I am a bit off. What do you think?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

Anytime you have the word "snatch" in a workout it looks good to me

Especially "Power Snatch"


----------



## KelJu (Mar 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Anytime you have the word "snatch" in a workout it looks good to me
> 
> Especially "Power Snatch"



Thats my problem. The snatch has way too much power over me.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2007)

You are making this to complicated.  I don't understand the loading parameters at all.  They don't make sense.

Also, you have power and strength work through the whole thing?  You have cleans or snatches before the BW plyo stuff.  Some days you have a ton of power stuff and the other day you don't have much.  Things aren't balance and if you are playing softball, you should be doing something to really develop the scapular stabilizers.  You have no core work either.

You are trying to make it to "cute".  Simplicity is the key.  You are trying to use everything you possibly can.

Like I said, first set up a template:

Day 1
core work
power work (the intensit of these exercises depend on the phase you are in)
1a) lower body push
1b) upper vertical pull

2a) single leg lower pull
2b) upper vertical push
2c) scapular stabilizer work

Day 2
core work
power work
1a) lower pull (bilateral)
1b) upper horizontal push

2a) lower pull
2b) horizontal pull
2c) scapular stabilizer work

That is a template.  Now you just have to fill in exercises.

Then you have loading.

8 week program

week 1-2
power work- 3x5 (for olympic lifts); 
strength work- 3x10-12

week 3-5
power work- 4x3 (for olympic lifts)
strength- 4x6-8

week 6-7
power work- 6 sets x 3,2,1,3,2,1 (for olympic lifts)
strength work- 5x3-5

week 8
unload

start season


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Anytime you have the word "snatch" in a workout it looks good to me
> 
> Especially "Power Snatch"


 
I might be scared of a "power snatch"....


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

P I actually did have some core work there if you take a look again. Yes I was making it much to complcated. Hell I think I may have gotten confused whenever I was typing it out! My only question is on the Workout 2 shouldnt there be a lower push there?

I will fill out that template and we shall see what needs tweaked from there. To bad I wasnt able to do it on my own. Kinda shitty.

Thanks again P.

So yesterday I needed to get a workout in and I did a bit of power things and some strength as well. *But yesterday I got my toe nail ripped off so there was no lower workout!*

*Push*

Dynamic Warmup
*Didnt foam roll, didnt have time.

*Hang Cleans* *Just worked on form
100x8 (3 sets)
*These were very explosive and my form was flawless. Of course its easy to well with form with such a low weight!

*Bench*
225x8 (3 sets)
*The kicker here was the tempo was 5/1/2. Try these out would ya!

*Incline*
185x8 (2 sets)
*Again 5/1/2

*Dips*
bw+45x9
*Again 5/1/2

*Core*
1a Planksx60 seconds
1b Cable Crunches-90lbsx10
1c Wood Chops-40x10
*RI 60 seconds went through 3 times.

Static stretch

*Workout Time* 55 minutes

*Weight* 213.3

Also should add played basketball and took some bp the day before so I still feel drained.

Also a NASM update, I am a little over half way through the book. However once I get through it I am going to go through it again. Maybe not read it so much in depth next time, but I am going to really study on the exercises and the muscles!


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Workout 1

Core:
Planks-3x60 seconds
Cable Crunches-3x10
Wood Chops-3x10
*This is used with 60 seconds rest at the end 

Power:
Iso-Extreme Pushups
Hang Cleans

1a Front Squat
1b Pullups

2a Single Leg Hyperextension
2b OH Press
2c Bent Over Laterals

Workout 2
Core: Same

Power:
Burpee + Pullups
Hang Snatch

Strength:
1a Romian Deadlift
1b DB Bench

2a *I am thinking P meant lower push here* Split Squats
2b DB Row
2c Scap Pushups

And of course I will go through the loading you have down there.

Does this look ok to you p? Also I will use progression along the way. Like DB Bench will be unliateral bench and OH Press will go to DB Press and then to a see saw press. Etc....


----------



## KelJu (Mar 30, 2007)

Keep up the studying man. You're going to be a hell of a trainer.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad its you and not me, looks like a TOUGH routine my Friend, Excellent w/o and Best Wishes on it!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

Good luck with your new program DD.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2007)

Id take you as my trainer any day D! Very nice on the bench.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Workout 1
> 
> Core:
> Planks-3x60 seconds
> ...




a few adjustments.


----------



## Double D (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks well then. Thanks Patrick. Much appreciated.

So yesterday had a tournament and we could only field about half a team and had to throw the other half on the field as replacements. Oh wow was it ugly! Not only was the wind blowing about 30mph, but we had about 15 errors per game! We went 2 and Q! First time we have did that in years. But whenever we have 4 true hitters in the lineup and pray for walks with the other 6 that kinda thing will happen. 

I went 7 for 9, with 4 homeruns. The 2 outs I made was a hard linedrive at the pitcher and a homerun that was an out. It wouldve been a grandslam! URGH.....Oh well as the season goes on I will get better at placement and that ball at the pitch will get through and the ball for a homer will be a double off the fence.


----------



## Double D (Apr 1, 2007)

Fellas I hope I make a good trainer and in my opinion the first thing is passion and I do have that. And I know that I will have it for my clients! I think its the most important thing. I want them to succeed in a safe way and thats the most important thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> So yesterday had a tournament and we could only field about half a team and had to throw the other half on the field as replacements. Oh wow was it ugly! Not only was the wind blowing about 30mph, but we had about 15 errors per game! We went 2 and Q! First time we have did that in years. But whenever we have 4 true hitters in the lineup and pray for walks with the other 6 that kinda thing will happen.
> 
> I went 7 for 9, with 4 homeruns. The 2 outs I made was a hard linedrive at the pitcher and a homerun that was an out. It wouldve been a grandslam! URGH.....Oh well as the season goes on I will get better at placement and that ball at the pitch will get through and the ball for a homer will be a double off the fence.



7 for 9 is a great start, especially when one of the outs was over the fence.  Looks like the winter training is paying off for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fellas I hope I make a good trainer and in my opinion the first thing is passion and I do have that. And I know that I will have it for my clients! I think its the most important thing. I want them to succeed in a safe way and thats the most important thing.



Plus you'll actually be able to give decent diet advice.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Ichiro Suzuki


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fellas I hope I make a good trainer and in my opinion the first thing is passion and I do have that. And I know that I will have it for my clients! I think its the most important thing. I want them to succeed in a safe way and thats the most important thing.



You WILL my Friend, a passion for what you do is a Great addition!!!

Speaking of Great......................
GREAT game Brother D2!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Ichiro Suzuki



I think DD would have been happier with a picture of Albert Pujols.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, Pujos is a power house...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, Pujos is a power house...



He's going to put up some amazing numbers if he can stay healthy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, Pujos is a power house...



Thats a big man!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry i havent been posting so much in ur journal. ill be posting a lot more now 

congrats on the win!


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. And Puljos is much more my style. And obviously is my style of hitter. 

Played basketball today for 3 hours! I am goin to the chiropractor weds to get some arch supports. My legs are killing my because my feet are so flat! Besides that weight is down to 210! I havent touched a weight in about 4 days! I need to start this new routine tommorow. I also forgot to say I pulled something to my hand so I havent been able to squeeze my hand, but it felt good today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats odd i've never heard of a pulled muscle in someones hand. Atleast you can still bench!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I also forgot to say I pulled something to my hand so I havent been able to squeeze my hand, but it felt good today.



Exactly what have you been doing?    <- That's a great smilie.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2007)

Arg sorry to hear about the feet and hand, hope they get better soon!!
Awesome news about the weight, how lean would you say you are now? Also how's the NASM stuff coming along? Have a rough idea of when you'll be taking the test?


----------



## Double D (Apr 3, 2007)

Will do some working out tommorow. Been very busy!

TT-Your much to kind

Brutus- Exactly!!!!

Tom- I couldnt tell ya where I am at bf wise. I would say around 16. Way to high right now. But as it gets warmer it will drop easily!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry about the hand my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2007)

Good start to the season, Dub.  We get ours kicked off Monday!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Whats up guys, no workouts for the past week. Been trying to let my hand heel a bit. Still sore, but I cant keep letting this go this way. I am having a workout tonight and back on the saddle. 

Heres a bit of awesome news I just posted in P's journal:

I was at the chiropractor yesterday and he was inquiring about me working at his clinic. His clinic does active recovery therapy. He wants me to work with his physical therapist! How awesome is that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up guys, no workouts for the past week. Been trying to let my hand heel a bit. Still sore, but I cant keep letting this go this way. I am having a workout tonight and back on the saddle.
> 
> Heres a bit of awesome news I just posted in P's journal:
> 
> I was at the chiropractor yesterday and he was inquiring about me working at his clinic. His clinic does active recovery therapy. He wants me to work with his physical therapist! How awesome is that!



LOL sounds cool!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up guys, no workouts for the past week. Been trying to let my hand heel a bit. Still sore, but I cant keep letting this go this way. I am having a workout tonight and back on the saddle.
> 
> Heres a bit of awesome news I just posted in P's journal:
> 
> I was at the chiropractor yesterday and he was inquiring about me working at his clinic. His clinic does active recovery therapy. He wants me to work with his physical therapist! How awesome is that!



 All your hard work is paying off. Way to go DD!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am super excited about it! I mean what I thought was a simple shoe fitting for my flat feet is actually a job oppurtunity!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up guys, no workouts for the past week. Been trying to let my hand heel a bit. Still sore, but I cant keep letting this go this way. I am having a workout tonight and back on the saddle.
> 
> Heres a bit of awesome news I just posted in P's journal:
> 
> I was at the chiropractor yesterday and he was inquiring about me working at his clinic. His clinic does active recovery therapy. He wants me to work with his physical therapist! How awesome is that!



Nice!

If you're going to be working in the health/training field, that's going to look great on your resume.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

You are so right DOMS! Thats exactly what I was thinking. I didnt want to start out in a gym. But I figured that is where I would have to start out since its about where everyone starts. And I needed to build a good resume, but this way it is much better and I skip the middle man!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow...how the hell did you pull that one off??? I mean don't you need some kind of degree or certificate, or something to work as a physical therapist, regardless of whether or not you might know what you are doing???

that is some awesome news and some good luck for you if that works out for you!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I will be working along side of a physical therapist. I will be certified as a personal trainer in about a month or so. I have been studying through NASM.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

What's the Canadian version of NASM anyone know?


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Of course P would know the guy knows fucking everything!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

You going to give it a whirl BB?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been thinking about it. I think Canada has different accreditations, I'm not interested in getting another degree, I'm just interested in learning more- possibly something I could do on the side.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

600 bucks isnt cheap though!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was at the chiropractor yesterday and he was inquiring about me working at his clinic. His clinic does active recovery therapy. He wants me to work with his physical therapist! How awesome is that!


Sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds good DD, pretty damn good.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I have been thinking about it. I think Canada has different accreditations, I'm not interested in getting another degree, I'm just interested in learning more- possibly something I could do on the side.



What is your degree in?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Masters of Fine Art 
I think we already talked about this before, no?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Masters of Fine Art
> I think we already talked about this before, no?



Actually, maybe.

That's pretty cool though, even if you did tell me. You seem like a fine arts kinda guy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the job opportunity.  You were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2007)

Whoo-hoo that's AWESOME about the job! Bet ya can't wait. 
PS how's your wife doing? How far along is she now??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What's the Canadian version of NASM anyone know?



You can get NASM certified in canada.

nasm.org


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks P I'll check that out.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

if they don't (I am 99% sure they do), the NSCA does (I know that for a fact).


----------



## Andalite (Apr 7, 2007)

great workout and congrats on the job!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It is a fantastic oppurtunity and I am very excited. Tom my wife is over 4 months now I belive? She is starting to show pretty good. She is doing well though, thank you for asking.

So I decided if I am going to be considered a personal trainer I need to look the part a bit more. The winter was nothing but, strength, strength, strength. And now I think its time for a little hypertrophy work. I am going to be doing total body workouts. Really focuing on the eccentric part of things. SO I did my first workout and it was Friday:

*Total body*

*Bench*
225x10
225x8
225x7
*Tempo was a crushing 5/1/2. RI-60-75. URGH!

*Pullups*
BWx8 (3 sets)
*Like I said focusing on the eccentric. Tempo again was 5/1/2. Also about a 2-3 second iso hold at the top. RI-60

*Split Squats*
80 DB'sx8 (3 sets)
*Workout kinda went to shit here! I was trying so damn hard to work on the eccentric part and my gut said, I feel like puking. But tempo was still at 5/1/2. RI-As long as it took me to feel like I could go again. So 2-4 minutes.

*OH Press*
155x8 (3 sets)
*Tempo-5/1/2. RI-60 

*Tricep Pushdowns*
110x8 (3 sets)
*I did some crazy shit here. Exploded for a few reps and worked on the eccentric for a few reps and isometric a few reps. Fun stuff. Arm was looking amazing though. RI-45

*Cable Curls*
30x8 (3 sets)
*RI-45. Same here as the Pushdowns with tempo.

Core

*Wood Chops Supersetted w/ Cable Crunches*
40x10 (3 sets)
110x8 (3 sets)

Some explosive work here at the end.
*Box Jumps*
3 sets of 6

*Box Jumps (The landing)*
3 sets of 6

*Jumping over the box in repeated and explosive fashion*
3 sets of 6

Workout time-1 hour and 45 minutes

Weight-210.1

Thoughts
Guys if you are coming here to see big weights its just not going to happen anymore for a while anyways. I will be focusing on tempo and ri, rather than concentric and heavy ass weight. I had a good time with it, but damn it is so much tougher!


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2007)

Outstanding workout DD!!

110 lb Wood choppers  80lb Spilt Squats!

That's an ass whipping workout, especially those split squats.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Haha.....Wood choppers were much lower than that, I supersetted them with cable crunches and the cable crunches were 110 the wood chops were like 30lbs or so I believe. Not much, but I really focused on exploding through.

Thank you though!


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2007)

Even so!  110lb Cable crunches is pretty impressive, It's almost double what I can do.  I've always wondered just how effective as an ab exersice they really are.  Prefer them to standard crunches though.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I love low rep strength core work. I hate repping out 50 crunches. Just isnt my thing. Hell if I want abs (which I sorta got now), I will diet down and get em. I want my midsection strong since I am a athlete. But yeah whenever I started doing cable crunches I could only do like 60lbs and I have almost doubled that in the past 6 months.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

WOW! Thats some good stuff i mean you normally chin 45 for 8 right? Split squats and OHP ouch.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I can do Pullups with a plate and a 25 I believe for about 8. But this was much more fun!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I love low rep strength core work. I hate repping out 50 crunches. Just isnt my thing. Hell if I want abs (which I sorta got now), I will diet down and get em. I want my midsection strong since I am a athlete. But yeah whenever I started doing cable crunches I could only do like 60lbs and I have almost doubled that in the past 6 months.



True dat i like leg raises for 12-20 rep sets. I think they give you that deep cut ab look with diet also.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Anything over 15 or so for abs you can pretty much count me out!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

work on maintaining higher amounts of tension in the abs when training them with active movements (ie movements other than static movements like plankining or bridging).  The biggest problem people have with abdominal training is that they don't have a set ROM and they go to fast, both of which end up making them recruit different muscles to do the task.

Crunch up, 3 count hold, 3 count lowering.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes P, you are right on about that! I will do that next time as well. Right now its going to be all about appreance! I wanted to train power, but I need to work a bit more torwards hypertrophy for now. I took a look in the mirror and said for a guy with my strength and I only look this big, hum.....I should really go back to working for size for a while! Besides much easier to sell yourself if you look the part!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

Awesome news on the job my Friend, and INCREDIBLE w/o too!!! I don't care what anyone says, your RC=PAIN, and that is way more important than #'s, even though I honestly feel those are some BIG #'s at that cadence Brother D2!!!
Have a Great Easter my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you veru much Archie. Kind words as always!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn nice workout DD!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks BB, RI's being shorter and tempos being much longer, makes me SICK!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks everyone. It is a fantastic oppurtunity and I am very excited. Tom my wife is over 4 months now I belive? She is starting to show pretty good. She is doing well though, thank you for asking.
> 
> So I decided if I am going to be considered a personal trainer I need to look the part a bit more. The winter was nothing but, strength, strength, strength. And now I think its time for a little hypertrophy work. I am going to be doing total body workouts. Really focuing on the eccentric part of things. SO I did my first workout and it was Friday:
> 
> ...





why 2 count concentrics?

Also, jumps/ploys should be before any lifting.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont really know why 2 seconds, thought it would be a change. It was probably more like a second and a half for the last few reps. 

Yes I know I should do those jumps first, but I was at a friends working out whenever I caught a glance at thise sweat as box he had built a few months ago. And asked him to drag it out. I wanted to do some jumps off of it was all. 

Do you think I should just focus on exploding on the concentric?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

unless it is a rehab setting, I never dictate what the concentric tempo should be.

when jumping to a box, be sure that you are landing on it at relatively the same joint angles that you are at when you decend and drive into the jump.  IE, you shouldn't have a box that is high and you have to jump and then pull your knees towards your chest and land on it in a full squat position.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

The box is about shin high. My landings felt very solid.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

That's too low for a two foot jump! I'm only 5'7" and I jump onto a 36" high object. And much lower for one foot and lateral work.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Hum.....I was going to say, I was way over the box. As far as My feet at the top of my vertical were well above the box.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I forgot I did some 1-foot step ups and jumped at the top, off of one leg.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> *That's too low for a two foot jump*! I'm only 5'7" and I jump onto a 36" high object. And much lower for one foot and lateral work.



not in the initial parts of a program.  work on stabilization and sticking the landing.

again, 37" at what cost?  What are your joint angles like when you land?  That is the key element.  You should be in the same quarter squat position that you are when you dip and drive during the jump.  Othewise, you aren't getting a true vertical, you are getting a vertical and then a leg tuck to make up the rest....that teaches bad landing habits and it doesn't give you a true idea on improvement.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I will have my buddy watch me next time to check my joint angles. I know I dont tuck my legs at all, but like I said the landing felt real good and if not my flat ass feet wouldve told me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

^ The park I do my hops in has cement/ wood objects at three different hights 12" 24" and 36". I start on the low one then move to the higher one.
36" is still short of my max two foot jump- I'll check what the angles of my landing are next time I do it. I also two foot hop to the top of a picnic table which is a bit lower than the tallest box.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Baby steps for me, baby steps.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a lot lighter then you so I have a lot less weight to move and less impact when I land. I have been doing hops for a while too. Here is some basic info: Development of elastic strength through the use of plyometrics


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice link thanks, I will take a peek.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm only 5'7"



  Why did I have the impression you were well over 6 ft?  How much do you weigh?  I'm beginning to think I should be even more impressed than I already am with some of the weights that you're lifting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

Today, 168 pounds soaking wet.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

See I always pictured you being about what you just said.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

there's like 6 pounds diffrence between us BB lol


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Why did I have the impression you were well over 6 ft?  How much do you weigh?  I'm beginning to think I should be even more impressed than I already am with some of the weights that you're lifting.



  I agree, I honestly assumed you where 6' or more!!!
Either way your doin fantastic imo!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 11, 2007)

April 9

Total Body-Working on Eccentric and Isolation Work

*Incline Press*-Tempo-5/1/1
165x8
175x8
185x8

*Cable Rows*-Tempo-5/1/1
200x8 (3 Sets)
*However lots of iso holds torwards the end of each set.

*Dips*-Tempo-30/5/1
bwx4
bwx2
bwx1

*Side Raises Superset with Shrugs*
35x8-135x3 (3 sets)
Tempo for Side Raises was-3-eccentric/1-iso/1-concentric
Tempo for Shrugs was 1-Concentric/15-Iso/1-Eccentric

*Alternating Curls*-Tempo was 5-eccentric/1-iso/1/concentric
35x8

Static Stretch

Tough workout, but had no time. Workout time was 30 minutes. RI's were somewhere around 30-60 seconds. Static stretched once I got home.


----------



## Double D (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh also Forgot Split Squats.
185x8 (3 sets)
Tempo-5/3/1


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Someones going to hurt tomorrow.  Nice job. 
My only question is where are the legs? You are doing total body right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay- that's more like it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm confused.  How tall is everyone?  I'm 6'0" ( I think I shrunk 3/4" over the last few years).


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o and FANTASTIC cadence my Friend, Gruelling for sure!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm confused.  How tall is everyone?  I'm 6'0" ( I think I shrunk 3/4" over the last few years).



I'm 6'2"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm confused.  How tall is everyone?  I'm 6'0" ( I think I shrunk 3/4" over the last few years).



5'10" of lean mean muscle  ( well - pretty lean)


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

5'10 or 5'9 if i get measure after a lower body 1rm day 

Looking very strong there D. I saw those dips at first and im like only 4 then i saw the tempo .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm confused.  How tall is everyone?  I'm 6'0" ( I think I shrunk 3/4" over the last few years).



I'm just under 6'0", which is a lot different than being 6' under.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> 5'10 or 5'9 if i get measure after a lower body 1rm day



  How long to decompress?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

well mainly your spine decompress during sleep so whenever you wake up you should be back to normal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How long to decompress?



that really happened i mean i did 3rm deads and a 1rm squat that day then i get measure and i lost an inch lol!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm confused. How tall is everyone? I'm 6'0" ( I think I shrunk 3/4" over the last few years).


 
Damn, I am like a shrimp in here then eh?  
I am barely 5'10", I wanted to hit that 6' mark so badly, guess it just wasn't in the cards...  When I was younger, I always wanted to be 6'2" and 225 pounds, I thought that was the "perfect" size.  At least I got the weight part right! hehe


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

Well fellas I am 5 foot 10 and 210. Lookin pretty good these days here. Abs are beginning to show. 

Yesterday
2 hours of full court basketball.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

^ That sounds fun, I love basketball. Can you dunk?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ That sounds fun, I love basketball. Can you dunk?



I used to suck at Basketball 




...


I still do


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats up BRother D2???


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ That sounds fun, I love basketball. Can you dunk?



I never could, but since I got back into lifting I can get net now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

I can grab the rim and pull it down standing under the basketball goal which is a net result of my heavy use of hang cleans.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2007)

^bump^
What's new with ya DoubleD?


----------



## Double D (Apr 16, 2007)

Firs off no I cannot dunk. I used to be able to grab the rim, but that was likw 6 years ago. Nothing new. I am done with the book, just reviewing things.


*April hell I dont know, been super busy. Last Friday anyways.*

Well I got a workout, but no time to post. Will post tommorow night.

Cya guys. Will whore journals later.


----------



## Double D (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok well last Fridays workout was:

Shot baskets for 20 minutes

*Deadlift*
315x8
325x8
335x8
RI-90 seconds

*Bench*
225x8 -tempo-5/1/1
205x8 -tempo-8/1/1
195x8 -tempo-10/1/1
RI-60-90 seconds

*Cable Rows*
225x8 (3 sets)-Tempo was lots of negatives and some isolation. But controlled.

*Dips*
bw+25x3 (3 sets) -Tempo 30/1/1 , with the exception of the last rep each time it was 20/10/1
RI-90 secs

*Side Raises Superset with Shrugs*
30x8 (3 sets)- Tempo-5/1/1
135x3 -Tempo-1/30/1
RI-90 sec

*Tricep Pushdowns*
120x8 (3 sets)- Tempo- 5/1/1, with some iso's in there
RI-60 secs

*1-arm Cable Curls*
30x10-Tempo-5/1/1
RI-60 secs

Core Circuit
*Wood Chops*
40x8-Temo-Controlled
*Cable Crunches*
90x10-tempo-3/2/3
*Hypers*
bwx10-Tempo-10/1/3
RI-60 secs

Static Stretch and foam rolled-30 minutes








*Today*

Circuit
*Plyo Pushups*
10
*Pullups*
10
*Lunge Jumps*
10
RI-45 seconds
(Went through 3 times)

*2nd Circuit*
*Speed Bench*
135x10
*Supine Rows*
10
*Squat Jumps*
10
RI-45 secs
Went through 3 times

Iso Work
*Iso-Wall Squats*
90 seconds
*Iso Bench with 135*
90 seconds at 90 degrees
*Iso Supine Row*
60 seconds
*Iso Pullup*
60 seconds

Core
*Hypers*
bwx10- Tempo-2/20/1 (3 sets)
*Planks*
120 second hold

Weight today was a whopping 214!! I ate to friggin much this weekend!

*Sprints*
20 sprints for 20 yards.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

"195x8 -tempo-10/1/1"?

Ouchy...

It must be hell trying to keep proper form.


----------



## Double D (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually form isnt all that hard, but damn it is tough as hell. The hardest thing on that whole page is the sprints! I really have to increase my aerobic capacity! 

To everyone I will be checking in with everyones journals tommorow night. And to DOMS and Akira I cant wait to see what you 2 have been up to. DOMS with the Dogcrapp training and Akira with just starting Westside. Best of luck guys. 

Oh going to the Cards game right now. They play the Pirates tonight! Maybe Albert can go Yaya again!


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

Good workout, buddy. Those are some crazy tempo figures. Are you doing total body now or are you doing deadlifts "for fun". lol

Looks like everything is neat and organized.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn DD!!!

Some really brutal tempos going on there...what the hell are you upto, lol.

Good workouts man


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice workouts DD.!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice workouts indeed! holy shit I don't know how you can do a 30 second eccentric portion on the dips! Fucckkk that's brutual.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

INSANE w/o's Brother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you to each one of you for the encouraging words! I will post todays workout right after I address something. I went to the Cardinals game last night, I had a good time with the exception that they lost. The thing is why are people so damned stupid?!?! Some old lady reached into Fred Birds backpack just as he was getting ready to give these little kids his final 2 shirts he had! Some guy right in front of us was cussing like crazy with my 1 year old and my 4 year old right next to me! People behind me cracked all kinds of peanuts all over the place and left the mess for the people to clean up! I will tell you guys this: *If I wasnt with my daughter I would have embarrassed the old lady, knocked the shit out of the guys in front of me, and bitch slapped the people behind me!* Do people really have no respect for things or others anymore? For christ sake! I wanted a fun night with my 2 girls at the ballpark and we had a selection of jerkoffs around us! Oh well on to the next thing here.

The shooting at V-Tech! Oh my god. First off lets everyone say a prayer for the friends and families of the ones who have been killed in this brutal slaying! Why couldnt the guy just taken his own life? Hell give me the gun, I would have helped him out before he was to ruin many others people lives! Unbelievable! I truely truely hate this world! This place is a aweful place and the majority of people here need to step back and take a look! Be better people, and help others out. This not only stems from the shootings, but the ignoarant people from the game and everyday life. With this I say, "Dear lord be with the parents and friends whom have lost their loved ones in this brutal slaying. Though the guy who did it was clearly evil and in the wrong, please find it in your heart to forgive him, because without forgivness it makes this world a much worse place. Please lord help us to take steps to not let this happen again. And last, but certainly not least. Allow people to not act and speak out of ignorance and stupidity, but yet think, act, and present yourself the way you ought to, as a good stand up human being. AMEN!"


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2007)

Amen.

I dont know whats happened to the world either. Besides all the horrors like shootings and wars and things, hardly anybody seems to have any compassion or even respect for anybody or anything else. Just themselves. And sometimes, not even themselves.

Shit, most people i see out and about dont even say please and thankyou.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

So to my workout: 

This week has been a kinda whatever workout since I cant get to my buddies house to use his equipment. And mine sucks. 

So today was some conditioning and some resistance training. Didnt do core today because its toast from yesterday. 

*Box Drill*
10 times around with 20-30 seconds RI.

*Bench*
225x10-Tempo-5/1/1
225x7-Tempo-5/1/1
225x5-Tempo-8/1/1
225x2-Tempo-15/1/1
RI-30-45 seconds

*SLDL*
225x10-Tempo-5/1/1
275x10-Tempo-3/1/1
RI-30 secs
*Legs were toast, had to stop.

*Lunges*
60x10-Tempo-5/3/1
60x10-Tempo-5/3/1

*DB Rows*
110x10-Tempo-5/1/1 (2 Sets)

*Box Jumps*
2 Sets of 8 Reps

*So tired after the bench, was like well will cut the sets in half or so. The Box drill was tough as hell! I am outa shape for my standards! I will be back in a month or so!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

This is oh so true, it takes alot for me not to go out of my way and say hey jerkoff, why not be nice for once! But then again, 2 wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2007)

Another great workout there DoubleD !

I hear ya on the whole people being dicks thing .. you seriously wonder what's actually going through peoples head. Like how could they have been raised to have absolutely no respect to others and their surroundings. I've gone to house parties where people have just started spitting inside the house, take the owners tooth brushes, tooth paste and chucking them out of the window and onto the dirty driveway and being well .. who I am I have to deal with alot of shit myself. People can just be so rude and ignorant.. it's ridiculous. I can't comprehend how people can get to that point ..


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Forgot to add RI's on the lunges, rows, and Box Jumps were about 30 seconds or less. The reason I did box jumps at the end was for pure enjoyment! 

Yeah Tom, in short people suck!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

I really like what you've got going on in these workouts man, good stuff!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

These workouts have me suckin some air! yeah they suck, but these are effective as shit! Truth is I love the good old 3 minute ri's!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2007)

Good use of different tempos aswell .

Thats one thing i've never dabbled with, but may research for my next program.

Looking good, DD!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats quite the wo! It certainly looks very exhausting with those RI's and tempo's.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

It is very exhausting!

Hey Gaz one thing you will want to do is use the tempo work for 2-3 weeks and switch off to something else so your strength doesnt suffer. While you can get stronger with it, it also helps to use some max strength lifts as well after a few weeks!

So today was some tough shit!

*Sprints for 20 yards*
15 Sprints w/ 30 sec ri
*I am really working on expanding my stride length since I noticed it was a bit short. My wife was a track superstar in college so she sure helps out alot! She won 1rst in state in high school and was an all american in college, but it was a junior college. But guess what I can beat her in a foot race because I am fast as well so haha to her!

*Box Drill (10 yards)*
5 times with 30 sec ri

*Box Jumps*
2 sets of 10 of these with 30 sec ri

*Box Landing with 2 long jumps*
Did this 10 times, rest was as long as it took to get back to starting position

*Static Stretch & Foam Rolled*
20 minutes


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to see you working on the aerobic capacity and nice lifting there D.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

My strength may have taken a hit I am not sure. But right now its all about being able to run without wanting to die and today was a major improvment! I felt great and was pretty damn fast!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Bench*
> 225x2-Tempo-15/1/1



Is that 15 seconds to lower the bar?  Is it moving the entire time or do you pause along the way?


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Moves the entire time.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Forgot to mention I ran through my first session with my first client today! My chiro decided to let me take him on as a client!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> It is very exhausting!
> 
> Hey Gaz one thing you will want to do is use the tempo work for 2-3 weeks and switch off to something else so your strength doesnt suffer. While you can get stronger with it, it also helps to use some max strength lifts as well after a few weeks!



Thanks for the tip, lol. I'll just put in some phases, like the tempo phase id set up for Hypertrophy, then the next phase would be back to a controlled tempo and id set it up for Strength. Id probably add in a first phase for accumulation+Conditioning also with tempo, but not as pronounced as the Hypertrophy phase...hmmm.

Thanks for getting the ideas rolling 



Double D said:


> So today was some tough shit!
> 
> *Sprints for 20 yards*
> 15 Sprints w/ 30 sec ri
> ...



Nice going, DD! I'd be gasping for breath after just the sprints, lol. They always kill me.

Good stuff!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice work, DD.  

I'll go back and see what I missed, but is this a program to increase speed and endurance?  If so, is it your own brew or stolen...um...discovered?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey mi amigo!
Long time! Hope all things are well on the home front!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome w/o my Friend!!! I hear ya on the world thing, it has gone to complete hell imo!!! All I can do is pray that I keep my family safe and live the best way I can, ya know!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

*Gaz* Glad to help. And sprints really arent that bad. I love just trying to beat each and every time!

*Py* No I made my own program. That is what I plan to do from here on out. I gotta make programs that work for me. It is to increase strength, but I will only be doing this for 3 weeks and then into more of a strength phase for a few weeks, but with power stuff still present.

*Burner* Missed ya buddy, you need to hang around more!

*Archie* In a way you are part of my inspiration. I can tell your a very god-oriented man. I can tell by your posts and I need to be more that way. My family comes first and foremost, but I sure would like to have much kinder words!

*As for today I took it off. After 4 days of speed, agility, power, and strength work I needed a day off! *


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

Dude! insane lifts and tempos  . respect bro


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

So today I tried to get some endurance work in:

Dynamic Warmup

Core
*Planks*
3 sets of 60 second holds
RI-20 secs

*Bridges*
3 sets of 60 second holds
RI-20 secs

Resistance

*Incline*
135x10 (2 sets)
185x10
185x9
185x8
RI-30 secs or less
Tempo-3/1/1

*Hypers*
BWx10-Tempo-10/3/1
BW+45-Tempo-5/1/1 (3 sets)
RI-20 secs

*Pullups*
bwx8-Tempo-1/5/5
bwx6-Tempo-Same
bwx4-Tempo-Same
RI-30secs

*OH Lunges Supersetted with Step Ups*
40lb DB'sx20-Tempo-Controlled (2 sets)-OH Lunges
40lb DB'sx10-Tempo-Controlled (2 sets)-Step Ups
RI-30 secs

Cardio

*Sprints*
10-25 yard sprints
RI-30 seconds or less

*Box Drill*
5 Times thoough
RI-30 secs
*The box was 15 yards each way.

*1 mile walk*
Fast paced, pushing my daughters in a stroller.

*Static Stretch*
15 minutes

Thoughts
I AM TIRED! Diet is going very well. Eating about 2800 cals a day, and am looking for about 1lb a week.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Great looking w/out, DD!


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> So today I tried to get some endurance work in:
> 
> Dynamic Warmup
> 
> ...



nice workout bro, also 1lbs aweek loss or LBM Gain?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pylon* You didnt waste much time did ya? haha, check your journal I had some questions about your league.

*Kinkery* Loss. I weigh about 205-210 now and I want to be down around 195. Not a big weight loss, but a better summer body.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Pylon* You didnt waste much time did ya? haha, check your journal I had some questions about your league.
> 
> *Kinkery* Loss. I weigh about 205-210 now and I want to be down around 195. Not a big weight loss, but a better summer body.



oh alright sounds good. goodluck


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a crazy ass workout you posted above.  Must be pretty damn hard going.  Great stuff.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

toughest part was catching my breath! You know it makes it easier to do things like that whenerv I can come here and talk about it!


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> toughest part was catching my breath! You know it makes it easier to do things like that whenerv I can come here and talk about it!


 
haha, I ve noticed that too.  You can find the extra motivation for that last differcult set or extra hardcore exersice, so that you can add it here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> *OH Lunges Supersetted with Step Ups*
> 40lb DB'sx20-Tempo-Controlled (2 sets)-OH Lunges
> 40lb DB'sx10-Tempo-Controlled (2 sets)-Step Ups
> RI-30 secs



OK, that's _gotta_ hurt.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a little.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> So today I tried to get some endurance work in:
> 
> Dynamic Warmup
> 
> ...



Wow dude. That's a serious workout!

Awesome.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

The short RI's are killer! I am feeling a bit sick now though. I feel like I got alot of sinus issues. Seems like I get that whenever I do a ton of stuff in a workout?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks very tough.  What kind a bridge work are you doing?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Marching


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mr. DD, I am sorry but that workkout of yours would simply kill a fat guy like me.

I am going to be traveling to Colombia again next week, which means I'll be letting my wrist rest from Boxing.  Once I get back I am going to listen to your wisdom and incorporate plyo's.  Really...thanks for the great idea.  I was looking at the exercises and they look grueling, even the low intensity ones.  Once again, help for helping an old fatty......


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I would say something to P-Funk and maybe Bakerboy they work well with these things as well.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> Mr. DD, I am sorry but that workkout of yours would simply kill a fat guy like me.
> 
> I am going to be traveling to Colombia again next week, which means I'll be letting my wrist rest from Boxing.  Once I get back I am going to listen to your wisdom and incorporate plyo's.  Really...thanks for the great idea.  I was looking at the exercises and they look grueling, even the low intensity ones.  Once again, help for helping an old fatty......



why do you want to incorporate plyos?  What kind?

Plyos are not for fat loss and they are not for everyone.  One should not just throw them into a routine without properly setting it up....you are asking for some nice joint pain otherwise.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Hes boxing right now is part of it I assume. I said something to him aboout cleans and snatches, but right now hes got a bum hand and it needs some rest do to anything like that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow your really switching it up D


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> why do you want to incorporate plyos? What kind?
> 
> Plyos are not for fat loss and they are not for everyone. One should not just throw them into a routine without properly setting it up....you are asking for some nice joint pain otherwise.


 
Thanks P, I will keep that in mind....

Mr. DD thanks again for the suggestions...


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Brutus-Yeah I am trying to as much as possible. I got one more week of tempos and then heavier weight with controlled tempo. Actually may do a few exercises for strength and a few for metabolic work.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

So I was bascially testing where I was in the strength department. 

*BB Bench*
225x3
255x3
275x3
290x3
300x2 URGH!

*DB Rows*
110x3
165x3
175x3 *PR*

*Pullups*
bw+100x3 (2 sets)

*Medcine ball pushups*
10 (2 sets)

*Supine Rows*
bwx10

Stretch

Rows were incredible, but bench isnt where I would like it to be. I got like 310 for 3 over the summer, but I was also 10lbs heavier, so I will take that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

a) 10lbs heavier makes a difference.

b) what have you been doing to try and increase your bench press?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I realize, but thought it would go up pretty easy. The 290 went up fairly easy. 


Well P nothing reall to be honest. I just dont like losing bench strength, its an ego thing. Of course I have been doing bench once a week or so, but its not a huge deal. Especially whenever right now my main goal is to lean out a bit.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Take heart, DD, those bench numbers are still very nice.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Take heart, DD, those bench numbers are still very nice.



I am in love with my row numbers!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nothing wrong with those, either.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

damn DD nice numbers


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, I try


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Omg those are your db rows!!! Are you insane, I thought that was using a bb. lol That's crazy. Shit you are strong. Nice job.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

My pulling is insane! My pushing, urgh....

My squats....STRONG!

My Deads.....urgh...

Easy come, easy go! I would trade it all to be in better shape overall. Which is what I am busting my ass for right now!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

you can be in better shape and still be strong.  Make sure that your program is set up to prevent de-training of other qualities.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats exactly what I have been doing. I dont ignore strength all together. I have it together where for 2 weeks I train for size and 2 weeks for strength and so on and so forth. This has been going for 4 weeks or so. 

I have made incredible gains and am enjoying it. Over the winter I wasnt doing this, which was a huge mistake! I was instead lifting for strength only and lost a bit of size! But it seems like it coming back and my strength is staying close. Of course I am trying to lean out a bit, so I expect to be slightly weaker.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

okay.  I was saying just have some low volume high intensity shit during your weeks where you are emphasizing somethign else (say work capacity).  Like my program now.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Makes perfect sense. So when I am training for hypertrophy for the 2 weeks throw in some max strength lifts as well?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

not max lifts.  But, maybe triples or sets of 5.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Aww.....alrighty.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

maybe like 3x3 and then a high rep set for mechanical work.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

So on my 2 strength weeks no hypertrophy lifts? Or should I add some higher rep lifts for metabolic sake?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> So on my 2 strength weeks no hypertrophy lifts? Or should I add some higher rep lifts for metabolic sake?



some hypertrophy but not the main focus.  If you had to divide it up, it might be:

strength: 60-70% volume
hypertrophy: 15-20% volume
power: 15-20%

prioritize one thing.

probably should shift your cycles to 3-4 weeks too.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I was cycling 3 weeks to start out, but then somethings got mixed around.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

things always get mixed around.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been training like that since I had my kids. Life is life and I know I just got to work around it. Thats why 5 years ago whenever I had no kids I was making gains like crazy, its much much tougher now! Kinda hard to take the kids to the gym! Oh well I always figure if I get in all my scheleduled lift days throughout the winter I am good. But the summer is tough as hell! I play ball everyday except Sunday!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2007)

D you can row me now lol Jesus howd you get such big DBs?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

I got OLY handles that I just put weight on. It pissed me off a few months ago. I went to Golds and they only had 110's! I had to row those fuckers like 14 times or so. And I was wanting to row for 5 reps!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2007)

Can you imagine them only having 110 pounds what cheap bastards i know its standard for most gyms to carry 175 pound DBs.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Well ya know......Basturds!


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually I just did Rows on a machine!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey D have you seen Sean's squat vid you'll piss yourself when you see how deep he went and it didn't even count.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Na I cant see it here at work. I dont look at his page to often. I am kinda out of the powerlifting stage, so it doesnt interest me anymore.....


----------



## Double D (Apr 25, 2007)

No weight training for 3 days. I am trying to let my hand rest until Saturday. So no weights until Sunday or so. I have been hitting everyday. I want to relax the rest of the week. I havent taken a week off in a while.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Can you imagine them only having 110 pounds what cheap bastards i know its standard for most gyms to carry 175 pound DBs.



My home gym only goes to 100. :*(


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

When you start full on soft ball DD?


----------



## Double D (Apr 25, 2007)

Middle of May Fu. I actually have tournies from here on out. But full 5-6 days a week start middle of May.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

New routine. Have been cutting down for a few weeks and doing really well, so thought I had better alter my routine a bit. 3 days a week. 

*Workout A*
2 power movements (plyo only, since my hand is kinda messed up)

Strength
Bench
SLDL

Metabolic
DB Row
Bent Over Laterals
Iso-Extreme Pushup

Core:Hyperextension & Wood Chops

*Workout B*
2 Power Movements

Strength
Incline
Bulgarian Squats

Metabolic
Dips
Pullups
Scap Pushups

Core:Cable or Plate Crunches & Planks

Strength: Wk1-3-3x3-3min ri
              Wk4-6-5x5-2.5min ri
              Wk7-10-4x6-4min ri

Meabolic: Wk1-3-2x10-60sec ri
              Wk4-6-2x12-45sec ri
              Wk-7-10-2x15-30sec ri

And week 11 is a deload week.

Sprints will be on days off, along with box drills. 

Any comments? I am not working with tempos here, just controlled. Maybe some pauses here and there and some long negatives, but nothing special for now.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me.

As a personal preference, as the Strength work went into lower reps, i'd make the metabolic work get higher reps rather than them both being either high, medium, or low.

Know what i mean?

Thats just a personal thing. Program itself looks good, looks pretty enjoyable aswell with lots of different stuff going on each session. Should stay fresh for a good while .


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Gaz. Just figured I needed to freshen things up a bit since I am trying to lean down.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Gaz. Just figured I needed to freshen things up a bit since I am trying to lean down.



Yeah! Well that looks pretty different to me.

What rep ranges are you using for the power exercises?


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Not really switching those up to much since its only going to be things like tuck jumps, squat jumps, long jumps, etc.....But probably 3x5 or so.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not really switching those up to much since its only going to be things like tuck jumps, squat jumps, long jumps, etc.....But probably 3x5 or so.



Yeah, thats cool. I only asked cos it wasnt on there .

When do you start this one?


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Next week. I am going to take the rest of this week off. I am having nerve issues with my hand. I swung at a pitch about a month ago and really messed up my hand. But it doesnt hurt to do anything, but grip heavy things and turn it explosivly. As in hitting a softball.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the hand.  Workout looks cool. Like the way you have broken it down.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2007)

I would have a pull movement as a strength exercise on day B, instead of the incline presses.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

*Goob* Thanks brother. 

*P* I was thinking the exact same thing on the way into work! Alrighty well I will add pullups as strength instead of incline. Thanks for taking the time.

Today:

25 yard sprints-10....Ri-25 secs
50 Yard sprints-5......Ri-30 secs

3 laps around my 4 acre yard to slow down my heart rate. This was a walk of course. 

Static stretch.

Time-About 20-25 minutes


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

I would replace the incline press with deadlifts and do either chinups or pullups where you have pullups as they are both vertical pulls. 
You also have no vertical pressing strenght movement. 

I hope your hand feels better, good luck with your new program.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I would replace the incline press with deadlifts and do either chinups or pullups where you have pullups as they are both vertical pulls.
> You also have no vertical pressing strenght movement.
> 
> I hope your hand feels better, good luck with your new program.



I count incline press as a vertical movement.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I count incline press as a vertical movement.



I've always wondered about that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I count incline press as a vertical movement.



I guess it depends on how high the incline is.


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

I always count incline as vertical as well. My incline is pretty high. Thanks for the input BB, always appreciated.


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Big tournament in Winfield Mo. tommorow. Or today rather. I work a straight 7 hour shift just to leave and drive 2 hours and play ball all day! URGH, I will be so tired, but oh well I will be calling off tommorow night. I asked to get moved from the 3 hole down to 7th or so, since my hand is fucked. I dont think I will be able to hit with much power, but we shall see. I have been known to feel like shit and cant keep the ball in the park. I had a pulled oblique one time and went 6 for 6 with 6 homers.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> 6 for 6 with 6 homers.



You are the devil...


J/K


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

I may have been the man on that day! Everyone has those days now and then.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I may have been the man on that day! Everyone has those days now and then.




That's a lot of homers.


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

I play about 120 games a summer. I am good for atleast 1 homer a game and I have multiple homer games. I ought to keep track of homers this year!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I play about 120 games a summer. I am good for atleast 1 homer a game and I have multiple homer games. I ought to keep track of homers this year!




Yeah, for sure. I'd love to play ball, but I work nights so it's hard to do. My brother plays all the time. Sometimes I will join the Saturday basketball game though.


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

I work swing shifts and somehow figure it out. I am at work now.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I work swing shifts and somehow figure it out. I am at work now.




Yeah, I actually get off at 11:00 so it's pretty much a swing shift too, but pretty much all of the ball games around here are around 6 in the evening or so. There are a lot of basketball games throughout the day though. I prefer baseball though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I would have a pull movement as a strength exercise on day B, instead of the incline presses.



this is what i would say to D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I play about 120 games a summer. I am good for atleast 1 homer a game and I have multiple homer games. I ought to keep track of homers this year!



LOL if you didnt hit homers it would be a waste of your strength.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2007)

For years i worked 3-4pm to 11pm-midnight. I didnt mind that too much. Swing shifts i have never done but would really hate them. I like something fixed.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2007)

Ugh I could never work swing shifts .. well I could it'd just be a pain in the ass! Like Adrian I prefer something alot more solid .. in fact since my parents are my bosses I get to choose all of my shifts so I just work the same set hours each week, makes planning things around work sooo much easier.

Hows the wife holding up? Doing any crazy pregnant lady stuff yet? hahaha


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry about your hand, hope it heals quickly my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

*Brutus* Honestly Brutus a sizzling line drive is more impressive in my book compared to a home run. I can hit a home run at will, but singles in my book are harder to come by. 

*BMU* I know I wouldnt want to work midnights all the time, but ya something fixed would be much easier. Only 3 months left here and then I get a severance and unemployment! Coolest thing is I am hoping to have passed the test and have a job by then so I wont have to draw unemployment!

*Tom* Wife is having hard times sleeping. But other than that she seems ok. A bit emotional sometimes though, but shes doing well. Doctor says the baby is healthy. I think we are going to name her Kyra. I got a Kyla, Cameron, and then I think I am going to name this one Kyra. But I am not sure how I want to spell it. 

*Archie* Thanks buddy, lets hope!


Alright guys I had the worst tournament of my life. First game went well. I went 4 for 5 with 2 homers. But after that I think I hot about 300 or so, and anyone who knows softball knows that is horrible! After my first at bat in the second game my hand hurt all the way up to my shoulder! Fuck I dont know whats goin on!!!!???? So went out and got drunk as shit that night. Was up for like 35-40 hours straight! I got up at 5 the day before worked all night, played ball all day and didnt go to bed until like 5 or so that morning!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> So went out and got drunk as shit that night.
> 
> *Good Call!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

haha......whenever it comes to ball and booze, I normally dont make the right calls!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> haha......whenever it comes to ball and booze, I normally dont make the right calls!



I'm glad I only have that problem when it comes to women.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> After my first at bat in the second game my hand hurt all the way up to my shoulder!


 maybe some kinda recovery stuff is in order?


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2007)

DoubleD said:
			
		

> Was up for like 35-40 hours straight!


 
I know this feeling well.  Can really screw with your mind, I occasionally go up to 4 days on 5 hours sleep (total).  It's a horrible feeling, like being on psychoactive depressant drugs.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> haha......whenever it comes to ball and booze, I normally dont make the right calls!



Your like a UFC fighter but intoxicated.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Alright guys I had the worst tournament of my life. First game went well. I went 4 for 5 with 2 homers. But after that I think I hot about 300 or so, and anyone who knows softball knows that is horrible! After my first at bat in the second game my hand hurt all the way up to my shoulder! Fuck I dont know whats goin on!!!!???? So went out and got drunk as shit that night. Was up for like 35-40 hours straight! I got up at 5 the day before worked all night, played ball all day and didnt go to bed until like 5 or so that morning!



I heard you guys whipped up on my friend's team out there.  He said they ended the day against your squad, and racked up 11 straight outs at one point.  Hope he plays a little better tonight.

He also said his guy wouldn't roll my bat.  Said the Mutants are too thin to start with, and rolling them can cause them to break quickly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2007)

Take care of that hand DD!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2007)

Great to hear she's doing well for the most part! Kyra's a pretty name, and it fits right in with your other girls! hahaha but not in a creepy way like my mom did with me and my siblings. There's a year difference between me and my brother .. she named me Lewie and him Lukie. Then there's a year difference between my two sisters and their named Jenna and Jaya hahaha.

Shitty to hear about the game .. but great to hear about the getting loaded bahaha. Have any good drunken stories from this night? ... reminds me of the time that I didn't sleep for 38 hours straight, had done two workouts, barley ate anything, and then chugged a Colt 45 in 5 minutes + had vodka shots ... I blacked out LOL, I have no clue what I did that night, I woke up the next morning on someone's couch, a different shirt and jacket on and with puke all on my pants! bahaha oh my, I wish I could remember what I did!


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

*BMU* I am seeing a neurologist on May 8th.

*Goob* I just dont fuction well without sleep!

*Brutus* Na UFC fighters look like they know what they are doing. I just hit people in the mouth and am done. 

*Pylon* No kidding? Well all I can say is do a bunch of bo sessions. My brothers bat was pretty hot out of the wrapper. As far as that tourny we sucked bad! We had half our team there and filled in some shitty guys. The first game was a good one. We played a team we beat a few times last year, but I dont know if they were the same. I recognized a few guys, but who knows? I was the right center fielder who played like some serious shit! But hey after being awake all night and dog ass tired, I guess I wasnt that bad!

*JD* Thanks.

*Tom* I think we will go with that name. Wife was told today this should be her last kid since she can only have 3 c-sections. And if she gets preganant again she cant do it naturally because of her brain tumor she had. By the way, glad you like the name! 

Alright guys well its my youngest birthday today! She is 2! What a baby doll she is! Here let me give you guys a link to my myspace. It has her picture on it. Both girls on my pictures are my older one and younger one. But no pictures of me, my wife put em on there for me from my caousins camera. Sorry guys cant get the link to work. If you have myspace let me know and I will add ya. You can check em out that way.



Another good piece of news is I am down to 205! And about 12-13%bf. I can start to see my top abs, which is a relief. If I get to 195 or so I will be set.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Happy birthday to your Princess my Friend!!! Hope your hand is ok!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> We had half our team there and filled in some shitty guys.



If you are in that sitch again near STL, give me a call.  I'll be happy to fill in.  (I may not be any better than what you have, but I'm local!)


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

*Archie* Thanks, yeah she put down some serious cake!

*Pylon* I will definitly keep that in mind! We are in Springfield Illinois this weekend, playing at the Gumby. Tough as competition there! 

*HORRIBLE WORKOUT*

Power-30 sec RI

*Squat Jumps*
5
5
5

*Box Jumps (Explosive)*
5
5
5

Strength-RI's180 secs

*Bench*
135x10
135x10
225x5
275x2 & 1/2-FUCK
260x3
260x3
*The 260 was easy, but after having to flop all the weights on the floor I didnt want to do it again!

*SLDL*
135x10
135x10
225x5
315x3
325x3
335x3

Metabolic-Circuit with 60 sec RI at the end.

*DB Rows*
120x10
120x10

*Bent Over Laterals*
30x10
30x10

*Iso-Extreme Pushup*
60 secs
90 secs
*These are tough as hell. I think I could get 2 minutes or more. But was pretty tired.

Static Stretch-15 mins

*Weight*207.2 (Lowest I have been since last summer). Bodyfat is around 13% right now. I figure once I get to 195 I will be right where I wanna be.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

That doesn't look like a bad workout to me!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That doesn't look like a bad workout to me!



My bf is down (About 3% in a month and a half) and I feel alot better, but the strength has taken a pretty big hit. That bench number has went down about 30lbs! But I just started this new program to try to save strength as much as possible.

Thanks though BB!


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

Dude, BB is right, thats not a bad workout by any stretch of the imagination 

Congrats on the BF% going down!


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Gaz, just dont like getting weak ya know?


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2007)

Weak?  It's a relative term, DD.  You're still putting up good numbers.  But any time you cut, some strength loss can happen.  Once you are back in bulk mode, you're numbers will shoot back up.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, exactly what Pylon said.

If you're cutting then its only to be expected. As long as there is an actual obvious cause for taking numbers down, then its no problem.

If you lose strength for no reason and cant find out why, then its a problem.

Your workouts are still going to kick ass, and you'll look better for your troubles. After you're down with that, you can Westside it up and shame the hell out of everyone


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

*Pylon and Gaz* Thanks guys thats the type of things I need to hear. Makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> just dont like getting weak ya know?



As long as you're still hitting the ball out of the park, who cares?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

weak??? Bad???
That my Friend is a SOLID w/o, and you should be proud!!! Not many (if any) can cut and keep the #'s you are, My hats off to ya!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

Yeah those are very nice numbers and you seem to have a rebound effect when you cut and then go off.


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> My bf is down (About 3% in a month and a half) and I feel alot better, but the strength has taken a pretty big hit. That bench number has went down about 30lbs! But I just started this new program to try to save strength as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks though BB!



how is that program going to save strength?  If you want to maintain strength in your bench press (for example) you need to work with tension....not work up to it, start with it!

Example:

Bench press
warm up
295/1 sets x 2-4 reps
260/2x6-8
225/1x10-12


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2007)

Agreed with everyone else, that is certainly not a weak workout! hahaha. 

PS Congratz on the weight/ BF %! About how much a week are you losing?


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

*Trips* This is true brother.

*Archie* Thanks always nice words from you!

*Brutus* I suppose strength isnt as important as it maybe to others, but I would like to kep my 1rm around 300.

*P* Sounds good. Can you explain to me why that is? Why wouldnt simply doing 3x3 on bench maintain strength? Trying to get as much info from you as I can.

*Tom* So far I have lost about 10lbs and it has been about a month and a week.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2007)

when you are dieting you are hypocaloric.  When you are hypocaloric, you have less energy.  It would be tough to do something like 3x3.  THat is why you want to warm up to one heavy set (2-4 reps) and then do the other sets at higher rep ranges (metabolic work) to work towards your goal (losing BF).  Just use that first set to try and work on moving heavy weight and maintaining (hopefully gaining) as much strength as you can.

I do it like that.  Chad Waterbury uses 3/6/9 (1 set = 3 reps; 2nd set = 6;     3rd set= 9 reps).  Boyle uses a 5/10/20.

It depends on how you want to do it. Just maintain strength


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

Like everyone else said, don't sweat it DD.  You are doing great!


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

*P* Thanks alot P! That explains things very well. Hey if you find any articles by the much respected guys you just mentioned send em my way. I want to learn as much as possible!!

*JD* Thanks alot JD! 

Power

*Plyo Pushups*
6
6
6

*Lunge Jumps*
6
6
6

Strength

*Pullups*
bw+110x3 (3 sets)

*Split Squats*
250x3 (3 sets)

Metabolic

*Incline*
205x10 (2 sets)

*Dips*
bw+45x10 (2 sets)

*Scap Pushups*
10 (2 sets)
*That was a circuit with 30 seconds rest*

Core

*Planks*
120 secs (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches*
100x10 (2 sets)

*Woodchops*
50x10-each side (2 sets)
*That was a circuit as well with 30 sec ri. *

Cardio

*Sprints*
5-50yards
5-25yards

Static Stretched

*So I will start doing what P said about using 1 set with 3 reps and going to 6 then to 9. But my question do I still call it strength work? Or does it fall into metabolic work at the end?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

Some day i bet youll be putting up 400+


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

OMG! 110 PULLUPS! fuck


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> *P* Thanks alot P! That explains things very well. Hey if you find any articles by the much respected guys you just mentioned send em my way. I want to learn as much as possible!!
> 
> *So I will start doing what P said about using 1 set with 3 reps and going to 6 then to 9. But my question do I still call it strength work? Or does it fall into metabolic work at the end?




my hard dirve is full of fucking articles and studies and I also have a binder off probably around close to 150 articles in it.  Not to mention all of my books.

i'll let you know when something worth reading comes up.


to answer the second question....it is metabolic work with strength being trained at maintenance.  but don't worry about what it is called.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

So how would you set it up? I have my program outlined in the last page. 

I would love to read every article you got!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> So how would you set it up? I have my program outlined in the last page.
> 
> I would love to read every article you got!



I thought i did talk about how to set it up?

Pick the lift that you want to maintain strength in (say squat and bench press):

Then, on the days were you are going to do that lift, go in, warm up and hit up 1 set of a heavy 2-4 reps. THen drop down for the last 2-3 sets and do higher reps for metabolic work.  Every 3-4 weeks, you might want to try and work up to some heavy singles.


I need an email address to send articles to.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

I didnt know if I should do the same with each exercise I do or just the ones I would like to maintain strength. So you did answer it right there.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Here send em here:
> 
> 
> I didnt know if I should do the same with each exercise I do or just the ones I would like to maintain strength. So you did answer it right there.



i just sent you the golf study and program from the research on the NASM-template so you can look at it.  I will delete your email out of the above post too.

It would be overkill to do it on every exercise.  Prioritize one exercise in your workout.....squat on monday bench on thursday or somethign like that.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

Nice.....thanks a bunch. 

Any study I can get I want to take as much from each as possible. Education is key! And I want to be as good at this as humanly possible.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

If there is anything at all P that looks good and informative, send it, I will take a look!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

So easy a sexual reference...


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So easy a sexual reference...



I'm lost.....


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice.....thanks a bunch.
> 
> Any study I can get I want to take as much from each as possible. Education is key! And I want to be as good at this as humanly possible.



LOOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2007)

Some great advice going here!  I am taking notes since I am on a cut.


----------



## vortrit (May 4, 2007)

Yo!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

Any diet advice for a cutting bodybuilder since i know you have done it before?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

10 lbs in ~5 weeks. Good job!


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2007)

10lbs in 5 weeks could also be the answer to your "why did I lose so much strength" question.  For overweight people, that is great weightloss.  For athletic populations, that is to agressive IMO.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2007)

Christ DoubleD, that is some insane pull-ups. You have got to teach me how you did that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 10lbs in 5 weeks could also be the answer to your "why did I lose so much strength" question.  For overweight people, that is great weightloss.  For athletic populations, that is to agressive IMO.


P, since he has started 5 weeks ago, couldnt the first week or so see a few lbs drop and then ~1.5-2lb/week? or at least that what i imagine has taken place.

But yes, i agree with you. it is a bit on the aggressive side which would account for strength drop.


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> P, since he has started 5 weeks ago, couldnt the first week or so see a few lbs drop and then ~1.5-2lb/week? or at least that what i imagine has taken place.
> 
> But yes, i agree with you. it is a bit on the aggressive side which would account for strength drop.



typically the first week people will loose a little more because of water weight.  After that, I would aim for 1lb per week or no pounds per week but changes in girth measurements.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Christ DoubleD, that is some insane pull-ups. You have got to teach me how you did that.



Had his wife wrap her arms around his waist lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Dub!


----------



## Tom_B (May 6, 2007)

Ya, that's what I was thinking .. 10lbs seems a bit much for that time frame. I remember you telling me before that on your last cut, you were losing alot of weight in a short amount of time. I think you taking cutting a bit to the extreme ends, and that's why you lose strength! .. I mean I can go weeks 'cutting' and continuing to make strength gains .. you need to find a good balance that works for you.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2007)

Hope your having a GREAT weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Well guys thats a ton of comments since the last time I have been around. I actually dropped about 3-4 pounds the first week and a few pounds since. I am pretty happy with things right now. My aerobic capcity is kickin ass, and I am much faster. But yes it may still be a bit aggresive. 

We played in a tournament in Springfield Illinois this weekend. It was called the Gumby. Had pro-level teams from NY and Cincinatti just to name a few. Those guys didnt impress me that much. They had a 10 home run limit and was only scoring 40 runs a game. We had a 3 run home run limit and our high game was 35 runs. Honestly with the exception of 2 obvious holes in our lineup we could definitly move up to the pro-level. We need a sponsor!!! That is the important part. We have NONE! Seems like we have asked 100 people and we got nothing. Anyways, heres how the games went:

*Game 1*
Played the Vipers from around the Wood River area.
Won-28-23

*Game 2*-This game was so so sad!!!!
Some Lumber somthing team?
Lost-22-6 (ouch)

*Game 3*
Played 6-4-3 Franchise (which won ASA state last year)
Won-35-30 (tough game!)

*Game 4*
Played G-Dennys (Team out of Decatur)
Lost-28-24 (I think)
*I got left on deck with the bases loaded! URGH....

Hits by game:
Game 1: 4 for 5 (2 home runs)

Game 2: 2 for 3 (1 home run)

Game 3: 2 for 5 (1 home run) *Shitty game for me!!

Game 4: 4 for 5 (1 home run)

So I went 12 for 18 for the tourny. Thats pretty decent. However I want to hit about 800 over the course of the season and that isnt going to cut it!

I am going to do some sprints tommorow and some plyos. Wow I am suprised at how much quicker I am!


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)

Not a bad showing for the tourney, DD.  Nothing to be ashamed of there.  Getting left on base stings, though.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Hell I didnt even hit 700!!!!!!! Game 3 tore me up! But hey we won!


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

What position do you play on defense DoubleD?


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Right center


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good tourney DD!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

The team that we were beating by 10 at one point that knocked us out of it won the damn thing!


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> The team that we were beating by 10 at one point that knocked us out of it won the damn thing!



That must have sucked.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I didnt care to much at that point I had to be at work not to long after that!


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

At least you had something to look forward too...


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Haha.....no kidding hips hurting and my dogs (feet) were killing me. I got no cheddar left (Arms torched).


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2007)

Were you playing football or softball?    Do you have those types of scores on a regular basis?    Reaching 20 is a major milestone for us.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2007)

Oh and BTW, 12 for 18 with 5 dingers?  I'd take it.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

We are almost always over 20 with all of our team there. We should be a very good ASA B team. Or a good NSA B team. But whenever guys dont show its tough to play ball against competition like that with scrubs!

BTW, half the outs I made were home runs! Which is worse then a hard ass lineout! Just means I am not clicking yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Any news on the hand?  It doesn't seem to be bothering you on the field.


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

Hand was KILLING me right after every swing! It actually traveled down to my wrist and partly up my arm! But it always went away after about 5 minutes or so. I was suppose to have an appointment tommorow with a neurologist, but had to cancel couldnt get off of work. 

On another note taking today off! Hips and shoulders are pretty sore and I feel dead! Its tough to eat for fat loss while playing ball, shouldve started earlier!


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Wait...the pain stayed with you for 5 minutes after the swing?  Dude....something's gone wrong....


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

I'd take your #'s in a heartbeat!!! Lookin solid to me my Friend, sorry the hand is still bothering ya!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha.....no kidding hips hurting and my dogs (feet) were killing me. I got no cheddar left (Arms torched).



LOL your like a really bad gangster.


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2007)

hahaha good G-unit lingo you got going on there!! ... shitty about the hand, hope ya figure that out soon..doesn't sound too good ..


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

Yeah I know something is wrong, I dont know what it is, but as soon as I get time I will get it checked out. Right now its a long way from the heart. If I have to have surgery then I will wait until winter anyways. 

Gangsta huh? Well maybe maybe not, more like my softball lingo.

Workout tonight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2007)

That wrist pain dosent sound good.


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

It doesnt feel to good either!


----------



## goob (May 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> It doesnt feel to good either!


 
Hope it dose'nt slow you down too much DD. Dose'nt sound like fun.

There's always (_insert recreational substance of choice_) to numb the pain.........


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

goob said:


> There's always (_insert recreational substance of choice_) to numb the pain.........




Doritos?  Ice cream?  Astroglide?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Doritos?  Ice cream?  Astroglide?



We know what's on your mind.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

Yup....ice cream....


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the concern guys, but I dont think I will be eating ice cream anytime soon.

Workout for yesterday:

Power (Plyos)

*Box Jumps*
8
8
8

*Squat Jumps*
8
8
8

Strength 

*Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x3
275x2
225x6 *easy
205x8
*Arm right in the back elbow region hurt pretty bad. It was from all of the throwing over the weekend. It is from to many curve balls whenever I was younger.
RI-90-120 secs

*SLDL*
225x20
275x6
335x3
*Alright I suppose
RI-60-90 secs

Metabolic

*A) DB Rows*
115x10 (2 sets)
*B) Bent Over Laterals*
25x10 (2 sets)
*C)Iso-Extreme Pushups*
60 secs (2 sets)
RI-30 seconds

Static Stretch.

No time for core work.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

I love the way you set that up, it looks really good. How are finding this configuration (power/strength/metabolic)?

DB rows are looking strong as hell too!


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Db rows were the only thing that was strong. Bench was weak, but oh well. I am much more explosive now to. I think its a combo of plyos and losing lbs. 

I will be checkin everyones journal later on today.


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

Cool workout DD.  You may think the bench sucked, but it's still way more than I could manage. I like the power/strength/ metabolic idea, but I'm confused about the metabolic part.  s'cuse my ignorance but what does that mean??


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Just trying to up my heart rate. Doing 3 different exercises and only resting at the end of the 3.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Looking good DD.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Nice, I wish softball went to wooden bats. Then atleast the guys weighing 150lbs couldnt hit a home run! That gets annoying!


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Solid workout, man!

Heh, for a second there, I thought you were doing Jump Squats.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)

Good work, DD.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

*DOMS* Good call I did write it backwards.

*Pylon* Thanks.


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just trying to up my heart rate. Doing 3 different exercises and only resting at the end of the 3.


 
 So does this have any slight knock on effect on increasing body metabolism?


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> *DOMS* Good call I did write it backwards.



That's not why I said that.  I _really _like Jump Squats and have never seen another IM write it down as part of a workout.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Excellent w/o, get that hand taken care of my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Archie.

Oh well in that case DOMS we love the same lift. I dont do them weighted at all!

Goob I am basically doing it for the simple reason to get my heart rate up and with that bosting metabolism.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2007)

When are you seeing the doctor about your hand?


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2007)

aren't you going to be working with a physical therapist?  Why not ask him to take a look at your hand?


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Ya I am going to be in the next 3 -6 months. Or atleast thats the plan. I havent talked to the chiro in about a month or so. Hes starting his active recovery place within the next 6 months or so he said. So who knows when I will get to start.

I will be seein a neurologist sometime in the near future.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2007)

well, I figured this would be the best place to go in terms of a routine critique....DD, I have been wanting for a while now to incorporate some more "speed" work into a plan, explosive stuff, I just feel I am just not fast or quick enough, and I want to fix that.  So, I stole a bunch of ideas from your journal and everyone else's advice in here, and put together a rough outline of something I might want to try.

I wanted to post it in here and see what everyone thinks about it, if it makes sense, and if it is planned out properly...

here it is:
Workout A
*Power*
Box Squat 8x3
Squat jump 8x3
*Strength*
Chinups 3x3
Dips 3x3
*Metabolic*
DB Press 3x8
DB Rows 3x8
Upright rows 3x8

Workout B
*Power*
Speed Bench 8x3
Clap Pushups 8x3
*Strength*
Squats 3x3
SLDL 3x3
*Metabolic*
Leverage Squats 3x8
GHR 3x8
Abs 3x8

Workout C
*Power*
Speed deadlifts 8x3
Clap pull-ups 8x3
*Strength*
Bench Press 3x3
Chest Supported Rows 3x3
*Metabolic*
DB shoulder Press 3x8
CG pulldows 3x8
Incline rear delt rows 3x8


Like I said, I stole a lot, but it seems like a great plan, so that was my inspiration.

I am anxious to see what everyone here thinks


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

If your aerobic capacity is kinda low then it will be tough to get through 3 sets of metabolic work. But it can be done just fine. I prefer 2-3 sets of 6-8 with power movements as far as plyos go. If its something that is weighted I like to do 5-8 sets or so with 2-3 reps. BW plyos seem to be to easy to do s simple set of 3. But the focus is explosiveness so it would be ok as well. Just depends on what you can handle. The setup is just fine imp. I would set up a better loading pattern. But get P's advice hes helped me by leaps and bounds over the past 3-4 months!


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Sprints yesterday:
5-50 yard sprints
10-25 yard sprints. 

5 Box drills.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> If your aerobic capacity is kinda low then it will be tough to get through 3 sets of metabolic work. But it can be done just fine. I prefer 2-3 sets of 6-8 with power movements as far as plyos go. If its something that is weighted I like to do 5-8 sets or so with 2-3 reps. *BW plyos seem to be to easy to do s simple set of 3*. But the focus is explosiveness so it would be ok as well. Just depends on what you can handle. The setup is just fine imp. I would set up a better loading pattern. But get P's advice hes helped me by leaps and bounds over the past 3-4 months!


 
Not if you have never done them before!  I think I would be lucky to get a couple of sets of 3 on something like the clap pullups at the beginning.  The pushups might even be a stretch, so I woudn't say it's easy.  although, you may be right, dragging both power exercises out for 8 sets each might be too much.  Maybe I can stick with an 8x3 for the weighted movements, like you mentioned, and then just do a straight 3 sets of whatever for the others....

Loading patterns can be changed, that is no biggie, I think I want to stay in the 24ish rep range though for those exercises, so it doesn't really matter if it is 3x8 or 4x6 or 2x12 or whatever, that in itself might be enough of a change if that is rotated every few weeks (but let me get to that point first!)


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

I didnt realize thats the first time you have done them. Yeah then go ahead with 3 or 4 reps with 3 sets or so. Get used to them really focus on sticking your landing and the stabilization that occurs afterwards. Dont do them in an exploding manner, but yet a controlled manner. Make the concentric explosive, but everything else really work on control. 

You are advanced enough to do what you want with your loading patterns, just as long variables are constantly manipulated.

I would ask P for his advice as well.


----------



## vortrit (May 10, 2007)

Good times...


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother D2!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2007)

GO D!


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

So we played in a league game last night. We played like crap for the first 4 innings scoring only 1 run! Then the next 3 innings we scored 19 runs. Slow start! But we won 20-10. I went 3 for 4 no homers but like 7 RBI's. I hit a key bases loaded double, if I was faster a triple may have been posible.

So heres my problem:

My arm is very sore from all the ball I play, I am always so damn tired from all the games throughout the week. I need to find some sort of program that I can design for myself that is very quick, but yet effective and helps me meet my goal! I really want to focus on my legs. They seem a bit weak right now. Hands felt very slow last night as well.

Any thoughts? Last time I did bench I had 275 on there and couldnt hardly push because the tendons on the back side of my elbow was killing me and I got 2 reps and dropped it on me. Lets just hope for the best and I am looking to do something here.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> So we played in a league game last night. We played like crap for the first 4 innings scoring only 1 run! Then the next 3 innings we scored 19 runs. Slow start! But we won 20-10. I went 3 for 4 no homers but like 7 RBI's. I hit a key bases loaded double, if I was faster a triple may have been posible.
> 
> So heres my problem:
> 
> ...




Inseason, keep training brief.  I lean towards something more around 1-2 main work sets for each exercise.  In and out in about 30min. (like the program I am doing right now).


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2007)

Good to hear you won your game there D ! ... shitty though about the training. I have no doubt though you'll be able to get some form of program running in accordance to the ball your playing! (espeically with P-funk helping ya out !).
Fuck, I hope you had a training partner with you when you dropped that 275 on your chest


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Nope no training partner then. I had to dump the weight onto the ground. 

Thats what I need to do then. If I can try to keep the strain off my arm I will be fine.

BTW just took the practice test (NASM), got an 89. Easy stuff.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

When are you planning to take the real test?


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> BTW just took the practice test (NASM), got an 89. Easy stuff.



Nice going!


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

I am not in a real big hurry, probably in about a month or so. I still got to finish my current job first anyways.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like that practice test indicates you will do very well in the real exam


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

They say if you get an 80 on the practice then you should be able to pass the final. So ya I am in. Its pretty easy. But I have spent hours ontop of hours studying.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

Just remember, it's not school.  You shouldn't worry as much about the test as actually learning.  Unlike algebra, you're going to need this information.


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

Yes I realize that. I think P has really stressed to me evelop my own ideas and not be like some of the robots out there.


----------



## SamEaston (May 15, 2007)

Hey DD!

Hope your elbow has recovered by now! Sounds painful! Ouch  

Congratulations on your test results! Preliminary testing can make you much more relaxed when the time comes for the real thing - Im sure you will do really well! As we would say in Scotland, "Goan yersel big man!"


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Elbow is still pretty crappy, probably worse now then it was. Have not touched a weight in about a week and a half. I am going to have to play first or something on those lines until the arm gets feeling better because I cannot keep throwing like I am doing. I actually had to take some vicadin last night to help with the pain.

Played a team in Alton Illinois last night a double header: Lost both games (but only had half the team there, with a bunch of guys who didnt look like they have ever played).

First game:3 for 4
Second Game:2 for 3

On a side note not real used to hitting .44 cor 375 balls anymore. We have been hitting .44 cor 525 balls in every game we had played so there was a few times my eyes lit up and I wouldve hit the 525 balls out, but those worth balls were total crap we were hitting. Sounded like a sponge. 

Next scheleduled workout is going to wait till next week. No throwing until then.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Seriously, if you guys are that short handed, let me know.  Alton is not that far away from me.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

I will for sure. We couldve used you last night. Whenever we put guys in there who have never played, it gets pretty rough. 

We got into it with the umps last night as well. They are trying to let everyone know they are there and its a grown damn mans sport. Let us be and we wont mess with you, ya know?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> On a side note not real used to hitting .44 cor 375 balls anymore. We have been hitting .44 cor 525 balls in every game we had played so there was a few times my eyes lit up and I wouldve hit the 525 balls out, but those worth balls were total crap we were hitting. Sounded like a sponge.



Welcome to my world.  310' suddenly becomes a decent shot, right?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Haha......this is true. I just need to relearn how to hit those balls again. I would hit for a much higher average with those balls however. I simply stopped trying to hit it a long way and tried for doubles and singles. We got a guy who is only 195lbs and he was clearing the 310 fence. Hes just so explosive!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha......this is true. I just need to relearn how to hit those balls again. I would hit for a much higher average with those balls however. I simply stopped trying to hit it a long way and tried for doubles and singles. We got a guy who is only 195lbs and he was clearing the 310 fence. Hes just so explosive!



True speed and power arnt always about strength i bet your much stronger them him.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Much stronger than him. He looks skinny, but hes also super fast and has one hell of an arm.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2007)

gmy strength doesn't necessarily dictate athletic ability.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 16, 2007)

P-funk said:


> gmy strength doesn't necessarily dictate athletic ability.



One of the irony's of life lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

True story


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

*P* Unfortunately that is oh so true. We also got a guy who is about 180lbs and he absolutly can crush a ball!

Hey I got a workout in today. I woke up and felt great! 

Total Body

Dynamic Warmup

Static stretched my calves a bit

*Bench*
225x10
225x9
225x9
*RI-60 secs. Kinda took it easy though. Pretty decent for not touching a weight in about 2 weeks!

*Pullups*
bwx15
bwx15
bwx14
*RI-60 secs

*Walking Lunges*
80lb DB'sx10 (3 sets)
*I was suckin air here! RI-60 secs
*Also I feel like I may get maybe a bit to much synergist muscles involved in this exercise?

*SLDL*
225x18
225x15
275x10
*RI for the first and second set 60 secs. But for the third set about 120 secs

*1-Legged single arm bicep curls*
30x20 (each leg)
*1 set

*BB Pushups*
bwx70
*1 set

Static stretched


----------



## Mista (May 16, 2007)

How far apart do you have your hands when doing pullups?


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Hum....about 5-6 inches past shoulder width. I have an easier time with that then at about shoulder width.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2007)

That workout is REAL decent for not touching a weight in 2 weeks.

Talking about crushing a ball and strength.  Look at Tiger Woods or Phil Mickelson.  Neither is the biggest hitter on tour, but they are not far from it.  I seriously doubt if either one of those guys are strong in the gym.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

True story. I know before I really tried for strength, I wasnt a big power hitter. So therefore it does help, but some guys are just naturally explosive! I am going to really get into power lifts this winter! Just as long as I dont have to get surgery on my hand!


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

What happened to your hand?


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

A swing I took about a month and a half ago really did something to the nerves in it. Been playing with it ever since. I have lost some power from my swing from it. But for now its just playing through it. It doesnt effect my lifting to much though, suprisingly.


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

I'm so jealous of your pull-ups. Nice job dude!


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Thank you. I was so upset with my pullups about ayear ago! I had not done them in forever so I decided one day I would give them a go. So I grabbed the bar and couldnt even get 3! I was pissed. So ever since I kept pluggin away and now 20 isnt out of the question!


----------



## vortrit (May 16, 2007)

Pullups are a bitch. I have a hard time with wider grips.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

That's nice work for all the time off.  How's the body feeling after that?


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

I'll let you know tommorow. 

It felt horrible after the workout. My whole body was shaking.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

That's just the layoff.  It'll get better.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Oh wow it was horrible, I havent felt that in a while. I am now in 4 leagues and then tournies on the weekends! Damn I need to lay off a bit. And hell I got asked to play on Tuesday nights in Sherman as well, glad I didnt bite on that one.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

That's a lot of ball!

Maybe you just need to slow down and let your body recoup a little.  I've had a couple of nagging things from playing (like I do every year), but on weeks when we get rainouts and I have a full 7 between games, I start to feel better.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I know it and couple that with 2 kids 1 on the way, 40+ hour a week job, trying to get 3 days in lifting wise. Theres just not enough time in the day!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 17, 2007)

where do u find the time and energy for all that stuff!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

yo! D!
u animal!


----------



## goob (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know it and couple that with 2 kids 1 on the way, 40+ hour a week job, trying to get 3 days in lifting wise. Theres just not enough time in the day!


 

Hell yeah.  With a schedule like that it's amazing you get anything done.....


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know it and couple that with 2 kids 1 on the way, 40+ hour a week job, trying to get 3 days in lifting wise. Theres just not enough time in the day!



You know i feel the same way i have very little free time now i haven't even had a chance to post my workouts in my journal recently lol!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> *P* Unfortunately that is oh so true. We also got a guy who is about 180lbs and he absolutly can crush a ball!
> 
> Hey I got a workout in today. I woke up and felt great!
> 
> ...




Nice FB workout DD!!!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

As soon as I am done with the job I am at currently I think things will be much easier! I mean I work swing shifts so its hard as hell to get things done on a consistent basis. I remember whenever I was 18 and I could spend 2 hours in the gym and not a worry in the world. Now I have all kinds of things I have to be here or there for. Dont get me wrong I wouldnt change anything other than the job, which will be changing soon.

As for the last few days:

*I have been hitting the shit out of the ball and playing good defense so I am starting to get where I want to be, but not yet. 

Fridays game:
3 for 3 (0 homers) But thats a good thing I am working on average and RBI's compared to just going up there and hitting it over the fence.

Saturdays 3 games: The team I played for here, just needed another guy to fill in so I done so.
Game1: 2 for 2 
Game2: 3 for 4 *About killed the pitcher
Game3: 3 for 4 *About killed the pitcher
Game4: 2 for 3 
*Didnt hit a single ball over the fence. I hit probably 6 line drives off the fence! F-in A! I am hitting the ball just right. However I tried to go middle on 2 occasions on the first one I just about hit the pitcher right in the face, but he ducked and it went past him. He said he barely saw it. And the second one I hit even harder and it was at the guys glove hand. He caught it. I always apologize to every single person I do that to. Its bullshit that someone doesnt step in and outlaw these bats. 

We made about $800 bucks in our tournament, which isnt to bad. After the tournament we figured we would go to the bar where they sponsor us. By the end of the night I was so damn drunk I could barely stand. Got home and in some serious trouble with the wife. URGH! Stupid me. So I made here a promise, no more drinking until she can atleast go with me. Which is going to be about 6 months!!!!

Gotta get me a workout in tommorow!

Weight-205lbs. All this running is killing me. I eat a shit ton, because I know if I dont my body will eat itself and I will weigh 170lbs before I know it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its bullshit that someone doesnt step in and outlaw these bats.



You're talking double walls and composites, right?  The league that I play in has already done that.  We play single wall only.  I doubt they'll every be outlawed.  Too many people like the long ball.  HRs get the oohs and ahhs.  If they outlawed the double walls and composites, how many fat, out-of-shape HR-or-nothing players would have to stop playing?


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

A ton of them would have to stop. I ca think of 2 guys off of our team that would quit. I was talking composites. I dont think double walls are near as bad as composites.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> *P* Unfortunately that is oh so true. We also got a guy who is about 180lbs and he absolutly can crush a ball!
> 
> Hey I got a workout in today. I woke up and felt great!
> 
> ...





How do you know if there was possible synergistic dominance with the lunges?

How much weight did you use for the curls?

BB Pushups?  Or you mean Inverted Rows?  I really dont know!

How can you lift that much and only rest 60 sec?

God dammit?


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

How do you know if there was possible synergistic dominance with the lunges?
*I am not certain, but I felt it more in my hams and glutes than my quads.*

How much weight did you use for the curls? *30 lbs.*

BB Pushups? Or you mean Inverted Rows? I really dont know! *BB Pushups were simply putting 45's on each side of a BB and doing pushups while I had to isolate the BB from rolling.*

How can you lift that much and only rest 60 sec?*I couldnt at all whenever I started. But I could probably get 225 for about 16 reps or so if I tried fresh. So its not like its a 12 rm.*

God dammit?*God never did anything to you.*


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2007)

I said it before, and I'll say it again. I am so jealous of your pull-ups.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Whenever I started here about a year ago my pull strength wasnt all that good, but all of my pull lifts are a ton stronger than they used to be. 

Thanks KJ


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Well since I got time I mine as well tell this bar story:

So went out last night. Decided to go to a bar that sponsors out softball team. The place is better than it used to be because of new ownership, but none the less its still a redneck bar. We get there and people start buying shots, I was like ok thats fine. Well about 5 rumplemints and 3 yager bombs later I wasnt thinking ok anymore. I was thinking, lets run around the bar and talk to everyone even if I dont like them. So I found a guy's brother who hates my guts and yeah I defnitly am not to found of him. I thought the guy was him at first and I say hey how ya doing there buddy. He says, do I know you? I said fuck yes you know me. He goes I am not Bobby thats my brother I thought, WOW they look just alike, but his brother is obviously smaller, but being drunk I didnt catch it. So we proceed to talk about how big of an idiot his brother is. I thought it was funny because I wouldnt listen to someone talking badly about my brother it just wouldnt happen. So I am sure he will be telling him what I said about him and the fight will be on, which is fine I suppose. Now after that the bar was closing down. My brother was sitting beside me on a bar stool and he tries to spit in an ashtray and misses and spits on the bar. This fat ass woman bad tender has a fit. "That pisses me off, get the fuck out of my bar, yadda, yadda, yadda". I am thinking you obviously havent delt with drunk people to much have ya there whale. So this guy at the end of the bar starts yelling at my brother I look at him and say, "Shut the fuck up". He kept saying something (which I cant recall), I told him I would be waiting outside just as soon as he wanted to finish this nonsense. So I got a bit sidetracked outside talking to some people and he just got into his car and started to drive by me. I screamed at him, but to no avail he sped off. I am thinking seriously how dare you sit there and yell at someone whenever it has absolutly nothing to do with you? And then turn around and run like a coward? So now at this point my brother is bitching at me (On the drive home). I got sick of hearing it and I told him he could either STFU or pull over and we could settle it. So he choose to shut up. All in all horrible night. Especially because once I got home I got into a shit ton of trouble because I was suppose to be 2 hours before that. The wife was waiting up and she chewed my ass, but I dont remember it because I was to busy puking my guts out. She also said I passed out on the stool. I tried to go to bed and she wanted to fight some more. But I decided to go to the couch and say screw it. I fell right to sleep. I woke up this morning and she was gone. She had stayed the night over at my mothers. So we got everything straightened out this morning. And I promised her I wouldnt drink again until she had the baby so we could go out together. 

And to add to this right now I am still suffering with a hell of a headache, upset stomach, and tired as hell.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2007)

Lawl, you were a champion fuck up last night weren't you?

I act the same way when I drink. I'll tell someone to get the fuck out of my face with a quickness. I learned some time ago that I can't drink, or I piss off everyone around me.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I am paying for it horribly right now!!! I just went down to the shitter and I feel like my guts are going to explode and my head has its own heartbeat! 

I normally dont make to many people mad when I drink because I normally dont drink shots. But thats what happens whenever I go somewhere with my brother......URGH........


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well since I got time I mine as well tell this bar story:
> 
> So went out last night. Decided to go to a bar that sponsors out softball team. The place is better than it used to be because of new ownership, but none the less its still a redneck bar. We get there and people start buying shots, I was like ok thats fine. Well about 5 rumplemints and 3 yager bombs later I wasnt thinking ok anymore. I was thinking, lets run around the bar and talk to everyone even if I dont like them. So I found a guy's brother who hates my guts and yeah I defnitly am not to found of him. I thought the guy was him at first and I say hey how ya doing there buddy. He says, do I know you? I said fuck yes you know me. He goes I am not Bobby thats my brother I thought, WOW they look just alike, but his brother is obviously smaller, but being drunk I didnt catch it. So we proceed to talk about how big of an idiot his brother is. I thought it was funny because I wouldnt listen to someone talking badly about my brother it just wouldnt happen. So I am sure he will be telling him what I said about him and the fight will be on, which is fine I suppose. Now after that the bar was closing down. My brother was sitting beside me on a bar stool and he tries to spit in an ashtray and misses and spits on the bar. This fat ass woman bad tender has a fit. "That pisses me off, get the fuck out of my bar, yadda, yadda, yadda". I am thinking you obviously havent delt with drunk people to much have ya there whale. So this guy at the end of the bar starts yelling at my brother I look at him and say, "Shut the fuck up". He kept saying something (which I cant recall), I told him I would be waiting outside just as soon as he wanted to finish this nonsense. So I got a bit sidetracked outside talking to some people and he just got into his car and started to drive by me. I screamed at him, but to no avail he sped off. I am thinking seriously how dare you sit there and yell at someone whenever it has absolutly nothing to do with you? And then turn around and run like a coward? So now at this point my brother is bitching at me (On the drive home). I got sick of hearing it and I told him he could either STFU or pull over and we could settle it. So he choose to shut up. All in all horrible night. Especially because once I got home I got into a shit ton of trouble because I was suppose to be 2 hours before that. The wife was waiting up and she chewed my ass, but I dont remember it because I was to busy puking my guts out. She also said I passed out on the stool. I tried to go to bed and she wanted to fight some more. But I decided to go to the couch and say screw it. I fell right to sleep. I woke up this morning and she was gone. She had stayed the night over at my mothers. So we got everything straightened out this morning. And I promised her I wouldnt drink again until she had the baby so we could go out together.
> 
> And to add to this right now I am still suffering with a hell of a headache, upset stomach, and tired as hell.





ATTA BOY!  You killed 2 birds with one stone.  You went out drank and drank like a man and then pissed off your significant other!  I love it when girls get pissed like that.  Youre fixated on being drunk/hungover/whatever, but she is up mad as hell and all you did was have a night out.

About that night, yeah theres always a fucking hero.  Spitting on the bar does look pretty gross, but Id never fucking say shit cuz I know shit happens.  Its a BAR.  That tub of shit bartender was out of line for that.  It was clearly a misunderstanding.

The only thing that was I guess dickish was fucking with that kid.  He was prolly scared of you so he joked along.  Think if you got into a fight and got arrested.

Then your woman wouldve had a real reason to be pissed.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am paying for it horribly right now!!! I just went down to the shitter and I feel like my guts are going to explode and my head has its own heartbeat!
> 
> I normally dont make to many people mad when I drink because I normally dont drink shots. But thats what happens whenever I go somewhere with my brother......URGH........



I got pretty drunk with Repro on Friday.  He didnt drink but I did!  I dont drink as much as I did (dont tell fletcher), but I drink like I still have that tolerance.  NOPE.  I didnt have one shot that night and  I did.  Almost had an anxiety attack the next day.  Didnt even get laid...


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The only thing that was I guess dickish was fucking with that kid.  He was prolly scared of you so he joked along.  Think if you got into a fight and got arrested.
> 
> Then your woman wouldve had a real reason to be pissed.




As Bigdyl would say, "True Story"!!!!!

I did scare the fuck out of that kid and it was a total accident. He was a nice kid. I say kid, but hell he was probably 23 or so? But I also think he was just agreeing with me about his brother because he didnt know how to take me. I was thinking ok, thats cool. I kept trying to drop talking to him about it, but he kept on a going. 

Drinking is starting to become more of a chore than fun. I am glad I get a 6 month break from it. I think sometimes I feel like I am expected to go out. And am expected to be the rockstar.....urgh, fuckin reputation. Oh I cant ever just go out and sit around and sip on a beer or 2. Its always do shots, yell at this guy, etc......Oh well 6 months off, and maybe my body will improve?


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Legs and Core:

*Cable Crunches*
3 sets of 10 reps with 100lbs

*Planks*
3 sets of 4 minutes

*Back Squats*
135x10
225x10
315x10
365x10
385x5 (Wow those took a hit)
415x1 
*Well my squats are way, way down! Oh well I suppose, my balance and bulgarians are much stronger now. 

*SLDL*
135x10
225x10
275x10
315x6
365x2
375x2

Workout time-55 minutes.....DEAD! 

Thoughts: Havent did back squats in months. So thought I would, and I notice I have some tight ass hip flexors so I stopped about half way in and stretched a bit there. Calves have also became tight so I need to really work on those 2 problem areas. All in all it was good.

Weight-205


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2007)

haven't squatted in months so you went up to a single?


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I have been squatting just not back squatting. Sometimes I dont do the smartest things with myself, I just wanted to know where I stood. I think I had another 20lbs in me or so, so I wouldnt say it was a true single.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Legs and Core:
> 
> *Cable Crunches*
> 3 sets of 10 reps with 100lbs
> ...



Nice workout DD!  Those squats are kick ass heavy, if that's way down, i hate to see what you consider heavy.   

Also 4 minute planks are brutal.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Over the winter I did like 440 for 2 or 3.....I was really working with that at the time. I was doing westside and trying to get as strong as possible. And now I feel like that was a huge waste of time!


----------



## goob (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Over the winter I did like 440 for 2 or 3.....I was really working with that at the time. I was doing westside and trying to get as strong as possible. And now I feel like that was a huge waste of time!


 
Nice! 440 is well impressive.  With all those custom workout's you've been doing, you're general all round fitness must be better than when you were doing westside.  So I guess every cloud has that proverbial silver lining.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I am in a ton better shape now. Not to mention about 15lbs lighter or so. Can see the ole abs a bit, but nothing to good. I would need to drop a percent or 2 of bf before I got where I need to be for that. But honestly I had to quit the cut, I was dropping to much to quick. Softball for me is a constant sprint and I was dropping weight to quickly. I will eat my maintenence caloric intake and go from there. If I drop from that, then I will be happy.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Drinking is starting to become more of a chore than fun. I am glad I get a 6 month break from it. I think sometimes I feel like I am expected to go out. And am expected to be the rockstar.....urgh, fuckin reputation. Oh I cant ever just go out and sit around and sip on a beer or 2. Its always do shots, yell at this guy, etc......Oh well 6 months off, and maybe my body will improve?



Thats called "controlling your intake."  Same principles as a diet.

I find that I can go have a couple of beers and relax from time to time, but I am usually by myself looking at some landscape or water.  Gotta unwind sometimes.

As far as being a rockstar, yeah, i am there with you too.  Ive had some serious confidence issues since I was a kid.  Alcohol erases them.  However, my wallet, my health, and my head takes a beating from what, being social?  Thats a shitty trade off.  The trick is to just get buzzed and have a good attitude naturally.  Sounds so easy and is 2nd nature to some, but I am pretty stiff and grumpy sometimes even when I dont want to be.  I am working on it big time.

Thats some workout.  You maxed out after a long stretch of time from squats?   Well, you made through it.

OH!  Are you doing a plank at 4 minutes at a time?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

Pretty good squatting there, DD.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Trips. 

Yes Akira 4 min planks. I should just do em weighted, but I like to go for time sometimes. And the heavy squats maybe not the best idea, but I was curious. My drinking is over for a while. However my wife is trying to get me to move to Florida! She wants to get out of here.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> However my wife is trying to get me to move to Florida! She wants to get out of here.



More time for softball.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

Florida?  Oh shit.  This state should always be good for training, but from what I found out today at this place's desk clerk (i wouldve fucked her chubby ass), there is a lot of competition.

I think the most ive done for a plank is 2 min.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

*Trips* Ya, but then it means I gotta find a team. 

*Akira* Dont you live in Fl.? 

I can do considerably more than 4 mins, but today was a pukey feeling day, besides I get bored. I need to do them weighted.


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Insane w/o Brother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Thank you Archie...


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Just got news that we lost out Left Center fielder for the year, we think! FUCK! 

He is our number 2 hitter with a ton of speed, fantastic arm, ton of power, and just a super nice guy. Well tonight in the Alton league he dove for a ball and dislocated the same shoulder that was dislocated at the end of last year! Just when things start to look up!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> However my wife is trying to get me to move to Florida! She wants to get out of here.



kewl keep the prune juice cocktails on ice 

Lookin strong in here bud!  

Sorry to hear about center fielder..that has to hurt!


----------



## Tom_B (May 22, 2007)

Haven't been in here in a while! hahaha you decide to take a break from drinking just when I decide I'm going to start more of it  And being a rockstar or barstar are what makes the memories, lol I feel if there isn't a fight, getting chased by the cops, passing out, making out or all that then it's a waste of a night!

Good looking workout, I could never do a 4 minute plank .. I would just get to bored. I always do mine weighted, hell I find even 1 minute is too boring.

Good to hear your bringing cals back up to maintenance, with all the running around and training you'll be doing your going to need it. More than likely your going to continue to drop, just at a much slower/steady and controlled rate or at the very least recompose a little a bit.
Shitty news to hear about your hitter.. hope things work out for ya guys.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your fallen comrade.  Good luck in replacing him...


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I live in South Florida along the coast.

You can do longer than 4 min on planks?  Christ.  AND you did 3 sets.  Shit, Id be extremely bored.  

Ya know, this brings up a good question for planks...time to go to Training.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your teammate, thats not cool, Best Wishes in the future!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

*Tons of postivie feedback here. Thanks guys*

This workouts was from Tuesday (Upper Horizontal)

*Bench*
135x10 (3 sets)
225x10 (3 sets)
RI- 90 secs

*DB Rows*
90x10 (3 sets)
135x10 (3 sets)
*seemed easy 

*Iso-Extreme Pushups*
bwx2 mins (2 sets)
*Last set was tough as hell!

*Supine Rows*
bwx10 (2 sets)
Tempo-5/1/1

*EZ Bar Curls*
95x10 (3 sets)
*DB Curls*
Dropset-25'sx10

*CGBP*
185x10 (3 sets)
*Tempo-4/x/1
*Diamond Pushups*
Dropset-bwx10 *boring

*Shrugs* (I know its vertical, but traps not lookin up to par)
100lbs DB'sx10 (5 sets)
*More volume!

Workout time-55 mins

No stretch....was in a hurry. Also no core, did it the day before.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2007)

solid work out there big D!


----------



## Mista (May 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Tons of postivie feedback here. Thanks guys*
> 
> 
> *Shrugs* (I know its vertical, but traps not lookin up to par)
> ...



I used 100's last time I was at the gym, I found it really hard to hold the weights, it was ripping my calluses off. I can hold the weight different but it strains my fingers more. Im going to get some gloves.


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

I use to gloves or straps, I have no problems. It felt really light actually I used about a 20 sec ri. Hell use straps if you got to.

Thanks DB!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

Nice DB rows- 135 x 10 is pretty awesome. To make them harder you could try them with the same weight but instead of using a DB use a BB. Like I said before you have great pulling strength.


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

I absolutly hate BB rows. I dont know why, but my lower back always seems like it is going to cramp up when doing those. But thanks BB! To bad my lower pull wasnt better!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

^ What I meant was do a db row but with a bb- the only thing different is that you have to balance the weight.


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Sounds interesting. And tough as hell. You tried it I presume? How much weight did you do?


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Oh on another note. After I have landed my chiro to train. I just signed up 3 more clients today! I said something about waiting for me to take the test at the end of next month and they said nonsense lets get to work. Now this is excellent news because their money along with the cash I get at work sure will help make the bills. I am not charging them alot right now. I told them for the first month 50 bucks would be ok. I mean thats an extra 150 bucks a month. And if they liked what was happening we could discuss after that. What do you guys think?


----------



## goob (May 24, 2007)

Great workout!  Those supine rows with that tempo look brutal.

I don't know what personal trainers charge or the anything like that, but reckon you'd make a great trainer, inspiring and very knowledgable.  Things are looking up.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2007)

$50 a month??


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

I agree, that is very cheap.   I think the trainers here are getting 40 bucks an hour.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2007)

I know a trainer here that makes $75 an hour but he works in a very wealthy area.  I think you are a little to cheap LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2007)

One arm BB rows are very hard, especially the balancing part.  Make sure you use collars.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Tons of postivie feedback here. Thanks guys*
> 
> This workouts was from Tuesday (Upper Horizontal)
> 
> ...



Ohhh You wanted me to look so I can be envious???   

The 85s I used actually interfered with my grip, so I was done by then.


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2007)

Hey Double D, have you ever tried doing shrugs off of a power rack? I swear it will throw size on your traps. I have to use straps so that I can concentrate on flexing my traps rather than my worrying about my grip.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2007)

I might have to use straps again for certain shit.  

I have been so fixated on getting my grip strength back that I have checked my ego at the door.  Kinda silly really and it goes against what camarosoup said a while ago.  "whats more impressive? Curling 95lbs or Rowing 295lbs?"  Here I am rowing sub 225lbs to get my grip back, while letting my god damn back mass go.

Time to get realistic.  My grip is better than it was....improve it when I should, in the meantime, put the fucking grips on and get to work.  (self motivated indeed  )


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I might have to use straps again for certain shit.
> 
> I have been so fixated on getting my grip strength back that I have checked my ego at the door.  Kinda silly really and it goes against what camarosoup said a while ago.  "whats more impressive? Curling 95lbs or Rowing 295lbs?"  Here I am rowing sub 225lbs to get my grip back, while letting my god damn back mass go.
> 
> Time to get realistic.  My grip is better than it was....improve it when I should, in the meantime, put the fucking grips on and get to work.  (self motivated indeed  )





Thats exactly right. I am just laughing at the idiots in the training forum that say shit like "if you can't pick it up without straps you shouldn't be lifting it." Thats just fucking dumb. You can use straps to workout huge muscle groups like your upper and lower back and still train your grip to the max. Just use straps for needed exercises, and then throw in a couple of grip exercises at the end. I love my captains of crush hand grippers, plus I move heave ass antique furniture all during the day. My hands take a beating. The break over finals allowed my hands to finally bounce back, and after a near 2 month break my hands are stronger than they have ever been in my life.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> One arm BB rows are very hard, especially the balancing part.  Make sure you use collars.



Good point. 

DD- I have done 115lb one arm BB rows for reps and they were pretty easy. I'm sure you could do a lot more.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I move heave ass antique furniture all during the day. My hands take a beating.



What's an ass antique?


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

*P* Yeah I know its nothing at all. I am just trying to do something in my spare time to get as much experience as possible. And I figure if I build up some type of experience it makes it easier to get things done once I take the plunge. 

*Goob* Thanks buddy. Much appreciated.

*Pylon* And hopefully I can be one of those trainers there very soon. How are the living expenses around there?

*DB* Super cheap.... But like I said, just trying to get my feet wet a bit right now. I told them I was going to chrage around 25 a session after the first month just as long as they still want me to stick around. Its a bitch just to get people to trust you in the first place.

*Trips* 4 real!!! Whats up buddy? Hows ball going?

*Akira* Haha.....Your killing me. I just do grip work whenever I feel like my grip is lacking. I dont worry about it to much. I will crush a normal mans hand anytime!

*KJ* No, right now I workout at home and dont have a powerack, other than when I go to a buddies who lives about 35 mins away. I havent been going there much lately, which is why the back squats have came to a screeching hault. 
I agree with you second post as well. If I cant get something due to grip, thats fine and dandy, but I will use straps. I know whenever I was going for 1rm's over the winter for deads I was almost doing it without straps, but I couldnt get it. So I used straps, unless I had chalk. 

*BB* 115lbs off of a BB?!?! Ouch brother, very ouch. I dont think I would be able to do that? But who knows, maybe. Sounds awefully tough. 

*Today*
Worked for a whole 4 hours and then took off at 4am. Went to bed for 2 hours got up and went to the Cards game. They played a damn good game as well. Kids got ice cream all over them, which made me think next time I may not be taking them back? Who knows. Anyways Cards won, 3-1. I got home at 5 and slept until 10 and am back at work now! Ohhhh wow this sucks! But they scheleduled us off for tommorow, so its fine!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2007)

Still strong as hell DD.  

$50 a month is way too cheap.  Trainers in my gym charge $50 a session, adn only one of them seems to know what he is doing!


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

I am aware of this. But I will get nothing where I live if I dont get something done now. Plus like I said its all about experience for me. Thanks JD.


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Pylon* And hopefully I can be one of those trainers there very soon. How are the living expenses around there?



Well, the Chesterfield area is higher, but there are plenty of places nearby that are reasonable.


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

Yeah I lived out by chesterfield at Maryville U. And I remember now that you say it. Lots of BMW's and Hummers runnin around there. I am going to email that guy in the next few days. I wont be around a computer anytime soon after today. Again big thanks for the email!


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

So we played some ball Friday night and lost 13-12. However we played the second best team in the league (us being the best), and we had half our team there. The other half we brought was comprised of a 58 year old man, a 15 year old kid, a guy who hasnt swung a bat all year, and another guy who can barely run. We were hurtin and had to find what we could. 
I went: 4 for 4. Drove in 6 runs. Was left on base ever freakin time! And yet no homers again!

Today we took bp for around 6 hours!!! I hit lasers all over the place. My stroke cannot be better!


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2007)

Working with a client tommorow from 6:30-8:00 pm. I figure I will check him out and go from there. He is paying me 25 bucks a session. This was as of yesterday I got him, he actually commited to me today. So it is good news.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 28, 2007)

good job on the client Double D! hopefully there will be more to come


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

How are you getting the clients?  Are they all from your chiro?


----------



## Pylon (May 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new client. Sorry I couldn't help you out this weekend with the game...


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I got a few clients from a trainer at a Golds in St.Louis. They were driving an hour to workout everyday and he referred them to me. So I had my first experience with them today. I took them to a local gym. Which yes this would be a problem of a pt training someone at a gym, but not at this one. I had a talk with the owner and he said if I bring more buisness its cool with him. This lady is in her 40's and super nice. She isnt as deconditioned as I thought she maybe. She was slightly overweight, but seemed very dedicated. I am not going to go into the whole thing, but at the end of the session she said it was the best she had ever felt about what she was doing, which made me feel good. We have another appointment on Weds. So while I was there I went ahead with my workout after she left:

*Total Body*

Dynamic Warmup

*Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x10
235x8
245x6
255x4
275x3*I waited until I was completely recooped here. 
RI-For the most part was around 60-75 seconds

*SLDL*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x10
245x12
315x8
325x6
345x4
RI-90 secs

*Supine Rows*
BWx10 (2 sets)
BW+1 platex10
BWx90x8 (3 sets)
RI-60-90 secs

*Lunges Plus Curls*
40lbs. Db'sx40 (I only curled them for about 8 reps and proceeded to lunge the next 32 lunges without curling, This was for 3 sets)
RI-Full Recovery (Suckin air bigtime, and hurting bad!)

*Shrugs*
200x10 (3 sets)
RI-20-30 secs

Core
*Hypers*
10 (3 sets)
RI-30 secs
Tempo-5/1/1

*Decline Plate Crunches*
15 (3 sets)
RI-30 secs

*Static Streched*

Workout time75 mins

*SPENT!!!!!!*


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you made a good connection with that client!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Awesome w/o and Congrats on the clients!!!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

This journal is done fellas. I got me a new one. Cya guys there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Jesus you row like a beast!


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Jesus you row like a beast!



I got me a new journal Kyle!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry, but...


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Good point, thanks as well Kyle!


----------

